# 20050709 North East US DISMeet July 2005 - Allentown PA



## Majestic

*DATES:*
July 9th 2005

*LOCATION:*
The Crowne Plaza Hotel and Banquet Hall in Allentown, PA.

*VERY SPECIAL GUESTS!*

*Deb Wills - Author and Webmaster*
http://www.allearsnet.com
Bitten by the Disney bug at an early age, Deb Wills has combined her skills in computer technology with her love of the Walt Disney World theme parks to create Deb's Unofficial Walt Disney World Information Guide. In the last nine years, she has developed the site into one of the most up-to-date, independent resources about Walt Disney World on the Internet, with more than 4,000 pages of information, 4,000 photos, menus from every WDW restaurant and more than 4.5 million "page views" and over 500,000 unique visitors per month. Deb also publishes ALL EARS®, a free weekly electronic newsletter that has nearly 54,000 subscribers from around the world. 

*Lou Mongello - Author of the Walt Disney World Trivia Book*
Louis Mongello has been fascinated by Walt Disney World throughout his more than 40 visits, and in the process learned everything he could about the history, secrets and inner workings of the resort. Lou will host a Disney Trivia game using questions and answers from the thousands of questions he has assembled. This was a great success at the New Jersey Disney Fans Meet in May of 2004 and I am looking forward to an even bigger and better trivia game for 2005!

*John Rick - President of the Central Jersey Pin Traders*
John will speak to everyone about the art and obsession of Disney pin trading. I hope to have a table/area setup specifically for those that want to show off the best of thier collection and maybe even trade a few! That means, BRING YOUR PINS PEOPLE! I expect to see many people wearing lanyards!! DON'T LET ME DOWN! 

*THE MENU: ADULTS*
Tossed salad with house dressing.
London Broil or Roasted Chicken
Sides
Roasted Potatoes
House Vegetables
Rolls with Butter
Desert Table with assorted cakes.
Coffee,Tea, and unlimited Soda.

*THE MENU: CHILDREN 12 AND UNDER*
Refreshment table to include unlimited soda, chips, and pretzels.
Buffet table of Chicken Fingers, Hot Dogs, Hamburgers, and Cheeseburgers, and French Fries.
Desert will include Jello and Pudding.

*PAYMENT:*
Payment can be made via Paypal or Money Order. No checks. No cash. All payments must be received "no later" than June 1st 2005. We "may" be able to slip a few people in past that date but it "may" be difficult and the rate "may" also be different. For parties of four or more adults or 2 parents and at least 2 children, a payment plan to split costs can be made on a per person basis. 

Please email support@dismeets.com for more info.

Take note that for each person in your party, I will need a full name and the meal choice specified as "Roasted Chicken" or "London Broil" for adults and "Child Buffet" for kids 12 and under. This is a MUST. Also, for children attending, please specify how old they are and male or female. Children under 3 are free and should NOT be included as part of your official count.  

You will be emailed a voucher for your selected meal choice that MUST be presented at the event. No exceptions! 

Here are the rates for the July 2005 Disney Fans Gathering. Payments via PayPal will incur a service fee. If you are not already aware, paypal takes your payment and subtracts a portion for service fees. Of course, I cannot (nor should I) pay the difference myself so I pass those charges on to you. Paypal is a popularly requested payment option which is why I make it available as a convenience to the guests.

**Note: If you wish to have a regular sit down lunch for a child, please pay for them as an adult.

Adults via Money order: $44.00 per person.
Adults via PayPal: $46.00 per person.

Children 12 and under via Money Order: $16.00 per child.
Children 12 and under via Paypal: $17.00 per child.

Children under 3 will be admitted free of charge.

_*Please mail money orders to:

Fred Block
Re: 2005 Disney Fans Meet!
PO Box 253
Sayreville, NJ 08872

Please send PayPal payments to sales@majesticnetworks.net.
*_

*REFUND POLICY:*
Please be aware that there are no refunds. I still pay for headcount whether you attend or not. If for some reason you can't attend, you may apply/sell/donate your admission fee to someone else but I can't give your money back. If you register for the meet you will be listed towards the event minimum head count which I am responsible for. 

*FOR THOSE WANTING A ROOM:*
Check-in time for all rooms is 4:00 p.m. and check-out time is 12:00 noon.
Guests must call the hotel for reservations (610) 433-2221 and must mention the DISNEY FANS GATHERING to get the group rate of $89 plus tax per night.

Every attempt will be made to accommodate special requests for room types, smoking preferences and location, however, due to the arrival and departure patterns not all requests may be able to be fulfilled.

Handicap accessible rooms are available on a first come, first serve basis.

Reservations must be received by 05/08/2005. After this date reservations will be accepted on a space and rate available basis only.   After 05/08/2005 all reservations must be made thru the Group Sales Office, during normal business hours and availability and rate are not guaranteed.

TERMS OF PAYMENT FOR ROOMS: A credit card must be used to guarantee each room for arrival. Guests are responsible for all charges 

*HISTORY:*
If you don't already know, I already planned and hosted a meet like this in New Jersey. Approximately 40 people came and we all had a great time. (See the link to pictures in my signature....)
We had trivia and many other games to play. There were also lots of prizes direct from Disney World!

The original New Jersey Disney Meet thread can be read by clicking this link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=515956

*HEADCOUNTS:*
*Latest headcount update:
	Last Updated:	11/5/2004 2:50pm		

		Total Attending: 	149	
		Total Adults Attending: 	111	
		Total Children Attending: 	38	
		Total Hotel Rooms Needed: 	28	
*

*REGISTRATION:*
I created a nice simple form for all of you to fill out. It will ask you a few questions. I hope that people filling the form out are at LEAST 90% certain they can go on the dates listed so I can have a pretty accurate headcount.

Your information will be safe with me. I assure you that it will not be shared with anyone unless it is meet/hotel related.

http://www.dismeets.com/disneymeet/register2005.html

*MAILING LIST:*
I have created a mailing list for news and information regarding the meet. You can join the list by filling in the following form with your email address then clicking submit. Note that clicking submit will take you away from this page. Click the back button on your browser to return.
<form action="http://www.dismeets.com/cgi-bin/dada/mail.cgi">
  <input type="hidden" name="flavor" value="subscribe">
  <input type="hidden" name="list" value="allentownpa2005">
  <input type="text" name="email" value="email address" onfocus="this.value='';return false;">
  <input type="submit" value="Subscribe!">
  </form> 
*TELL EVERYONE! ADD IT TO YOUR SIGNATURE!*
Put the following in your signature under User Control Panel and Profile. Make sure that you replace the ( with a [ and the ) with a ] or it won't work.

(b)(color=green)Interested in a HUGE North East US DIS Meet 07/2005?(url="http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=603360") CLICK HERE!(/url) I'm Going!(/color)(/b)

*WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR???*
So here we are. July 2005 is about a year away. Plenty of time to plan an event of this size. Let's do it everyone!

Fred


----------



## Majestic

Crowne Plaza Hotel - ALLENTOWN
904 HAMILTON ST
ALLENTOWN, PA 18101
UNITED STATES 
Tel: 1-610-4332221 
Fax: 1-610-4336455 

*Amenities* 
Indoor Pool 
Free In Room High-speed Internet Access 
Health/Fitness Center On-Site 
A/C Public Areas 
Dry Cleaning Pickup/Laundry 
Florist 
Free Local Phone Calls 
Gift Shop 
Ice Machine 
Safety Deposit Box available at Front Desk 
Room Service 
Copying 
E-mail & Internet 
Executive Suites 
Facsimile 
PC 
Printer 
Unstaffed Business Center

*A view from the outside:*





*Here is the lobby...(That is my wife and children on the sofa...)*





*Here is one of the rooms...nice eh?*





*Here's the Bar!*





*Here's the restaurant...*





*Here's the indoor pool...*





*Here's the fitness room...*





*Here's the foyer to the Banquet Hall...*





*Here's one section of the hall...*


----------



## Majestic

I did some investigation and think that Allentown, PA may be a good place for us to consider a meet of this size. Using mapping software (Microsoft Streets and Trips 2004) I was able to drap a circle around the states mentioned and Allentown PA tends to be right at the center. From what I can see, most people would be no further than 190 miles away from there at the furthest point of the radius I placed on the map.






Click HERE to see a larger version of this map. 

Notice that at the end of the line from the center towards the edge of the circle it says 190 miles.


----------



## helenk

That would be a great idea, and Allentown is a close enough for me. Dorney Park is nearby too, so for those who want to stay in the area for an extra day or so that would be a good place to visit as well.


----------



## Verandah Man

*A weekend get away sounds nice to me. We went to Dorney Park a few years ago and had a BLAST!!! I know my DD would enjoy a day at Dorney!!!*


----------



## TeresaNJ

We'd be interested in coming!


----------



## Majestic

Ahh here were go again.  I am looking forward to planning this one. It should be fun!


----------



## grinningghost

I would even consider coming from Buffalo.  DH loves a nice drive, anytime, anywhere.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

i would most likely be in for this one


----------



## barbeml

DH and I would be interested! Looks like you guys had a great time in June.

Barbe


----------



## JetMom

Count Me In!  I would love a weekend away and a chance to meet fellow DISers!


----------



## aprilgail2

Kasey and I would love to go!! That pirce does not seem high for food and the use of a hall! We would stay overnight for sure and go to Dorney Park!!


----------



## Jeanny

Can I come (from Massachusetts)?? Definitely would have to stay overnight!


----------



## Verandah Man

> _Originally posted by Jeanny _
> *Can I come (from Massachusetts)?? Definitely would have to stay overnight! *




*We'd love to have you join in Jeanny!!!*


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Might be if its after school is out. My ds have too many state tests etc that they cram for up until the end of the 3rd week of june. Wish I was at the nj one. Sounds like you guys had alot of fun.


----------



## Majestic

By the way, I am setting June as the month for now. It's NOT etched in stone. We "could" do July too but I would prefer first week if it was.

Everyone is welcome to come! Doesn't matter where you are from. Turns out there is an Airport right in or near Allentown. 

I am already working on scouting out locations and will be taking a ride out there tomorrow. I am hoping to find a Hotel that has a conference/meeting/social events room that we can book. This way we can work out a deal for that and a block of rooms. 

I figure we would have the meet on Saturday from like 12pm to 4pm but hours may have to be changed. The Sunday after could be used for a DIS Attack of Dorney Park! Wooooooo that sounds fun!


----------



## Jeanny

> _Originally posted by Verandah Man _
> *We'd love to have you join in Jeanny!!! *



thanks Andy!!! and thanks Fred for all the planning!!  I usually take my vacation the first two weeks of July, but anytime in June is ok for a weekend getaway!


----------



## Disney1fan2002

I am in!  I love the idea that I may actually get to FINALLY meet Andy! WOOHOO!!!! 

This meet is so great, we usually go to PA for our summer vacation. We didn't go this year because of our 3 Disney trips. But we will not have ONE Disney trip in 2005...so PA here we come!


----------



## AKQJ10

Fred,

We're there!!! Anything I can do to help, just let me know!


----------



## IASW Rider

Great idea, Fred!  I think that it would be a wonderful and very successful gathering!  Please add 2 more to the prospective head count!    Thanks and looking forward to seeing you and everyone else, again!


----------



## Majestic

Everyone, in the first post that I made, I added a form to fill out so you can join an email list. Please sign up for this list for important information if you plan on attending.

I am working on a few things right now. Today I took a ride out to Allentown, PA. It took me about an hour and a half to get there. 

I saw a few hotels out there but one that really has my attention. Lots of good things there too. Don't want to post any info as it is still premature but I have a conference call scheduled with the Sales Manager and General Manager for sometime this week. The cost may be a little higher than I expected though. We'll see what I can do.

I am also going to work on a signup webpage that will allow you all to sign up for the meet and enter important information that I will/may need.

More info soon. Everyone spread the word!! 

Fred


----------



## WebmasterBarry

Hmmm...Dorney Park...they're building a new floorless coaster there.  I might come.  It depends on where I'm going next year.


----------



## new_yawka

All 4 of us (me, DW and DSs 3 and 7 would be interested).  Allentown is a very nice and friendly area.  Bethlehem is also great and, given the Universities in the area (Lehigh, Lafayette, Moravian) there should be several potential sites for the meet.  I'd be happy to talk to my Brother who lives in Bethlehem, if you'd like.

Good luck with the planning.

Louis


----------



## Credit Man

Count us in!!  Sounds like a blast.
Fred, let me know if I can be of any assistance.
Mike


----------



## tiggerwannabe

~We haven't been to Dorney in yeeeeeears~


----------



## piglet33

Sounds like fun.  Count us in (me, DH and DD)

Reneé


----------



## Barb

Depending on when it is, I'd be very interested in attending. Like Helen, Allentown is only 30 minutes from me!


----------



## HughJackman'n'me

So I guess the Sept. NJ Dis Meet is o-u-t then, eh??


----------



## Majestic

I would have to say that "I" currently am not sure if I can pull it off with the time I have. If we "do" one more before this one, it will probably be more like January. 

Sorry. You CAN come to this one though! 

Fred




> _Originally posted by HughJackman'n'me _
> *So I guess the Sept. NJ Dis Meet is o-u-t then, eh?? *


----------



## Tanya

You should have called me and John -- you were in Allentown!!!... Not sure how far we are.. probably 30 minutes... you could have come over!
Count us in for the meet... you did an excellent job with the other one!


----------



## Jdubbs

If you need help, I will help you on the Pa end..Sounds like fun..


----------



## meeshi

It sounds like fun!  Allentown is only an hour away.


----------



## AKQJ10

_Lou begins feverishly writing trivia questions for next year's contest_


----------



## denise5374

We would love to be included as well.  Allentown is only about 45 minutes from me and Dorney Park is a good park (although the recently dismantled on of my favorite coasters ) but the floorless one sounds great!!!

I will sign up for the email list!

Thansk so much for doing this and if I can help in any way, let me know.

Denise


----------



## edcrbnsoul

Hmmm I always wanted to see PA. can I wear my Jerry (Boston Dis Meet shirt)


----------



## Sarah'sMomfrom PA

Fred...count us in, me, DH and DD...we only live about one hour from there and would also be willing to help if you need any.

The airport is ABE (Allentown/Bethlehem/Easton) and the fares are pretty reasonable from there.  We sometimes pick this airport for its ease and good fares. It also might be referred to as the Lehigh Valley Airport (not sure).

The Lehigh Valley Mall is also in Allentown and is great for shopping...remember, Pennsylvania does not have a sales tax on clothes or shoes!!   I might be able to talk some other local Dis'ers into coming along!!   I have signed up for your email.  Mary Jo


----------



## mbw12

Just stumbled upon this thread......I would like to get some more info on this, as we would possibly be interested in doing this. It sounds great!!!

Bobbi


----------



## DudetteTwo

You can count the Two Disney Dudettes  in.  We are only about an hour, maybe an hour and a half from Allentown.  I go through Allentown every time I go to the Poconos.

JEANNY:  Can you believe we both have the "Genie" icon & both have similar names?

Keep us informed.  Toodles  JEANNE


----------



## Bmwdsny

Hi Fred, 
I lived only 20 mins from Allentown. I live 1 mile from Lafayette College....
 If you need any help, just holler...

There are quite a few hotel/banquet  places, but keep in mind to set the date as soon as you decieded...there is alot of graduation parties going on in June since it is a big deal with HS and Colleges around here.


----------



## WebmasterBarry

I believe Knoebel's is about 2-3 hours from Allentown and there's a rumor they may be getting a new coaster next year, so Allentown looks mighty tempting next year.


----------



## Sarah'sMomfrom PA

Knoebel's is a great amusement park...no admission fee...just pay as you go or get the all day pass which is really reasonable and the park has lots of shade and places to sit.  Food is very reasonably priced also.  I don't think that it could be 2-3 hours from Allentown though...it is only a few exits past Bloomsburg.


----------



## Bmwdsny

> _Originally posted by Sarah'sMomfrom PA _
> *Knoebel's is a great amusement park...no admission fee...just pay as you go or get the all day pass which is really reasonable and the park has lots of shade and places to sit.  Food is very reasonably priced also.  I don't think that it could be 2-3 hours from Allentown though...it is only a few exits past Bloomsburg. *



Yeah it about 2 hours. I have been there before. Allentown is in Rte 22/78 area whereas Knobels is off Rte 80. 

Knoebels is great!! I love some of those those classic rides!!


----------



## Majestic

Anyone trying to sign up for the mailing list and having a problem? I show there are 30 people on the list and it appears to be working fine. Please let me know if it isn't working.

Thanks everyone. I should have some more great info for you all in the next few days.

Why don't you all spread the word and get more people interested?

Thanks!

Fred


----------



## marymrg

I've never been to a Dismeet but this sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## ehtpnt

Fred- I tried to sign on and got a refusal  so  I'll try again later. Meanwhile we my DH and I are definately in.  Since we are only about 8 minutes or less from LVIA (Lehigh Valley International Airport)   we are already basically on site.  Which hotel interested you?  There are a fair number of all sorts in the area now.  
      Do let me know if there is any info you would like or need.  The middle to the end of June sometimes is difficult with graduations.  And August is Musicfest.  The rest of the summers  are usually not very busy.    Estelle


----------



## grinningghost

I tried to sign up for the e-mail list and it wouldn't let me.     Talked to DH and he said he's in too.


----------



## kpgclark

Hey, don't forget there is a meet on July 31st in King of Prussia, PA!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=560099&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## YrMajesty3

Hi Everyone,
  I've enjoyed reading all about your plans to meet. I'm very new to the Disboards. I had no idea there are so many of you Disney Crazies out there!
 Can I invite myself to your Allentown meet ? Like some of you, I too live in Allentown area. My family of 5 is planning our first cruise (East bound repo in Aug 2005).
 Besides crashing your party at Dorney, I have a few questions about DVC. I'd like to know how it works and can I apply the cost of our cruise to it? Is it a time share or something? Can anyone share?
                             Thanks,
            Carla(wife to Manny and mama' to 3 princessas  7,9 and 11)


----------



## Verandah Man

> _Originally posted by YrMajesty3 _
> *Hi Everyone,
> I've enjoyed reading all about your plans to meet. I'm very new to the Disboards. I had no idea there are so many of you Disney Crazies out there!
> Can I invite myself to your Allentown meet ? Like some of you, I too live in Allentown area. My family of 5 is planning our first cruise (East bound repo in Aug 2005).
> Besides crashing your party at Dorney, I have a few questions about DVC. I'd like to know how it works and can I apply the cost of our cruise to it? Is it a time share or something? Can anyone share?
> Thanks,
> Carla(wife to Manny and mama' to 3 princessas  7,9 and 11) *





*First of WELCOME to the DIS Family!!! My DW, DD, and I also have ressies for the August 2005 repo cruise.

You can use DVC points to cruise, as that's how we paid for our two cruises so far. Although from what I've been reading here on the boards, it might be difficult to use points for the repo cruises since they have sold out so fast. We are paying cash for the repo cruise. DVC is a timeshare. We joined DVC a few years ago, but because of health issues, we recently sold our DVC points, it was a sad day in our house, but it was something that needed to be done.

Looking forward to meeting you and more fellow DIS'ers in June 2005 at the DISmeet!!!

Andy*


----------



## Bmwdsny

> _Originally posted by YrMajesty3 _
> *Hi Everyone,
> I've enjoyed reading all about your plans to meet. I'm very new to the Disboards. I had no idea there are so many of you Disney Crazies out there!
> Can I invite myself to your Allentown meet ? Like some of you, I too live in Allentown area. My family of 5 is planning our first cruise (East bound repo in Aug 2005).
> Besides crashing your party at Dorney, I have a few questions about DVC. I'd like to know how it works and can I apply the cost of our cruise to it? Is it a time share or something? Can anyone share?
> Thanks,
> Carla(wife to Manny and mama' to 3 princessas  7,9 and 11) *



Hello Carla, 
welcome to the crazy disboards-famliy!! I am from Easton PA, not far from you, my grandparents used to live in Coopersburg before they passed away 2 years ago.
 My family and i are going on the East Repo Cruise also... My 11 daughter has a e mail disney pen pal going on with 4 other 11 year old girls and are getting to know one another before the next cruise....Perhaps your DD will like to join in...

Look for my PM...
Melinda


----------



## vickyBaby

Barry, admit it.  You want to come to my toxic waste backyard.


----------



## grinningghost

Tried once again to sign up for the e-mail list, and it doesn't work.

Here's my e-mail address - golddust@adelphia.net

Hope to attend with DH, DD and a friend of hers.


----------



## ehtpnt

I tried too.  Our email  is pntaylor123@att.net.

    Carla, we're close to you too. We also are on the repo. cruise.  You should come over to the cruise meets board and  visit the thread for that cruise. Can't miss us we're usually in the top 10 or so.  And  we're known as the  Ship of Fools.  

                   Estelle


----------



## StaceyA

I just tried to sign up and it told me I would get an email to activate the mailing list to accept me (something like that) and I never got the email.....here is my email addy:
StaceyA4444@aol.com  

Im not sure I can make it, but would like to be added to the list just incase!


----------



## WebmasterBarry

> _Originally posted by vickyBaby _
> *Barry, admit it.  You want to come to my toxic waste backyard. *



Is that so wrong?


----------



## Majestic

Ok mailing list is canned for now. Having a huge problem with it and I don't have time to debug. Sorry for the trouble everyone. As soon as I get something working again I will post it here.

Fred


----------



## WebmasterBarry

Don't forget about these Pennslyvania meets...

Dutch Wonderland, August 7, 2004 

Hersheypark, August 8, 2004 

Sesame Place, August 9, 2004 

Kennywood Meet, August 15, 2004


----------



## Majestic

Not trying to be difficult but can we please keep discussions related to the topic of this thread?

Hope nobody takes it the wrong way. 

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## mbw12

Hey Fred....glad it wasn't just ME not getting the e-mails....I was beginning to take it personally!! LOL!!!

but not glad that you are having problems with your network.

anyway, can't wait to hear more details on the Dis Meet!!!

Bobbi


----------



## StaceyA

> _Originally posted by StaceyA _
> *Im not sure I can make it, but would like to be added to the list just incase! *




Just talked to my DH today about it and he said it sounds good to him....I will keep checking this thread for updates!!

Thanks!!


----------



## MizlurksaLot

> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *I did some investigation and think that Allentown, PA may be a good place for us to consider a meet of this size. *



So funny, that's like 5 minutes from my house (not much of a getaway for me)- but do I have the guts to go?  hmm . . .


----------



## tiggerwannabe

~quote~

Mizlurksalot: but do I have the guts to go? hmm . . . 

~end quote~

It's funny you say that-
I almost backed out of the first meet because I was nervous about being around people I do not know...I had the best time, met some new friends, took my Mom and niece and introduced them to the DIS.

Majestic and his helpers did such a great job on the first meet,
I'm so sure this one will be a great time.

Hope to see you there~


----------



## meeshi

> _Originally posted by tiggerwannabe _
> *~quote~
> 
> Mizlurksalot: but do I have the guts to go? hmm . . .
> 
> ~end quote~
> 
> It's funny you say that-
> I almost backed out of the first meet because I was nervous about being around people I do not know...I had the best time, met some new friends, took my Mom and niece and introduced them to the DIS.
> 
> Majestic and his helpers did such a great job on the first meet,
> I'm so sure this one will be a great time.
> 
> Hope to see you there~ *



I know I feel the same way.  I would love to go and meet everyone, it is kind of scarey not really "knowing" anyone AND how do I bring it up to DH?  He already thinks I'm crazy and spend too much time on the DIS.


----------



## zurgswife

The Zurgs think it would be lots of fun...


----------



## Majestic

Ok I need to get an idea of price here. It looks as though I may not be able to get us in the $35 a head range because of the size of this meet alone. I am looking at $40 to $50 a head for adults as of right now. Not sure about kids yet. I would love for everyone to chime in a bit and give me your input. 

Take note that I am not in this to make money. I don't make a dime out of doing this. All the money you put in you get back in someway shape or form. 

There will be lots of prizes, food, and a nice hall plus we will have a block of hotel rooms reserved at close to HALF of the rack rate!! Not only that but I can probably arrange for a $10 per adult discount per ticket for Dorney Park!

Anyway, please give me your input everyone. 

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## MizlurksaLot

> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *Ok I need to get an idea of price here. It looks as though I may not be able to get us in the $35 a head range because of the size of this meet alone. I am looking at $40 to $50 a head for adults as of right now. Not sure about kids yet. I would love for everyone to chime in a bit and give me your input.
> 
> Take note that I am not in this to make money. I don't make a dime out of doing this. All the money you put in you get back in someway shape or form.
> 
> There will be lots of prizes, food, and a nice hall plus we will have a block of hotel rooms reserved at close to HALF of the rack rate!! Not only that but I can probably arrange for a $10 per adult discount per ticket for Dorney Park!
> 
> Anyway, please give me your input everyone.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Fred *



Not saying I'll go just yet - too far away for me to know if I can anyway.  But, _if_ I would want to go, would my share be as much?  I'm only asking because, obviously - I won't be needing a hotel room


----------



## Majestic

The price I am discussing does not include a hotel room. 

Again, prices include food, non alcoholic drinks, hall fees, and prizes to be given away plus additional costs for decorations and balloons, etc....

Fred



> _Originally posted by MizlurksaLot _
> *Not saying I'll go just yet - too far away for me to know if I can anyway.  But, if I would want to go, would my share be as much?  I'm only asking because, obviously - I won't be needing a hotel room  *


----------



## MizlurksaLot

*quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by tiggerwannabe 
~quote~

Mizlurksalot: but do I have the guts to go? hmm . . . 

~end quote~

It's funny you say that-
I almost backed out of the first meet because I was nervous about being around people I do not know...I had the best time, met some new friends, took my Mom and niece and introduced them to the DIS.

Majestic and his helpers did such a great job on the first meet,
I'm so sure this one will be a great time.

Hope to see you there~ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


> _Originally posted by meeshi _
> *I know I feel the same way.  I would love to go and meet everyone, it is kind of scarey not really "knowing" anyone AND how do I bring it up to DH?  He already thinks I'm crazy and spend too much time on the DIS.  *



It's really difficult for me, I'm extremely shy  (definitely communicate better online than in person  ) -- unless I know someone really well .  What concerns me more, is that, I'm afraid I won't have very much in common with most of you  .  I'm single with no kids and it seems like most of you are married with children.


----------



## StaceyA

> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *The price I am discussing does not include a hotel room.
> 
> Again, prices include food, non alcoholic drinks, hall fees, and prizes to be given away plus additional costs for decorations and balloons, etc....
> 
> Fred *



I would be willing to pay that, and we would book a room...I already talked to DH and he said "sounds good to me" which is really good, I didn't think I would even talk him into it, and seeing as all I did was mention it and he was in...well that is a good sign...LOL

(I think Dorney park swayed him   )


----------



## MizlurksaLot

> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *The price I am discussing does not include a hotel room.
> 
> Again, prices include food, non alcoholic drinks, hall fees, and prizes to be given away plus additional costs for decorations and balloons, etc....
> 
> Fred *



OK  I was just checking since you mentioned group rates for hotel rooms


----------



## StaceyA

> _Originally posted by MizlurksaLot _
> It's really difficult for me, I'm extremely shy  (definitely communicate better online than in person  ) -- unless I know someone really well .  What concerns me more, is that, I'm afraid I won't have very much in common with most of you  .  I'm single with no kids and it seems like most of you are married with children. [/B]




Hi there!
It is only DH and I as well, no kids...Im 29 and he is 33...I know this is off the subject...but you can PM me if you want and we can get to "know" each other and then you will know someone else....


Ok that is my last off the subject reply to this thread, I know it would be hard to get through all of these Replys if there are a ton of off the subject ones!!!


----------



## MizlurksaLot

> _Originally posted by StaceyA _
> *
> 
> (I think Dorney park swayed him   ) *




Why
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




? LOL (jk  )  I guess when you grow up with something, it's not that impressive - it is a great park though


----------



## gec117

Fred 

We had to cancel out on the last meet due to furniture issues after moving but would hope to attend this one and make a weekend out of it.  How far is Allentown from NYC?

As far as the cost, I can only go by what I have seen locally.  As I am in the process of looking for a place to hold an engagement party for my daughter the prices to use a banquet room in a restaurant is running anywhere from $25 to $35 for the food and use of the room.  If you add in decorations, prizes, etc you are in a reasonable ballpark.  I am assuming it is more money when you book a banquet room in a hotel.

If you need any help coordinating with New Yorkers let me know.

Gayle


----------



## Jdubbs

The price is okay with me Fred..Just want to let everyone know, Fred knows how to throw a party! Just meeting everyone,the food and the prizes, it is well worth it!!Hope to see lots of disers..Thanks Fred for making this one so convienent, since I am 20 minutes from Allentown


----------



## StaceyA

> _Originally posted by gec117 _
> * How far is Allentown from NYC?
> *



I went onto Expedia and did driving directions from my house to "main St" in Allentown, i figured all towns have a main st, and they do....at the bottom of the directions it tells you how long the drive should take....hope this helps!!


----------



## AKQJ10

Good morning, everyone!  

For what it's worth, I'll throw my 2 cents in:

For any of you who may be hestitant to go because you're concerned about not knowing anyone, feeling awkward or uncomfortable, etc. - don't!! My first "meet" ever was Fred's NJ meet and let me tell you - I was made to feel welcome from the minute I walked in the door! Everyone (especially Fred) was very friendly. I had no idea what to expect (and was even planning the "I don't feel well" excuse to leave just in case, but we had such a GREAT time!!! 

In the same regard, as for the price, I can tell you that it worth every penny and more! I could not believe it when we walked it!! Fred and his wife had the entire room decorated from front to back with great WDW posters, balloons, placemats... you name it! Plus, we were droooling as we walked (slowly) by the "prize table"!! I still don't know how he got such great stuff!!!

Fred arranged for us to play games, give away great WDW stuff, and made it an all-around great experience. He clearly put a huge amount of time into setting up and coordinating this meet, and I'm sure this HUGE meet will be nothing less than spectacular!!

Everyone had a wonderful time. We all made new friends, and were talking about the next meet while we were still there!

Can't wait!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Would it be sacrilegious to have it at Dorney?
Amusement parks always have picnic grounds---

Or, are there convention halls nearby?
They would be set up for this kind of thing---

~Our Great Adventure caters and the price would include admission.~


----------



## Majestic

As of right now, I am working out a plan for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. People would have the option to come as early as Thursday night if they wanted.

The meet would be on Saturday and I was hoping to do a big Dorney park day on Sunday.

I had one of my first of many meetings yesterday to discuss the plan. Lots of special things in the works.

I plan on making this one huge bash. Trust me. 

Lou and everyone else who attended the NJ meet....thanks for the support.  

Fred



> _Originally posted by tiggerwannabe _
> *Would it be sacrilegious to have it at Dorney?
> Amusement parks always have picnic grounds---
> 
> Or, are there convention halls nearby?
> They would be set up for this kind of thing---
> 
> ~Our Great Adventure caters and the price would include admission.~
> 
> *


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

Count me in!!! I'll definately be attending this one!  It's only 40 minutes from me.  I wasn't able to go to the NJ meet because of a family reunion...

If you need help, just hollar!!


----------



## Bmwdsny

Is the date written in stone yet??? I would like to know what weekend it is in June since my DD has dance Recitial, my cousin is 'thinking' of getting married in June so if you have the specific date in mind please let me know so i can put it on the calandar. I am only 20 mins from Allentown and would LOVE to go!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

~Quote~ 

The Zurgs think it would be lots of fun...

~end Quote~

 

It's great to see you on board!


----------



## Majestic

I am working on three dates at the moment but nothing is etched in stone yet.

June 25th
July 9th
July 16th

These dates are preferred because scholl should be out and graduations should not be a problem. 

More info as I get it. The key to the date will be availability for the hotel and hall we choose.

Fred


----------



## Bmwdsny

> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *I am working on three dates at the moment but nothing is etched in stone yet.
> 
> June 25th
> July 9th
> July 16th
> 
> These dates are preferred because scholl should be out and graduations should not be a problem.
> 
> More info as I get it. The key to the date will be availability for the hotel and hall we choose.
> 
> Fred *



WONDERFUL Fred!! Any of those 3 dates are great for me!!!! Do you have any hotel/hall specifially in mind?? Remember, to holler if you need any help or information since i live in the area.


----------



## WebmasterBarry

If I go, I was thinking of doing Knoebel's that Friday.


----------



## aprilgail2

> _
> 
> It's really difficult for me, I'm extremely shy  (definitely communicate better online than in person  ) -- unless I know someone really well .  What concerns me more, is that, I'm afraid I won't have very much in common with most of you  .  I'm single with no kids and it seems like most of you are married with children. [/B]_


_ 

  Well I have 2 things in common with you...I am pretty shy and I am single...I do have a 4 year old daughter though...but I am goign to go and I would love to meet you!  I was hesistant to go thinking it might be all couples but I am going to take my daughter and go anyway!  Hope to see you there!!_


----------



## tiggerwannabe

What does Knoebels have? 
How far is Dorney from there?

~Can you say 3 day weekend???


----------



## WebmasterBarry

Knoebel's has some great coasters and some great flat rides.  The Phoenix is my favorite there.  Check them out at www.knoebels.com

I think Knoebel's is about 2-3 hours from Dorney.


----------



## AnnaS

Just saw this thread.  Have never been to a dismeet and would love to try one someday.  My family, along with at least two other families who are also DVC members might be interested but as of now only June is good for us.  We are crusing on July 2nd, 2005 on the Magic - CA here we come.  Will fly on July 1st and hoping to stay an additional three nights in Disneyland.  I do not always get e-mail notifications so I need to keep checking this thread for updates.


----------



## mikesmom88

We would also be interested in attending!  Sounds like a lot of fun.

Thanks AnnaS for sending me the link to the thread


----------



## AOPI57

Would love to come.  We are traveling with AnnaS on the July 2, 2005 Magic cruise out of Ca.  June 25 seems like it would work for us. June 18 would be even better if you would consider that date too.  My uncle lives in Easton Pa.  so we are quite familiar with the area.  Sounds great!


----------



## Tanya

Hey -- 3 Staten Islanders in a row!... I am from Staten Island... I now live in Nazareth, PA.... moved here in December... Just wanted to say hello!

Tanya


----------



## Dan Murphy

> _Originally posted by Tanya _
> *Hey -- 3 Staten Islanders in a row!.....*


 How about Chicago?

Where is this meet???


----------



## Majestic

All are welcome I guess. As of right now, we are looking at the Lehigh Valley area. Specifically Allentown at present. Not sure of a venue as of yet but I hope to have something secured soon. As soon as I know, you will all know.

Fred



> _Originally posted by Dan Murphy _
> *How about Chicago?
> 
> Where is this meet??? *


----------



## Otto's Doll

Hi there! Dh, me, DS and DD would be interested in this, if it falls on the right weekend. I will keep checking back for updates, but this sure sounds like a great idea. I am only 2 hours away, so it is definitely doable.


----------



## cvemom

Count me in for next summer. Sounds great. I'll keep checking for updates.


----------



## Debbart

Would love to come...live in Jim Thorpe (about 40 minutes north of Allentown and would be willing to help if you need it


----------



## WebmasterBarry

Who wants a longer vacation?  I was thinking of going to Six Flags Great Adventure the Thursday before and Knoebel's the Friday before.  Great Adventure is about 30-60 minutes from Philly and Philly is about 2 to 2 1/2 hours from Allentown.  Great Adventure has some supports for an Intamin rocket roller coaster. Storm Runner at Hersheypark and Top Thrill Dragster at Cedar Point are rocket coasters.  It should be worth checking out.


----------



## Beth E. (NJ)

I haven't been to this board lately and decided to pop in. What do I find -- a meet being planned. Sounds good to me. 

I can't say as of yet that the date is good, because it is so far out, but I can't think of anything going on in June right now. 

I'd love to be there. The last meet was lots of fun!


----------



## Jeanny

[QUOTE[/b] 

It's really difficult for me, I'm extremely shy  (definitely communicate better online than in person  ) -- unless I know someone really well .  What concerns me more, is that, I'm afraid I won't have very much in common with most of you  .  I'm single with no kids and it seems like most of you are married with children. [/B][/QUOTE] 

Don't worry, the only people I "know" are Andy & Hazel....and of course Fred from the WL threads.... and I'm planning on going, all the way from Massachusetts!!!

I'll definitely need a  hotel room.  My daughter won't be coming with me, I'll be attending by myself...so if you like to ride roller coasters, please join me!!   at least I'm hoping there's some roller coasters at Dorney Park???? they do don't they Barry???

Fred, I take my vacation the first two weeks of July, so if  you're looking for a concensus, count me in for those dates!


----------



## WebmasterBarry

Dorney Park has about 5-6 coasters.  They're building a new floorless coaster that is expected to open next year.


----------



## Amy

We might be able to come, depending on the dates.  Haven't been to the eastern end of the state for a while.  Keep us posted as plans progress.


----------



## Laura24

than expected. I am definitely interested. Allentown would be a great place for this. There are plenty of hotels in the area. I think a poll is needed to get an idea of how many potential attendees there will be! 
Hey Andy...do you think we could get RAE to join us?


----------



## Verandah Man

> _Originally posted by Laura24 _
> *than expected. I am definitely interested. Allentown would be a great place for this. There are plenty of hotels in the area. I think a poll is needed to get an idea of how many potential attendees there will be!
> Hey Andy...do you think we could get RAE to join us? *




*I don't know, but I could ask her.*


----------



## Majestic

Ok, everyone, can I please have a reply here in this thread with a semi-firm head count.

I would also like to know if you will want a room and for how many nights.

I am working with a hotel at the moment and need to get an idea. Remember, it would be me signing contracts and I won't do that without firm confirmations.

When the time is right, I will start collecting pre-payments from everyone who wants to attend. Due to the fact that it's my neck on the line for payment, these pre-payments are non refundable. Even if you cannot attend. I hope you all understand.

More info as soon as I can assemble an approximate head count. Let's spread the word about this meet everyone!! The more the merrier!

Fred


----------



## StaceyA

> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *Ok, everyone, can I please have a reply here in this thread with a semi-firm head count.
> 
> I would also like to know if you will want a room and for how many nights.
> 
> I am working with a hotel at the moment and need to get an idea. Remember, it would be me signing contracts and I won't do that without firm confirmations.
> 
> When the time is right, I will start collecting pre-payments from everyone who wants to attend. Due to the fact that it's my neck on the line for payment, these pre-payments are non refundable. Even if you cannot attend. I hope you all understand.
> 
> More info as soon as I can assemble an approximate head count. Let's spread the word about this meet everyone!! The more the merrier!
> 
> Fred *




I understand about the non-refundable,I wouldn't expect it any other way!

My DH and I will attend, he already said OK, he's not backing out now...LOL

We will need a room, for the night of the party.

Could you please let me know the dates you are thinking of?


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Hi all! I'm 45 min from Allentown....rather than sift through 7 pages of thread, can someone tell me when and where for this meet?


----------



## Bmwdsny

> _Originally posted by CRSNDSNY _
> *Hi all! I'm 45 min from Allentown....rather than sift through 7 pages of thread, can someone tell me when and where for this meet? *



Accroding to Fred, the possible dates are:
6/25/05 or
7/9/05 or
7/16/05
somewhere in Allentown.

Waiting to hear from Fred, written in  stone when exactly and what place.... 

Count us in Fred, for the 4 of us possibly 6 of us....Don't need any hotels since i live 20 mins away!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

~Definitely 2, possibly 4~
depends on the actual date.

~No hotel for us~
as of right now.


----------



## Starz723

This sounds like fun!! Id love to go, but I dont have a car. Perhaps I could carpool with someone and help out with the gas/tolls. Once I see the exact date I can block that date out for my calender.

I live in Brooklyn, NY right off the belt parkway Exit 5 just before going to the Verazanno Bridge.

Carpool anyone. Anyone coming from Long Island or Queens?


----------



## Tanya

Count me and John in with the kiddies... Meghan is 4 and Thomas is 1.

Don't think we need a hotel but will let you know.

Tanya


----------



## WDWDennis

I see it says anyone can come, but I am from another board!   Does that still count??   I always love meeting up with fellow Disney fans, so I bet it would be a great time!!  I live in South Jersey, so its only about an hour and a half for me  

I see a few others posted their age, so I guess I will too, I am 31, my wife Jenine is 28 and we have a 19 month old boy named Masen.  

I remember reading about the NJ meet and it sounded like lots of fun.  I think its cool you all get together like this!!     I hope to meet you all next year!!


----------



## StaceyA

> _Originally posted by WDWDennis _
> *I see it says anyone can come, but I am from another board!   Does that still count?? *




You are here now!  You are a member of this  family! LOL
You are all welcome!!


----------



## WDWDennis

Well thanks Stacey!!   That sure was fast!!   I look forward to meeting everyone.

Actually, I see that your countdown is close to mine.  Maybe I'll see a lot of you at MouseFest first!


----------



## Debbart

I'm a definite for four and we don't need a room


----------



## Mickey's Sister

This sounds like a Great time - count me in - 2 of us for sure, myself & my son.  I may bring more family members, with whom I travel to Disney.  I don't think I'll need a room, I'm only max. 30 minutes from Allentown (Lehighton PA).  Though depending on the length of the party...where it is held...I may want to stay at a hotel.   Party prices sound reasonable.

Fred, thank you so much for all the work you're doing!!!  If I can help at all please let me know.

Just a note...if you had a large enough group for Dorney Park on Sunday, they put together a nice catered picnic-style meal with your own reserved pavilion.  Everyone in your party receives a bracelet which admits you to the private pavilion area.  They usually have the food available all afternoon. I'm not sure of the cost , but it might be worth looking into.

Again, feel free to contact me for any help you might need.  Thanks again!!!

Jessica


----------



## Debbart

Hi Mickey's sister...I'm from Jim Thorpe


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Hi Debbart!  Or I should say "Hi Neighbor!"  My Dad, as well as many ancestors on both sides of my family came from Jim Thorpe.  Plus I used to work there - in the Court House.  Dad grew up on North Street - many years ago - he's been gone for almost 8 years.  I LOVE Jim Thorpe.  I had in-laws visiting this past week & that's one of the places I took them.  Small world isn't it?  We'll definitely have to look for each other at the DIS meet next year!!  Should be fun.

Jessica


----------



## Otto's Doll

Hi Mickey's Sister, I am from Matamoras (border of NY, NJ and PA.)
I will look for you at the big meet next year!


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Hi Otto's Doll 

I think we will have a lot of fun.  Can't wait to meet everyone!  I see you have kids in your picture - I'll be bringing my son who will be 11 next year.  How about you?

Jessica


----------



## Otto's Doll

Hi Jessica!
My kids are Otto (11) and Kari (9). Should be a great meet! 
Jeanne


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Hi Jeanne!

At least from the photo, your Otto looks SO much like my son Peter's good friend Sean.  They could be brothers.  When I showed Peter, he just said "Wow!"  Peter's looking forward to meeting him.  Bye  

Jessica


----------



## Jeanny

> _Originally posted by StaceyA _
> *You are here now!  You are a member of this  family! LOL
> You are all welcome!! *



StaceyA~
I just noticed your countdown clock... take a look a mine....I believe we'll be in the world at the same time... Where are you staying?  My DD and I are staying the BWI 11/24-28.


----------



## Majestic

The turnout seems a little low for the size of the meet we are planning. For us to get the deals I am looking for, we are going to need a head count of 100 people or more. Of that head count, we would need 80% to be adults.

Hoping that some are just not saying they are interested as it is too far in the future and we don't have a firm date as of yet. 

I feel like I am planning a wedding. 

You guys can all help by spreading the word in your "home" or most frequented threads on the DIS. Get as many people as you can interested. 

Let's make this one hell of a party. 

Fred


----------



## Bmwdsny

> _Originally posted by Jeanny _
> *StaceyA~
> I just noticed your countdown clock... take a look a mine....I believe we'll be in the world at the same time... Where are you staying?  My DD and I are staying the BWI 11/24-28. *



Hey, i am going too at the same time!!! I will be staying at the Beach Club Villas 11/24-11/28. just across the lake from you!! Where are you going to eat for Thanksgiving?? i am still figuring out where!! My kids wants to eat at the Castle!!

ready to do a double digit dance tomorrow??


----------



## StaceyA

> _Originally posted by Jeanny _
> *StaceyA~
> I just noticed your countdown clock... take a look a mine....I believe we'll be in the world at the same time... Where are you staying?  My DD and I are staying the BWI 11/24-28. *



Hi there!
We are at the Beach Club from 11/26 - 12/05!


----------



## meeshi

> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *The turnout seems a little low for the size of the meet we are planning. For us to get the deals I am looking for, we are going to need a head count of 100 people or more. Of that head count, we would need 80% to be adults.
> 
> Hoping that some are just not saying they are interested as it is too far in the future and we don't have a firm date as of yet.
> 
> I feel like I am planning a wedding.
> 
> You guys can all help by spreading the word in your "home" or most frequented threads on the DIS. Get as many people as you can interested.
> 
> Let's make this one hell of a party.
> 
> Fred *



Fred, it would be 2 adults here, but without a firm date I don't want to give a definate yes.


----------



## cvemom

Mine would be 2 adults too. I hope it comes through. It would be great to meet everyone. Keep me posted.


----------



## AKQJ10

Hey Fred!!  

You know that you can count us in!! 2 adults (in age alone) and one baby!

   

Plus, any help you need, just let me know!!


----------



## mickeycw

Hi Fred,

We'd like to go but it will depend on the dates!  We have a family thing in Hawaii for three weeks from mid-June to early July so I'm not sure if we can make it until we know definate dates!

It's great of you to do the planning.

Michelle


----------



## Tanya

You know you can count me and John in... (plus one child and one baby).... we would still need to know the date though....

Thanks!

Tanya


----------



## piglet33

We would also be interested in this but can't commit to anything this far in advance (especially without knowing the dates).

Thanks for all you're doing with planning this.

Reneé


----------



## Belle041281

This sounds like so much fun!  I would love to come.  I would just need  a firm date for sure.  But if it worked out for us there would be 2 adults & possibly 4 if I can get my sister (fortheloveofdisney)to go as well.  Keep us posted.


----------



## aprilgail2

> _Originally posted by Starz723 _
> *This sounds like fun!! Id love to go, but I dont have a car. Perhaps I could carpool with someone and help out with the gas/tolls. Once I see the exact date I can block that date out for my calender.
> 
> I live in Brooklyn, NY right off the belt parkway Exit 5 just before going to the Verazanno Bridge.
> 
> Carpool anyone. Anyone coming from Long Island or Queens? *



  Well that would be me!!!! I have a van so I have room for 7 but it would probably be just me and my then 5 year old going so I certainly have the room for some passengers!


----------



## Majestic

Don't have much for firm dates but I can say that June is pretty much out of the picture as of right now. July is 90% as of right now and it's either the 9th or the 16th.

More info soon.


----------



## StaceyA

> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *Don't have much for firm dates but I can say that June is pretty much out of the picture as of right now. July is 90% as of right now and it's either the 9th or the 16th.
> 
> More info soon. *



Im free those days   
Again it is just me and DH and we would want a room for the night of the meet!

THanks!!


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Either of those dates work for me too, Fred.  Keep us posted.  Thanks!!!

Jessica


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Quote-It's really difficult for me, I'm extremely shy  (definitely communicate better online than in person  ) -- unless I know someone really well . What concerns me more, is that, I'm afraid I won't have very much in common with most of you  . I'm single with no kids and it seems like most of you are married with children.-Quote

I know what you mean..i am very shy--and when the meet happens, i will be 20..and it doesnt seem like there will be anyone my age there....not that i mind talkingto everyone--im just too shy to randomly go up to someone....but ill still most likely go since im issed the first one


----------



## Belle041281

Don't worry about that Blueeyes101817.  I am married but have no children and am 23.  Not much older than you.  Maybe we can keep an eye out for each other.  I am originally from South Jersey-Tuckahoe to be exact- so we have one thing in common.  PM me if you want.


----------



## Bmwdsny

Listen everyone, we are all Disney family here whether you are single, divorced, married with kids, no kids, so on...The fact is we all have one thing in common and that is.... we all are DISNEY FANATICS!!!!!!!


----------



## ehtpnt

Fred ,  I don't know wether you have us on the list or not.  So just in case there are two adults with a remote possibility of a third.  Really looking forward to this.  The dates in July are fine with us.  Thanks for all the hard work.   Estelle


----------



## TeresaNJ

Either of those July dates is good for us Fred.  We get back from WDW the 1st of July.  Looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

definitely going to be one adult here...i am in the process of trying to find someone else to come.....is it okay to come alone?


----------



## CrazyBoutDisney

> _Originally posted by Blueeyes101817 _
> *definitely going to be one adult here...i am in the process of trying to find someone else to come.....is it okay to come alone? *


It had better be OK, becuz I may have to come alone if DH has to work!!  

I just found this thread today and we are very interested!  Can't commit definitely becuz DH's job situation may be changing.  But if we don't end up moving out of the area, it would be just us, 1 or 2 adults and we would need a hotel room for Saturday, maybe Friday, too.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

~Hi Y'all~

Before our meet here in NJ, I was familiar with some people from the boards, but none of us really knew each other.

~I was nervous all the way into the meeting~

We then sat down, wherever we landed, and friendships were made. 

Fred did a great job of keeping us busy while we got to know each other. By the end of the day we were all very glad to be there.

~Here are some shots of my new friends~


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Looks like you were having a Great time!   I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone. 

Jessica


----------



## IASW Rider

The July dates look good for us too, Fred!  Can't wait!  

It will be great to see everyone again and to meet lots of new friends, too!  And I echo Tiggerwannabe and Bmwdsny and everyone else in saying that we're all a Disney-loving DIS Family so don't worry about being shy, coming by yourself, or anything else - everyone will be sure to make everyone else feel welcome and comfortable, and you'll meet lots of great people right away!


----------



## JetMom

I will definitely be attending and will need a room for Friday and Saturday nights. 

I can not say for sure about my DH and DS's until we know the dates for Boy Scout Camp.


----------



## Otto's Doll

okay, looks like July is fine for us. 2 Adults, 2 kids. Any more info on a definite date? How about prices? We won't need a room, but will probably only make one day (if it is a weekend deal).


----------



## AKQJ10

OK... I need to know the date so I can add it to my countdown clock in my signature!!


----------



## mickeymom923

I'm definitely interested in going.  Probably 2 adults,  definitely 1 adult (who still thinks I'm a kid).  When is it and where?  If you need any help, I'd like to volunteer.  I live in Phila.


----------



## DISshopkeeper

I'm in!  2 Adults.

Think DIS prizes!!!


----------



## StaceyA

> _Originally posted by DISshopkeeper _
> *I'm in!  2 Adults.
> 
> Think DIS prizes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Whoo hooo!!


----------



## Credit Man

Fred,
Depending on the date, my family may be in OK.  Bit I will be there one way or the other.


----------



## 7thdwarf/dopey

Count us in...all six of us !!        

SIX ADULTS HERE, we will not need a room  if it is going to be in Allentown.


----------



## Majestic

I'm glad to see the response has been picking up. I need a few volunteers to help me take a headcount. 

Can two or three of you post a reply saying you will do it then count the total number of adults and children and wether or not a hotel room is needed and PM the total count to me? I just want to make sure that I am getting a match for my counts and it never hurts to have another set of eyes on the project. 

The adult and child headcount is important. A child is anyone 12 and under.

Thanks in advance!!

Fred



> _Originally posted by 7thdwarf/dopey _
> *Count us in...all six of us !!         *


----------



## Bmwdsny

I can help you out....

i work on it now...


Melinda


----------



## Bmwdsny

Fred, i just went over the last 11 pages and not everyone indicted the # of people are interesting in coming nor they indicted they wanted a hotel or not...

do you want me to compile a list of all the responses of intersting party and i put a question mark if they didn't indicated a number??


Let me know...

I am just starting to write the screen names down on paper and then i will organized it and put it here....and then you can move the list to the first page of this forum...

Melinda


----------



## Majestic

Well that sounds like a good idea. Once the list is posted we can ask people to reply or PM a more accurate headcount. Thanks for the help! 

Fred



> _Originally posted by Bmwdsny _
> *Fred, i just went over the last 11 pages and not everyone indicted the # of people are interesting in coming nor they indicted they wanted a hotel or not...
> 
> do you want me to compile a list of all the responses of intersting party and i put a question mark if they didn't indicated a number??
> 
> 
> Let me know...
> 
> I am just starting to write the screen names down on paper and then i will organized it and put it here....and then you can move the list to the first page of this forum...
> 
> Melinda *


----------



## Bmwdsny

> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *Well that sounds like a good idea. Once the list is posted we can ask people to reply or PM a more accurate headcount. Thanks for the help!
> 
> Fred *



Ok i am working on it right now and i am also alphabetizing it too...Give me time to work on it and i should be done by late tonight.....(have to feed my kids and husband dinner and take my kids to activites too, but it won't take me long, i am quick...)

Will get back later....

Melinda


----------



## StaceyA

I think I already said this, but if I missed something....2 adults here and we will need a room!

THanks to everyone working on this!!


----------



## 7thdwarf/dopey

Got it Stacey


----------



## Bmwdsny

Fred 

Look for my PM


----------



## 7thdwarf/dopey

I've never realized how many Dis'ers we have from the Pennsylvania State !!  
 Now I expect some fallout from this, but,  , lets see if the Dis'ers and welcomed quests from NY, NJ, DE, CT MD, or anywhere else, can out number us KEYSTON'ERS !!    

 Go on mate, I dare ya......


----------



## Bmwdsny

Gary, 

Look for my PM!!

Melinda


----------



## Tig-girl

* Fred*  Believe it or not, I just came across this link in your siggie!  Where have I been!  I had no clue that you were planning the 2nd DisMeet and I was so excited when I saw that Allentown was the place!  Barring any illness or other disasters, DH and I would love to attend.


----------



## mickeymom923

I'm still trying to figure out what the date is and where it is.  I'd love to go.  My family thinks I'm obsessed with Disney.  (They're right).


----------



## YrMajesty3

Well this sure looks like a good time! And it's in my own backyard!! Please add me and mine to the list. That would be 2 adults and 3 children. No room will be needed. 
 Just a heads up about Dorney Park if you are still planning a day there......
 There will be tons of  busses coming in from NY and other cities around 1130 am rendering the water park extremely crowded until about 3 or 4 pm. Those in the know do the water park in the am, then break for lunch (often out of the park). Then they return to the amusement ride section for the afternoon and evening .   
 I'm not sure if that info is useful but at least you are all aware.

      Carla and Girls


----------



## barbeml

Hi everyone--I have been remiss in checking on this thread since my initial reply. It is just DH and me, and we are very interested. I have not read through the entire thread--is there a definitive date yet? I'm sure we could attend, because the notice is so far ahead. We would not need a room.

Thanks!!


----------



## HughJackman'n'me

....'cause I gotta!!


----------



## Majestic

Anyone who was helping me with headcounts, please PM me?

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## Majestic

Ok everyone, two things.

1) I am STILL not sure if the meet will be *7/9/2005 or 7/16/2005* (Both Saturdays) but *I AM 95% certain* it will be one of those dates. I need some room to move in case I run into a problem with schedules for some people that need to attend and of course booking the hall.

2) I created a nice simple form for all of you to fill out. It will ask you a few questions.

I am hoping this will make tracking things a bit easier. 

I want to warn all of you that this is still a test so you *MAY* have to enter your data again at one point. Those of you that do it now, thanks for helping me test this. If it works out, I will be able to take all of the data, import it into excel, then sort and display options from there.

So what do you all say? Can you give it a shot and help me test this out? 

Your information will be safe with me. I assure you that it will not be shared with anyone unless it is meet/hotel related.

http://www.majesticnetworks.net/disneymeet/register2005.html

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## 7thdwarf/dopey

Mine is on the way...........


----------



## Bmwdsny

> _Originally posted by 7thdwarf/dopey _
> *Mine is on the way........... *



Me too!!!!


----------



## Otto's Doll

I sent mine too!


----------



## meeshi

> _Originally posted by Otto's Doll _
> *I sent mine too! *



Me too!


----------



## Mickey's Sister

And me... 

Jessica


----------



## Verandah Man

Just sent in my info as well.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

my info is in..i think im going to come..even though ill be myself..b.ut you guys have talked me into it


----------



## JetMom

I sent info for the whole family, but the numbers could change if the dates conflict with Boy Scout Camp.


----------



## 7thdwarf/dopey

> _Originally posted by Blueeyes101817 _
> *my info is in..i think im going to come..even though ill be myself..b.ut you guys have talked me into it  *



Hey BlueEyes.....Happy BirthDay!!!!


----------



## Credit Man

I just submitted my form.  I put down one person attending, but it could be 2 adults and 2 children depending on circumstances.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

I'm in!

We don't need a room, my counts would only change due to a WDW trip next July...I'll know better when you set the actual date.


----------



## Barb

Just sent mine in, too. Most likely it will just be me and I won't need a room. We live 35 minutes from Allentown.


----------



## Towncrier

Count me in. Both dates look good. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## DISshopkeeper

> _Originally posted by Towncrier _
> *Count me in. Both dates look good. Sounds like a lot of fun.  *



Hi TC!!  It'll be good to see you again!


----------



## mickeymom923

Just sent my form in.  I feel funny going myself but my family tells me I'm obsessed with Disney, so I'll give it a shot.  Hopefully, I'm not the only single person going.


----------



## invaderzim

FRED:

I didn't go back through this whole thread and can't remember if I already responded, but we would definitely be interested in a DisMeet.  Went to the one at King of Prussia and it was fun.  There would be three of us (my daughter will be 18).  So, add us to your list for updates.  Thanks.

Cathy, Bob & Emily


----------



## Reenieny18

I just came back from the Aug 28 Magic,, and we are planning on a reunion cruise in 2006... this sounds like fun to hold us over till than. I have 4 total in my family.. Include me on any updates.
Thanks
Doreen


----------



## 7thdwarf/dopey

> _Originally posted by invaderzim _
> *FRED:
> 
> I didn't go back through this whole thread and can't remember if I already responded, but we would definitely be interested in a DisMeet.  Went to the one at King of Prussia and it was fun.  There would be three of us (my daughter will be 18).  So, add us to your list for updates.  Thanks.
> 
> Cathy, Bob & Emily *




Hi Everyone,

    On page 12 of this thread, 6th post down, Fred has posted the link(yes it works) for everyone to sign upfor the July/2005 Dis Meet.  Even those of us who have been here for roll call, if you havent gone to the link to sign up, please do so. 
    Thanks.........


----------



## StaceyA

Fred,
Just a thought, maybe you should add this link to your very first post, so people that are new to the thread could find the link to sign up quickly.  

Thanks
Stacey



> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *Ok everyone, two things.
> 
> 1) I am STILL not sure if the meet will be 7/9/2005 or 7/16/2005 (Both Saturdays) but I AM 95% certain it will be one of those dates. I need some room to move in case I run into a problem with schedules for some people that need to attend and of course booking the hall.
> 
> 2) I created a nice simple form for all of you to fill out. It will ask you a few questions.
> 
> I am hoping this will make tracking things a bit easier.
> 
> I want to warn all of you that this is still a test so you MAY have to enter your data again at one point. Those of you that do it now, thanks for helping me test this. If it works out, I will be able to take all of the data, import it into excel, then sort and display options from there.
> 
> So what do you all say? Can you give it a shot and help me test this out?
> 
> Your information will be safe with me. I assure you that it will not be shared with anyone unless it is meet/hotel related.
> 
> http://www.majesticnetworks.net/disneymeet/register2005.html
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Fred *


----------



## Majestic

DING! What a great idea. DUH! 

Will do that now. 

Fred



> _Originally posted by StaceyA _
> *Fred,
> Just a thought, maybe you should add this link to your very first post, so people that are new to the thread could find the link to sign up quickly.
> 
> Thanks
> Stacey *


----------



## Majestic

Ok I added the form to the main thread. I hope that people filling the form out are 90% certain they can go on the dates listed so I can have a pretty accurate headcount.

I am taking data from this form and importing it into excel for sorting and math functions.

Here is a repost of the form message for everyone:

Nothing etched in stone as of yet but it looks as though we are looking at *7/9/2005 or 7/16/2005* (Both Saturdays). *I AM 95% certain* it will be one of those dates. I need some room to move in case I run into a problem with schedules for some people that need to attend and of course booking the hall.

The *DEFINATE* location will be Allentown, PA.

My ideas for this meet would be for a sit down buffet with a semi large selection of foods. The length of the meet would be arround 4 hours or so. This would of course be held in a hall with a committed head count and a cost of approximately $25 to $35 per adult and approximately $15 to $20 for children under 12. 

I *know* this amount seems high to some but many people would be driving at least 1 hour and possibly up to 3 hours to get to this meet. Let's try to make it worth it to make the trip and also have some time to sit down, relax, and most importantly, have fun!

If you don't already know, I already planned and hosted a meet like this in New Jersey. Approximately 40 people came and we all had a great time. (See the link to pictures in my signature....)
We had trivia and many other games to play. There were also lots of prizes direct from Disney World!

The original New Jersey Disney Meet thread can be read by clicking this link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=515956

If we could get 40 people from the NY,NJ,PA area, we should be able to get *at least 100* for this one!!

I am open to suggestions and will probably need some help. My initial plan would be to have at least one person per state that would handle the coordination part for that state. This helps balance the load a bit and makes sure that no one person gets overloaded.

I created a nice simple form for all of you to fill out. It will ask you a few questions.

I am hoping this will make tracking things a bit easier. 

I want to warn all of you that this is still a test so you *MAY* have to enter your data again at one point. Those of you that do it now, thanks for helping me test this. If it works out, I will be able to take all of the data, import it into excel, then sort and display options from there.

So what do you all say? Can you give it a shot and help me test this out? 

Your information will be safe with me. I assure you that it will not be shared with anyone unless it is meet/hotel related.

http://www.majesticnetworks.net/disneymeet/register2005.html

So here we are. July 2005 is about a year away. Plenty of time to plan an event of this size. Let's do it everyone!

Fred


----------



## invaderzim

FRED:

I filled out the form for the three of us.  However, I did not select the overnight option.  Do you know about what time this will start and end.  I'm assuming we can probably just drive home.  We're not that far away (about 2 hours)

Thanks,

Cathy


----------



## Majestic

As of right now I am inclined to say the event will be between the hours of 12pm and 6pm on the day of the meet. I don't think we will use all of that time but I am keepiong my options open.

Fred



> _Originally posted by invaderzim _
> *FRED:
> 
> I filled out the form for the three of us.  However, I did not select the overnight option.  Do you know about what time this will start and end.  I'm assuming we can probably just drive home.  We're not that far away (about 2 hours)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cathy *


----------



## Majestic

As of 11:15am today, here are the stats from people who have submitted a registration form:

Total Attending: 	59
Total Adults Attending: 	46
Total Children Attending: 	13
Total Hotel Rooms Needed: 	11

Let's make this grow people! If you haven't already and are interested in going, please register using the form I created. 

Those that HAVE registered, spread the word to others! Put a link in your signature. Let's get this over 100 people ok?

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## sandygirl

Registered. Hope to see my fellow "10 Day Cruise" friends and meet some new friends. Sounds like fun!
Darlene


----------



## StaceyA

Fred:
Can you please tell me how to put the link in my signature?
I would love to add it!
Stacey




> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *As of 11:15am today, here are the stats from people who have submitted a registration form:
> 
> Total Attending: 	59
> Total Adults Attending: 	46
> Total Children Attending: 	13
> Total Hotel Rooms Needed: 	11
> 
> Let's make this grow people! If you haven't already and are interested in going, please register using the form I created.
> 
> Those that HAVE registered, spread the word to others! Put a link in your signature. Let's get this over 100 people ok?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Fred *


----------



## Majestic

Put the following in your signature under User Control Panel and Profile. *Make sure that you replace the ( with a [ and the ) with a ] or it won't work.*

(b)(color=green)Interested in a HUGE North East US DIS Meet 07/2005?(url="http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=603360") CLICK HERE!(/url) I'm Going!(/color)(/b)




> _Originally posted by StaceyA _
> *Fred:
> Can you please tell me how to put the link in my signature?
> I would love to add it!
> Stacey *


----------



## StaceyA

> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *Put the following in your signature under User Control Panel and Profile. Make sure that you replace the ( with a [ and the ) with a ] or it won't work.
> 
> (b)(color=green)Interested in a HUGE North East US DIS Meet 07/2005?(url="http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=603360") CLICK HERE!(/url) I'm Going!(/color)(/b) *




Whoo hooo....thanks!  it worked!


----------



## Barb

Hey, John! Great news that you'll be coming, too!   Thanks, Fred, for organizing this. I think it's going to be awesome!


----------



## Majestic

Attention everyone.....it appears that some of you are listing children that are over 12 years of age. I should have made it clearer that children are considered as anyone that is 12 or under. Anyone that is 13 or older, would have to pay and be counted as an adult.

Sorry I didn't make that clear.

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## Kimickey

I would like to know are Marylanders invited?


----------



## Majestic

Yes...anyone is welcome to come regardless of location. Sign up! 

Fred



> _Originally posted by Kimickey _
> *I would like to know are Marylanders invited? *


----------



## Blueeyes101817

> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *Put the following in your signature under User Control Panel and Profile. Make sure that you replace the ( with a [ and the ) with a ] or it won't work.
> 
> (b)(color=green)Interested in a HUGE North East US DIS Meet 07/2005?(url="http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=603360") CLICK HERE!(/url) I'm Going!(/color)(/b) *



finally-it worked..ive never been good at using computers!!


----------



## JetMom

> _Originally posted by Kimickey _
> *I would like to know are Marylanders invited? *




Only if you are bringing those two cuties in your sig.


----------



## luvthatduke

Count us in! DH, DS and Myself...
Filled out the form & everything!


----------



## Majestic

We've been getting a great response so far! I hope that it continues. It's also still early. 

Of course, those that have pre-registered, I am counting on you guys to come through when it's time to pre-pay for the meet. Your headcount will be what I am using to justify the size of the hall and that means where the actual meet is held. 

Thanks to everyone who has helped so far!!!

Kudos to Bmwdsny and 7thdwarf/dopey for helping out with the user counts! I really appreciate it!

Anyone want to volunteer to PM everyone that has replied in this thread to notify them of the pre-registration form? Maybe even two people to divide the load? PM me if you can help. 

Again, spread the word. The more the merrier. I don't care where you are coming from just as long as you come.  

I plan on making another trip out to PA sometime in October to look at a few more places. When I am ready, if anyone wants to join me, you are welcome to. I could always use a second and third opinion. 

Of course, lots of this planning will take a back seat in the next few weeks because of pending arrival of my second child. My wife is going in on 9/30 for a c-section. I may not be available much around that date. 

Thanks again everyone.

Fred


----------



## tiggerwannabe

~Congratulations Fred and Family on your pending arrival~


----------



## luvthatduke

Ditto on the congratulations!

And Fred, when you know you're coming
to PA send me a PM... I may be able to join you,
I live south of Allentown.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

congratulations fred!


----------



## Majestic

Thanks everyone!


----------



## IASW Rider

Wishing you and your family lots of happiness and congratulations, Fred!


----------



## StaceyA

Im so excited to see so many people with the link on the signature....everyone that is going should add it!

We gotta get the word out there!

I hope we get over a hundred DISers signed up!!!


----------



## TeresaNJ

Hey Fred, congrats on the upcoming happy arrival!!  Just signed up on the registration form, hope to be bring my 14 yo nephew Dom, and his friend, Nick, who is 15.  They are true Disney fanatics!  We'll all have just returned from a WDW trip on July 2nd, so will want to keep the pixie dust flowing.  That will be a total of 4, including my DH, Harry.  We had so much fun at the last meet that I can't wait for this one!


----------



## Trish5768

I'm coming with my DD.  I'm really excited!


----------



## gr8tpanther

I just registered for me and DD10 to go to the meet  it is only about an hour from my house, so this should be fun!!!  Anyone want to come for a visit?


----------



## panfan

I haven't had time to read entire thread....gotta go to work. I just discovered it and pre-rregistered!  Either date will be just perfect as We will be in WDW July  10-14 th!!!  so we can discuss either before we go on when we get back!

Thanks !


----------



## Majestic

Broke 100 people today!!!! Pre-Registration stats as of this afternoon are:

Last Updated:	9/23/2004 2:30pm	

*Total Attending: 	108*

Total Adults Attending: 	80
Total Children Attending: 	28
Total Hotel Rooms Needed: 	18

Not TOO bad eh? Let's keep it going everyone!! Spread the word. Andy (VerandahMan) you out there? Have you been telling your cruise buddies?  I don't get over there that often.

Fred


----------



## Bmwdsny

Oh, Fred that is wonderful!! This looks like this is gonna be some PARTYYYY!!  

I will forward to Andy and remind him of this....I haven't heard in awhile from him myself!!


----------



## ForTheLoveofDisney

We've never been to a Dis meet but it sounds exciting!!  Anyone else from Delaware registered yet?

I haven't gotten to read the whole thread but I'm sure glad I stumbled on it.  Any weekend would be great for us and I love a roadtrip.

You're such a sport for doing this.


----------



## kimbac3

Me, Dh and our 3 kids, sounds like fun!!

                                                   Kimba


----------



## AlisonWonderland

What Fun! Count me in!!!!


----------



## wendydarling826

DH and I would definitely be interested too - sounds like fun!


----------



## Majestic

Just a repost in case some of you didn't read the following message:

Ok everyone, two things.

1) I am STILL not sure if the meet will be *7/9/2005 or 7/16/2005* (Both Saturdays) but *I AM 95% certain* it will be one of those dates. I need some room to move in case I run into a problem with schedules for some people that need to attend and of course booking the hall.

2) I created a nice simple form for all of you to fill out. It will ask you a few questions.

I am hoping this will make tracking things a bit easier. 

So what do you all say? Can you give it a shot and help me test this out? 

Your information will be safe with me. I assure you that it will not be shared with anyone unless it is meet/hotel related.

http://www.majesticnetworks.net/disneymeet/register2005.html

Thanks,

Fred



> _Originally posted by wendydarling826 _
> *DH and I would definitely be interested too - sounds like fun! *


----------



## Blueeyes101817

fred--i saw that it says it may have to be reentered----if we did it already, do we have to  redo it again?


----------



## Majestic

No. At this time the page has been working as expected. Nobody has to re-enter data. 

Thanks for pointing that out. 

Fred



> _Originally posted by Blueeyes101817 _
> *fred--i saw that it says it may have to be reentered----if we did it already, do we have to  redo it again? *


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Hi Fred!

When I filled out the form, I said "Maybe" for needing a room.  That's before I realized the event would be during the day, rather than in the evening.  If it will be held during the day, then I won't need a room.  Just thought I'd let you know.  Thanks again for all you are doing.

Jessica


----------



## Lori-n-NY

Hi everyone.. I would love to join all of you at this meet in July of 05. I did register just a few minutes ago..


HEY STACEY A..see you there.

Lori


----------



## StaceyA

> _Originally posted by Lori-n-NY _
> *Hi everyone.. I would love to join all of you at this meet in July of 05. I did register just a few minutes ago..
> 
> 
> HEY STACEY A..see you there.
> 
> Lori *



Hi there!!
Glad to see someone followed my link on my signature!
Lori and I met in the world last year, we had an awesome time!
It will be great to see you again!!!


----------



## ILOVEPOOH1

I would love to go.  I think Allentown is about 3 hours from us!  Sounds like fun!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Congratulations to the Block Family!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=654227&highlight=+Majestic

~Welcome Hailey~


----------



## meeshi

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

*CONGRATS on your new little *


----------



## Blueeyes101817

said this on the other board,,but congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvthatduke

Blessings & Congratulations!    

Now here's some PD for a little sleep


----------



## Barb

What great news! Congratulations to the whole family!


----------



## AKQJ10

CONGRATULATIONS! to Fred and his entire family on their new miracle! She is absolutely beautiful and we wish you all of our best!!! 

    
(Fred and his girls)


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Majestic's thank you is on page 2-
http://www.disboards.com/showthread...&perpage=15&highlight=\+majestic&pagenumber=2

~Here are his pictures....You're a lucky man, Fred~
.Congratulations again.


*Mommy, Daddy and Baby in the operating room shortly after Hailey made her debut....*





*Hailey Ivonne Block....*





*Mommy, Hailey, Big Sister Julia, and Grandma.*





*Big and Little Sister...*





*The proud daddy....*


----------



## Blueeyes101817

GREAT pictures..very cute


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Bumping


----------



## Msteg

just funished filling out the reg form from page 1 of this very long post.  Can someone summerize details, date, location etc.


----------



## trinibjill

Hi 
If you go to the first posting there is info there that will help you.
 
Jill


----------



## Majestic

Latest headcount update:

	Last Updated:	10/6/2004 10:30pm		

		Total Attending: 	139	
		Total Adults Attending: 	102	
		Total Children Attending: 	37	
		Total Hotel Rooms Needed: 	26	


FYI everyone...over the next few days I will be moving from one domain hosting server to another. This means that the server the form is hosted on MAY be unavailable. Please don't panic. I will update everyone when the move is complete.


----------



## IASW Rider

Congratulations and lots of happiness to you and your family, Fred!  The pictures are just wonderful - thanks for posting them, Tiggerwannabe!


----------



## disneyfanz04

Count me and DH and 2 DD's in if that's ok.  Sounds like lot's of fun!!!  1 Room as well.  Thanks.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

~*IASWRider: Glad to oblige*~

I saw the photos posted elsewhere & realised this group didn't get to see them.


----------



## Majestic

Glad to have you aboard! Please make sure you fill out the form for preregistration. There is a link to it on the first post of the thread.





> _Originally posted by disneyfanz04 _
> *Count me and DH and 2 DD's in if that's ok.  Sounds like lot's of fun!!!  1 Room as well.  Thanks. *


----------



## aprilgail2

I'm from long island and plan on going..if anyone is unsure about going due to lack of transportation and lives in the area I am pretty sure I am only going with my Daughter and I have a van that seats 7!


----------



## Majestic

Just so you all know, the server maintenance and move has been completed. There should be no further issues. Matter of fact, the new server is MUCH faster! 

Speaking of...

I know this is a shamless plug but if anyone wants or needs  web or email domain hosting, please let me know.  I do it as part of my consulting business. I will take good care of any DISrs that sign up. PM me for more info.



Fred



> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *FYI everyone...over the next few days I will be moving from one domain hosting server to another. This means that the server the form is hosted on MAY be unavailable. Please don't panic. I will update everyone when the move is complete. *


----------



## AnnaS

We will be on the July 2nd cruise out in the west coast next year and will then stay three add'tl nites in DL.  I would like to know when you guys finalize the date - if it is for the July 16 week-end  date and my dh is not working that week-end (it is a possibility since we will be coming from almost a two-week vacation), we would love to attend.  Thanks.


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Bumping


----------



## Majestic

Hey everyone...

Can't make a party out of it but I plan on making a trip out to Allentown in the next few weeks to do some "hotel shopping" and thought maybe 1 or 2 users would like to join me so I can get some additional input.

I also plan on doing the covered bridge tour out there "again" as it must be great with the leaves changing colors.

PM me please if you are interested. PMs only ok? 

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## minniemmom

WOW, this sounds like fun!  I was always interested in a NE DIS meet!  I filled out the pre-reg form; hopefully the dates will work for us.  Myself and DH should be ok.  Thanks for arranging this!

I just happened to stumble upon your post.  I decided to check-out the WL thread and was very excited to see your post!


----------



## Elwood Blues

You can count me in since this is practically in my backyard. I'm only about 20 minutes from the Dorney Park area.


----------



## Bmwdsny

Any date set in stone yet????


----------



## Majestic

A lot of people have been asking me for a firm date and I gotta tell yas....

1) There will be no date set in stone till a contract is signed. 

2) No contract will be signed till I collect pre-payments for the hall. I can't sign on the line and put down a deposit if 150 people tell me they want to go but only 20 pay for it.

Sorry...I know it sounds cold but it's the truth. This process worked out well for the last meet and I did it for just over 40 people. 

I will be collecting payments via PayPal or Money Order *ONLY* for this meet. (Just a heads up so you can all prepare...) As last time, there will be no refunds if you can't come. I have to pay the hall either way.

We are still in the hotel/banquet hall selection process. As soon as I pick a hall, I will start collecting payments for the meet. As soon as I have enough for a deposit, I will book the hall. That's when we'll have a firm date.  

Fred


----------



## StaceyA

> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *A lot of people have been asking me for a firm date and I gotta tell yas....
> 
> 1) There will be no date set in stone till a contract is signed.
> 
> 2) No contract will be signed till I collect pre-payments for the hall. I can't sign on the line and put down a deposit if 150 people tell me they want to go but only 20 pay for it.
> 
> Sorry...I know it sounds cold but it's the truth. This process worked out well for the last meet and I did it for just over 40 people.
> *



Fred!
I totally understand and will send you paypal payments as soon as you know the price!

DH and I are looking forward to this!


----------



## invaderzim

bump


----------



## Majestic

Picture of the eclipse that I took last night with my Nikon D70 and a 70-300 Zoom.


----------



## Bmwdsny

WOW!! Fantastic, Fred!!!!

I couldn't find the moon!! Too much clouds!!


----------



## trinibjill

Fred 

That is absolutely awesome.  I have an older Nikon & went to take a picture of the first part of the eclipse & found the camera died.  today I bought a new Nikon digital coolpix 8700.  

The ring around the moon was so very brite at the beginning & I saw the moon as you have it pictured.  Thanks for taking that picture.

Jill


----------



## Tanya

Hey Melinda -- I'm in Nazareth -- That moon was shining so bright!.... what was going on over by you that you couldn't see it....?
Strange -- I guess it's like rain --- It can rain on one side of the street and not the other!....


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*~Her sky probably looked like mine, lol,
this was right before the clouds overtook the moon~*






*Love your shot of the moon Majestic*


----------



## Bmwdsny

> _Originally posted by Tanya _
> *Hey Melinda -- I'm in Nazareth -- That moon was shining so bright!.... what was going on over by you that you couldn't see it....?
> Strange -- I guess it's like rain --- It can rain on one side of the street and not the other!....   *



Hi Tanya!! 

I swear i couldn't see it!! Between watching the World Series, i went outside and could not find it...I saw the moon bright and shiny at 8PM and went out again at 10 PM and no MOON!! I went around my house in my yard and look up...no moon!! HONEST!!
Weird!! Maybe i rush too much!!  I can't believe you saw it!! You only what? 15 mins from my house??


----------



## invaderzim

*Speaking of the World Series......* 

YEAH, RED SOX!    Been waiting since 1968 for them to win a world series (and since 1986 just for them to be in another one!).  That's my team!!


----------



## Tanya

Maybe I wasn't paying attention to the time -- you could be right -but I did check on my son and the shine was coming through the blinds---- I have no idea what time it was....

I believe you --- 

Strange things happen....


----------



## StaceyA

> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *We are still in the hotel/banquet hall selection process. As soon as I pick a hall, I will start collecting payments for the meet. As soon as I have enough for a deposit, I will book the hall. That's when we'll have a firm date.
> 
> Fred *



Hi Fred!

How is the selection process going?
Did you and a few DISers go and check out some hotels/banquet halls?

Just wanted to check in to see how things were going!!   

Can't wait for the meet!


----------



## Majestic

Looks like I will be taking a ride out to the area this weekend. I hope to check a few places and get some quotes for banquet facilities and room blocks.

Like I said before, anyone who is interested in meeting up to help or just to give two cents should PM me. 

Anyone want to give me the foliage report for that area please?  Was hoping to take some pictures too.

Fred



> _Originally posted by StaceyA _
> *Hi Fred!
> 
> How is the selection process going?
> Did you and a few DISers go and check out some hotels/banquet halls?
> 
> Just wanted to check in to see how things were going!!
> 
> Can't wait for the meet! *


----------



## Majestic

Just so everyone knows, I will be checking out the 4 Points Sheraton and the Crowne Plaza both in Allentown so far tomorrow. I have appointments with people at each of those so far. I am hoping to get one more for the day.

Also, so everyone knows, it has been VERY DIFFICULT getting a hall big enough for up to 200 people and having a date in July that is even available!!!

The dates may have to be flexable to include the 1st and last Saturday of July 2005.

I am working on some pretty cool stuff though!! You guys will all love it.

Again, the pricing for the meet is pretty much holding to what I posted on the first page of this thread. Be prepared to start sending in payments sometime over the next month.

Fred


----------



## StaceyA

WOW Fred!
We are up to 200! 
This is going to be great!
My $$ is ready to go


----------



## Majestic

Well, not quite up to 200 yet but I would assume (based on the last meet I held) that many will sign up as the event gets much closer and they can plan accordingly for it. Sometimes it is difficult to plan this far in advance.

The latest updated headcount for people that have shown an interest and pre-registered is:

	Last Updated:	11/5/2004 2:50pm		

		Total Attending: 	149	
		Total Adults Attending: 	111	
		Total Children Attending: 	38	
		Total Hotel Rooms Needed: 	28	




> _Originally posted by StaceyA _
> *WOW Fred!
> We are up to 200!
> This is going to be great!
> My $$ is ready to go  *


----------



## Majestic

Wow what a great weekend! We were busy as hell but got LOTS accomplished!! I believe we have our hotel AND banquet facility all set! The details are currently being worked out. More info later!!

Also, there is going to be a new website for the meet. I registered it the other night and am working on a info site for the meet.

http://www.dismeets.com

Cool huh?

Also, I have created a WORKING email list for information that is related to the meet. I am going to subscribe everyone who has pre-registered already. For those that do not want to get the emails, you will be able to remove yourself by clicking a link.

For those that have not pre-registered yet, you can join the ist by filling in the following form with your email address then clicking submit. Note that clicking submit will take you away from this page. Click the back button on your browser to return.

<form action="http://www.dismeets.com/cgi-bin/dada/mail.cgi">
  <input type="hidden" name="flavor" value="subscribe">
  <input type="hidden" name="list" value="allentownpa2005">
  <input type="text" name="email" value="email address" onfocus="this.value='';return false;">
  <input type="submit" value="Submit">
  </form> 

Fred


----------



## Majestic

Also, I thought I would add that as of right now, it looks as though the $25 to $35 range is going to be a tight fit. If I can approximate it better I would say we are looking more at $40 to $44 a head. As soon as I can get a firm price I will let everyone know.

The good news??? 

1) Well, it looks as though we will have a cash bar this time!! 

2) A portion of the registration fee will go to a popular charity.

Anyone have any input regarding all of the new info?

Fred


----------



## ForTheLoveofDisney

I'm ok with that.  Hey, somebody's got to cover the cost of not only the food but the room as well so we're ok with that and we'll still be there.

Thanks for all of your hard work.

Let me know if I can help in anyway.  Maybe head up a Delaware crew or something.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

> Anyone have any input regarding all of the new info?



~Only to say, you're doing a great job Fred!~
Judging by the last meet, this should be well worth the extra $10.


----------



## Majestic

Thanks! 



> _Originally posted by tiggerwannabe _
> *~Only to say, you're doing a great job Fred!~
> Judging by the last meet, this should be well worth the extra $10. *


----------



## Majestic

That reminds me! I wanted to have state delegates. Sooooo.....

Do we have any volunteers to be the representative for each of the states in the Northeast? 

You would be responsible for:

1) Coordinating everyone in your area. 

2) Recruiting additional attendees from your area.

3) Possibly helping to coordinate transportation, bussing, or car pools for your area.

This would help break up some of the load I currently have for the meet. The job will more than likely be a thankless (and payless!) one so consider yourself warned. Your payment would essentially be a successfull event which I am already anticipating. 

Please *PRIVATE MESSAGE* me only for this position. I won't be partial in who I pick but I will ask that those who don't have the time or desire to please refrain from applying. 

Thanks! 

Fred



> _Originally posted by ForTheLoveofDisney _
> *Maybe head up a Delaware crew or something. *


----------



## luvthatduke

Hi Fred,

Thanks again for all you're doing!
I had a question, & I am not trying to 
open up a can of worms...

Will there be an age limit to the fee?
i.e. "under 3" or "under 2" don't pay
the fee, or at least the entire fee?

Just wondering, not trying to make
your job any harder!


----------



## Majestic

Glad you brought that up. 

I am still working on this so DON'T HOLD ME TO IT but I would say that children 12 and under will have a lower rate. More than likey under $20 each but I can't confirm that yet. Sorry if my answer sounds so cryptic. As for the kids that should be free??? Still working on that one.

Since many of us are coming with kids I am trying to work out a deal with the hall. Please have patience with me for the time being. 

Fred



> _Originally posted by luvthatduke _
> *Hi Fred,
> 
> Thanks again for all you're doing!
> I had a question, & I am not trying to
> open up a can of worms...
> 
> Will there be an age limit to the fee?
> i.e. "under 3" or "under 2" don't pay
> the fee, or at least the entire fee?
> 
> Just wondering, not trying to make
> your job any harder! *


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

Fred, 
Just wanted to pop in and express what a great job you are doing...!


----------



## IASW Rider

Everything sounds fantastic, Fred!  Thanks so much for all of your time, research, and thoughtfulness!  We just know that this Meet will be even MORE fantastic than the wonderful Central Jersey DIS Meet was (and that one was an extremely fun and memorable,  "hard-to-top" Meet!   )!  The prospective date, cost, and everything else sound great to us!  And thanks so much for keeping all of us posted via this thread and via e-mail!  Can't wait 'til next July!  Thanks again!


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Hi there, just clicked on this thread as a dear friend has the link on her sig.  Did not really think it was possible but after checking out Mapquest I see that Allentown is about 300 miles from my family home in Ohio so it might not be that much of a stretch.  Plus the fact that it is being  held near my birthday and would be an appropriate BD present to myself.  LOL

I see several people I know on the list and many I would like to know.  

Is there anyway that I could sign up as a maybe??   Then if someone has to back out at the last minute or something, if I can come I would refund their money and come instead?  My life is too erratic to plan too far in advance.

Slightly Goofy/Linda

Just back from 16 days at DW and still smiling.


----------



## Majestic

Wow...I am surprised but nobody has contacted me regarding this!! I expected at least a few??? Let me send it to the mailing list and see what happens. 

Fred



> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *That reminds me! I wanted to have state delegates. Sooooo.....
> 
> Do we have any volunteers to be the representative for each of the states in the Northeast?
> 
> You would be responsible for:
> 
> 1) Coordinating everyone in your area.
> 
> 2) Recruiting additional attendees from your area.
> 
> 3) Possibly helping to coordinate transportation, bussing, or car pools for your area.
> 
> This would help break up some of the load I currently have for the meet. The job will more than likely be a thankless (and payless!) one so consider yourself warned. Your payment would essentially be a successfull event which I am already anticipating.
> 
> Please PRIVATE MESSAGE me only for this position. I won't be partial in who I pick but I will ask that those who don't have the time or desire to please refrain from applying.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Fred *


----------



## dizcrazy

can I make a suggestion regarding the charity that receives some money from the registration fee?

Maybe a charity like Make A Wish or Give Kids The World?  
Both send children with life-threatening illnesses and their families to Disney World.

Just a thought!!!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

> thankless and payless!



*Oh! Such temptation, how can I resist! *

I'll help you Fred, PM me.


----------



## Bmwdsny

Yes, count me in for any help you need...Sorry Fred, i am not thinking about 2005 yet...I am just psyched for my upcoming Disney trip in 11 days!!!!

You PM me anytime!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

> Maybe a charity like Make A Wish or Give Kids The World?



I happen to have Make a Wish foundation info on my desk:
Web site- wish.org
Phone# 602-279-WISH
P.O. Box 97104
Washington DC 20090-7104

Majestic,

PM me if you need help with the organizing of the charity as well.


----------



## Majestic

I have been in contact with something very much like those. More info as I complete what I am trying to setup. 

Fred



> _Originally posted by dizcrazy _
> *can I make a suggestion regarding the charity that receives some money from the registration fee?
> 
> Maybe a charity like Make A Wish or Give Kids The World?
> Both send children with life-threatening illnesses and their families to Disney World.
> 
> Just a thought!!!! *


----------



## Majestic

What state are you in again? Sorry. 



> _Originally posted by tiggerwannabe _
> *I happen to have Make a Wish foundation info on my desk:
> Web site- wish.org
> Phone# 602-279-WISH
> P.O. Box 97104
> Washington DC 20090-7104
> 
> Majestic,
> 
> PM me if you need help with the organizing of the charity as well. *


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Burlington County NJ, along the Delaware River side.

I have the Make a wish info because my boss' wife has done work for them.


----------



## ForTheLoveofDisney

I just received an email asking for volunteers in your area.  I'd be happy to volunteer my time.  

I'm not too sure of what to do but if you want my help I'm good at following directions and suggestions.

I'm in Delaware.

Glad to help,
April


----------



## Majestic

Thanks. I got a NJ rep already but two could never hurt right? I will get back to you.

So far, I have NJ, PA, and DE. Anyone else? 

Fred



> _Originally posted by tiggerwannabe _
> *Burlington County NJ, along the Delaware River side.
> 
> I have the Make a wish info because my boss' wife has done work for them. *


----------



## StaceyA

> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *Thanks. I got a NJ rep already but two could never hurt right? I will get back to you.
> 
> So far, I have NJ, PA, and DE. Anyone else?
> 
> Fred *



Hi Fred....
If you could tell me exactly what you need of a CT Rep, I might be able to help out.

I work close to 60 hours a week, so I will understand if you need someone more available then I am.

If you can use me I can help with the time I have left over at the end of the week...LOL


----------



## Majestic

PM box is full. Emailed to you. 



> _Originally posted by StaceyA _
> *Hi Fred....
> If you could tell me exactly what you need of a CT Rep, I might be able to help out.
> 
> I work close to 60 hours a week, so I will understand if you need someone more available then I am.
> 
> If you can use me I can help with the time I have left over at the end of the week...LOL *


----------



## StaceyA

> _Originally posted by Majestic _
> *PM box is full. Emailed to you.  *



whoa!
Im popular....LOL
I am going now to delete old PMs and to check email...thanks!!!


----------



## Majestic

Two action items!

Can anyone tell me if they have a problem with a choice of two entrees. Either Chicken Marsala or London Broil. If you have a problem with either of these two, I need to get an idea how many do and fast. 

Does anyone have a problem with choice of hot dogs, burgers, cheeseburgers, and fries for the kids 12 and under.

Please contact me via wdwwl@majesticnetworks.net. Do not reply here.

Oh and I just GOTTA tell yas....get ready for some big announcements coming soon...I've been a busy little camper.  

Thanks!!


----------



## luvthatduke

Hey Fred, you're terriffic!!

I'm sure we all can't wait to hear your news 
- God bless you for all your hard work!!


----------



## Majestic

I just sent this to the email list. Posting it here for those that have not pre-registered yet.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello everyone!

Countless hours have finally gotten me to this point. When I took on the project of doing a local Disney Fans Gathering in New Jersey 6/2004, I never realized how much work would be needed to make it happen.

Today, I can honestly tell you all that it was NOTHING compared to what we have had to do for the 2005 meet and this is still the beginning!  

I can say with confidence that we are at the first and most important hurdle. My wife and I are ready to sign on the dotted line. This means "we" are responsible for "all" payments. 

I would like to simply take this time to ask for some support from our little gathering of friends. Many of you have filled out the pre-registration form but I want to confirm your intent to attend. We need to know that when I start asking for money next week, we will get enough rolling in to start covering the minimum deposit which is more than likely going to be $1000 as of right now.

You should also know that all attempts have been made to keep the costs down as much as possible but at the same time, we are trying to make this a gathering like no other. As of right now, we are looking at about $42 to $44 a head for adults and $15 to $17 a head for children 12 and under. Children under 3 will be free. Adults will have a sit down lunch with choice of chicken or beef. Children will have a buffet style lunch with choice of 4 offerings. Desert, cakes, and unlimited soda will also be offered. You should also know that a portion of your admission to the event will be given to a local charity that gives needy children trips to Disney. (More on that later.) 

As for the hotel, I have been able to take a place that was asking $149 to $179 a night for rooms and bring them down to...are you ready....$89 a night! My wife and I are extremely pleased with this and I hope you are as well. We also hope that you will all consider staying a night and really making a weekend out of the event.

So there you have it. A peek into what we have been working on. I promise to tell you more plus show you all lots of pictures of the hotel and banquet hall as soon as the contracts are signed.

Remember, my wife and I are not in this to make money. We won't come out ahead or break the bank doing this. It's for all of us and a few more. 

Are you with me? Chime in troops! 

Thanks, as always, for your support. Let's make this one hell of a party!

Fred


----------



## luvthatduke

Hey Fred, got your e-mail, sounds great!!

Thanks again for all the hard work - can't wait!!


----------



## zurgswife

Thanks for all the hard work Fred. 

But due to the high price tag for a family of 6 (who's dh is still unemployed) we will not be able to make the meet.


----------



## StaceyA

Sounds Great Fred!


----------



## meeshi

Fred, thank you for all your hard work!  It sounds like it's going to be a great party!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*~Hi Majestic & Family~*

Looking forward to this meet every day 
-and it's still 8 months away... 

my attendees number should be 4 adults please.

_Dear zurgswife. _ 



> But due to the high price tag for a family of 6 (who's dh is still unemployed) we will not be able to make the meet.



 
P&PD to you and yours,
I sorry to see you cannot attend, I hope things turn around for you soon...
(Zurg is capable of many things, and will conquer again-
I think this is where he normally would say-
*bwa ha ha ha!)*


----------



## Majestic

Ok, I have decided to let the cat out of the bag regarding meet details!

http://www.dismeets.com/

Please visit the site and give me some feedback. I am very excited about our lineup of special guests and hope you are too! 

The input I have had today regarding last night's email has been very positive so far. I am glad to hear that many are so interested in attending and that the costs are acceptable to most. I would also like to say that I am very sorry to those that just can't justify the higher cost for this meet and are unable to attend. We tried everything possible to keep costs down. For comparison, my New Jersey Disney Meet in June of this year was $35 per adult. The 2005 meet is to be much larger and with that comes more expense.

I will be adding some photos of the hotel and banquet facilities to the http://www.dismeets.com website shortly to give you all a taste of what's to come. Check the site for updates.

As always, please do not hesitate to ask questions.

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## StaceyA

WOW Looks awesome Fred!!!

I really can't wait!!


----------



## AKQJ10

Fred,

  I'm thrilled and honored to be a part of the upcoming meet!! 

I have some great things planned for the trivia contests, and will have some books and prizes to give away as well!!


----------



## Tanya

Hey Fred!.... Thanks for all your hard work... you are doing a great job....

I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Mickey's Sister

You're our hero Fred   

Happy Thanksgiving to you & your 3 lovely ladies!  Happy Thanksgiving to all my fellow Disers!!! 

Jessica


----------



## Tanya

Howdy neighbor!.... I am in PA too.... but in Nazareth....

Happy Thanksgiving to all!...

Take Care.
Tanya


----------



## Mickey's Sister

It's such a small world.  (No I won't start singing that song, LOL)
Isn't the weather weird for this time of year?  It's pouring rain and 60 degrees.  Happy Thanksgiving to you too!!  Just got done with the 'night-before' cooking & baking.  Time for bed!

Have a Great day tomorrow!  Can't wait for the Meet too!

Jessica


----------



## IASW Rider

Belated Happy Thanksgiving, Everyone!  Hope that you all and your families had a wonderful holiday!

Everything sounds fantastic, Fred!  Thanks so much, to you and your DW, once again, for all of the time and effort that you have put into the planning and coordination of this Meet - it is sure to be the event of the season!  And you have an amazing lineup of special guests, as well - that is wonderful!  Your website looks great, too!

Everything is fine with us - the prospective prices(s), rate(s), etc.  Just let us know how to officially "sign up" and make our reservation!

And please let me know how I may help with the "What am I" game, too!  

Will stay tuned for further details, as they are published..........! 

Can't wait 'til next summer and this great DIS Meet!


----------



## Fizban257

I can't believe it... a huge meet, practically in my wife's home-town back yard, and we'll be on our 5th Anniversary Disney Cruise when it happens.


----------



## Majestic

Fizban257 said:
			
		

> I can't believe it... a huge meet, practically in my wife's home-town back yard, and we'll be on our 5th Anniversary Disney Cruise when it happens.


 That's too bad.  We would love to have you there.


----------



## Majestic

Ok everyone. Feel free to send in payments so I can get some deposit cash together. 

Take note that for each person in your party, I will need a full name and the meal choice specified as "Roasted Chicken" or "London Broil" for adults and "Child Buffet" for kids 12 and under. This is a *MUST*. Also, for children attending, please specify how old they are and male or female. 

You will be emailed a voucher for your selected meal choice that *MUST* be presented at the event. No exceptions! 

Thanks everyone!

Fred


----------



## Majestic

I also have some cool prizes that I am working on! I should have one to announce within a few days.


----------



## IASW Rider

Hi Fred,

I am just about to make my payment via PayPal.  But how do we go about reserving hotel rooms?  Do we call the hotel and give them a special code or group name in order to receive the special rate?  Can we do that at this early date?  Thanks!  Hope that all is well with you and your family!  

Lisa


----------



## poconoboatniks

Hey Fred,

We want to come too. We're DH, DD 11, DS 7 and myself. We are about 1 hr away and will *not* be needing a room. DH wants london broil and I would like the roasted chicken.

When do you need our money? (I skipped over some pages)

Can't wait to meet all of you guys

Poconoboatniks

NewYawka, I think we're on the Wonder in February the same time as you.

Mickey's Sister, Where are you in the Poconos? We're near the Crossings.


----------



## ValerieK

Hi Everyone,

I might be interested in attending. 

I signed up for the mailing list to keep me informed. 

I'll know more when it gets closer.

Valerie


----------



## Majestic

IASW Rider said:
			
		

> Hi Fred,
> 
> I am just about to make my payment via PayPal.  But how do we go about reserving hotel rooms?  Do we call the hotel and give them a special code or group name in order to receive the special rate?  Can we do that at this early date?  Thanks!  Hope that all is well with you and your family!
> 
> Lisa


 I am working on the contract for the block of rooms. I am blocking out a total of 30 with a max of 50 as of right now. When I am done signing contracts, you will call and mention a special code to get the discounted rate for the meet. More on that later.

Thanks to everyone who has sent in payments already. I really wish we had some more up front to help cover some costs but whatever I can get I'll take. I understand it's close to the holidays and you don't want to lock the cash in but if you can, great.

Please, if it is possible, consider paying asap. It would really help me lots.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

poconoboatniks said:
			
		

> Mickey's Sister, Where are you in the Poconos? We're near the Crossings.


Hey!!  So am I


----------



## Disney Pal

I'll put it on my signature!


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=5972003#post5972003


----------



## StaceyA

Majestic said:
			
		

> Please, if it is possible, consider paying asap. It would really help me lots.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Fred,
Just to let you know, im paying for myself and DH this weekend, I just got back from Disney, so as soon as I find out what his dinner choice is, I will paypal you the $$.

Thanks again for setting this up!!


----------



## IASW Rider

Thanks for your response and for the information, Fred!

Happy Holidays, Everyone!


----------



## StaceyA

Fred,
FYI your payment has been sent Via PayPal!
Thanks again!
Stacey




			
				StaceyA said:
			
		

> Fred,
> Just to let you know, im paying for myself and DH this weekend, I just got back from Disney, so as soon as I find out what his dinner choice is, I will paypal you the $$.
> 
> Thanks again for setting this up!!


----------



## Majestic

Thanks! Everyone keep em coming. Don't forget to include your entree selection.


----------



## poohandwendy

I am interested, but not sure that I can swing it then...can someone tell me the registration deadline date?


----------



## poohandwendy

Oops, just found it, duh...disregard my previous post...


----------



## Majestic

Ok folks...seriously...this is crunch time. I have 5 days to cancel my contract for the hall and hotel if I need to. After that, there's really no turning back.

Again, I want to thank those of you that already registered. Thank you!! For those that have not paid yet, can you please tell me if you have any intentions on attending? I have a good headcount of 150 or so people yet I have only heard from a small handfull of those. 

Please email me. I don't mind holding off on some people's payments but I am concerned that I am holding on for people that no longer plan on attending. 

Either way is fine for me. If you have no intentions of attending, just let me know via email.  

If you can't pay right now but plan on attending, that's fine just let me know ok?

Not trying to be difficult but anything you could all do would be great. 

Email me: fred@dismeets.com

Thanks again everyone.

Fred


----------



## Blueeyes101817

just emailed you fred


----------



## Majestic

Blueeyes101817 said:
			
		

> just emailed you fred


 Got it! By the way, it appears as though we will be in Disney at the same time! (10th to the 16th) We're staying at Wilderness Lodge again.


----------



## Majestic

FOR THOSE WANTING A ROOM:
Check-in time for all rooms is 4:00 p.m. and check-out time is 12:00 noon.
Guests must call the hotel for reservations (610) 433-2221 and must mention the DISNEY FANS GATHERING to get the  group rate.

Every attempt will be made to accommodate special requests for room types, smoking preferences and location, however, due to the arrival and departure patterns not all requests may be able to be fulfilled.

Handicap accessible rooms are available on a first come, first serve basis.

Reservations must be received by 05/08/2005. After this date reservations will be accepted on a space and rate available basis only.   After 05/08/2005 all reservations must be made thru the Group Sales Office, during normal business hours and availability and rate are not guaranteed.

TERMS OF PAYMENT FOR ROOMS: A credit card must be used to guarantee each room for arrival. Guests are responsible for all charges


----------



## StaceyA

Hi Fred!
I know you posted it here somewhere, but how much are the rooms again?
Thanks!


----------



## Majestic

DUH! I forgot to mention that one.  $89 a night. (Plus tax and all...) Mind you, these rooms go for nearly TWICE that rate during the time of the meet. They are NICE rooms too!


----------



## StaceyA

Majestic said:
			
		

> DUH! I forgot to mention that one.  $89 a night. (Plus tax and all...) Mind you, these rooms go for nearly TWICE that rate during the time of the meet. They are NICE rooms too!




LOL Thank you!
Do you know if when we call we pay for the room right then, or if they just hold your CC #?

I looked at the site and the rooms are nice, also I looked up with the AAA discount and the rooms were at least 120.00 and more!

Can't wait!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Majestic said:
			
		

> Got it! By the way, it appears as though we will be in Disney at the same time! (10th to the 16th) We're staying at Wilderness Lodge again.



awesome! if you see me , say hi --that way i know someone at the meet and wont feel as weird haha...im staying at POR!


----------



## Majestic

We are preparing to announce another special guest.....stay tuned for more info! This will be a good time for everyone! 

Again, thanks to those that hav esent in payment already. It really helps me out! If you can send it now, please do. If you can't please try to do so shortly after the holidays. Thanks so much!!!

In the mean time, I hope that everyone has a good holiday!

Fred


----------



## StaceyA

Majestic said:
			
		

> We are preparing to announce another special guest.....stay tuned for more info! This will be a good time for everyone!
> 
> Again, thanks to those that hav esent in payment already. It really helps me out! If you can send it now, please do. If you can't please try to do so shortly after the holidays. Thanks so much!!!
> 
> In the mean time, I hope that everyone has a good holiday!
> 
> Fred




Fred,
Im glad to hear an update from you....just yesterday I was wondering if the meet would be canceled due to lack of deposits received.

Im also glad to hear it is still a go!


----------



## aprilgail2

Ok, I am ready to send my payment but I lost the email with the details about where and how much to send!  If you could forward it to me I would appreiciate it!
Aprilgail@aol.com


----------



## StaceyA

aprilgail2 said:
			
		

> Ok, I am ready to send my payment but I lost the email with the details about where and how much to send!  If you could forward it to me I would appreiciate it!
> Aprilgail@aol.com



Hi there,
I forwarded you the info


----------



## Majestic

Everyone, read the post I just made in the community forum. We all need to come together and help those poor souls that were affected by this Tsunami. 

Thanks,

Click here to go to the post: http://tinyurl.com/6nb6j


----------



## njcarita

what are the hours for the meet???
trying to decide whether we'll want to rent a hotel room
or rent one the day before or day after the meet

thanks


----------



## StaceyA

Hi gang....
We are going to stay the night and go to Dorney Park the next day, will there be many others attending the park the next day?

Maybe we can get group tickets?  I checked the site and didn't see anything about group tickets...but that doesn't mean they don't have them.

(Edited to add:  I did find a section of the site that has group tickets, but to get more info they need an aprox headcount.
Fred, if you want me to look into it I can)


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Fred,

PM sent.*


----------



## jpmom97

This is so great! Count us in! I go to Allentown at least 1 a week! This is so great being so close to home! See you all there!


----------



## Majestic

I thought I would drop in and let you all know that lots has been going on with the meet plans and I can let a couple of things out of the bag now. 

1) We are adding another special guest! His name is Len Testa and he is quite involved with the book that we have all read at one point or another.  *The Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World!!*

Len also runs the site www.touringplans.com.
The site provides customized theme park touring plans designed to minimize the time you spend waiting in line. Using sophisticated computer software, they create custom touring plans that will save you up to five hours of standing in line per day in some of the world's most popular theme parks. 

A data collecting, research, and programming arm of the Unofficial Guide Series, TouringPlans.com programs created the touring plans found in the 2003 through 2005 editions of the Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World . To do this, they collected literally thousands of pieces of information on every attraction, show and restaurant in Walt Disney World. Using this data, they can accurately forecast when to visit your favorite attractions to minimize your wait in line. 

2) We have a new sponsor for the meet! Please join me in welcoming *My Orlando Limo Inc!!* The Orlando area's latest and greatest transportation company. We had the opportunity to use them on our last trip and were quite blown away! Excellent service. To top it all off, *they are donating 3 round trip Super Stretch Limo trips to any Disney Resort and back to Orlando International Airport.* These trips will be given away as prizes at the meet and have a value of $200 each! Now THAT'S COOL! You can have a chance to arrive at your choice of hotels in a Super Stretch Limo!  (Break out the cameras for that one!) *They have also agreed to give any guest attending a coupon off of their next Towncar or Limo rental. $5 off of a towncar rental and $10 off of a Limo rental.* Not bad eh?

There's still ONE BIG GRAND PRIZE that I have been working on but can't say what it is yet. (I know, isn't that mean of me???)

What more can you ask for? A nice afternoon with lots of friends who all love Disney! All of the special guests and prizes are just icing on the cake! 

There's more to come too! Each day, the meet gets better and better! Space *WILL* become limited at some point so get in while you can. Don't wait for the last minute!

Of course, if you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.

Fred


----------



## Blueeyes101817

fred--im working on talking my friend into coming with me,,,i will know for sure in a week or so how many--but i am definitely in..even if i have to come alone, i guess! haha


----------



## YrMajesty3

Hi There Fred,

I too am waiting for the final count for some family and friends. Would you rather I pay NOW for the folks that I'm sure of , or wait to pay when I have my final count? 

Thanks,
Carla


----------



## ElenitaB

aprilgail2 said:
			
		

> Well that would be me!!!! I have a van so I have room for 7 but it would probably be just me and my then 5 year old going so I certainly have the room for some passengers!



We're also right off the Belt... either the Broooklynites can travel together or we can make a Long Island contingent. I'm fine either way (I'd be more than willing to help with gas/tolls).

It would be myself and my DS - 9.

Reading through the thread to see if a final date has been decided (June 26 would be *perfect* for us).


----------



## Majestic

Please read the first post of the thread. All of the latest and greatest has been added there.

Fred



			
				ElenitaB said:
			
		

> Reading through the thread to see if a final date has been decided (June 26 would be *perfect* for us).


----------



## tiggerguy2000

I would like to come but I will be at the Wilderness Lodge Villas from July 1st thru July 10th.This will be our 6th year in a row going for the 4th of July.I live on the jersey Shore just off of long Beach Island so the ride would have been about 2 hours.Hey maybe next year!!!!!!
tiggerguy2000


----------



## Sparx

July 9th, that is the day that we get there...


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

*Hey Fred!!*

The meet made it on Deb Wills site!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Charade

Are any single DISers going to attend?


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Charade said:
			
		

> Are any single DISers going to attend?




on that note, any single DISers close to my age?!? haha im 20


----------



## Charade

Blueeyes101817 said:
			
		

> on that note, any single DISers close to my age?!? haha im 20



just a little to young for me. I'm 46. But it will be nice to meet you anyway!


----------



## ncbyrne

Can you please give the time for this event.  We are less than two hours away, but still may want to consider getting a room.


----------



## Jeanny

Charade said:
			
		

> Are any single DISers going to attend?


yes, I am!!


----------



## Charade

Are we going to get DIS name tags? If so, I might need several...


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

ncbyrne said:
			
		

> Can you please give the time for this event.  We are less than two hours away, but still may want to consider getting a room.



July 9th 2005
12:00 to 5:00 pm

You can find the information on the first post or at  http://www.dismeets.com


----------



## MeTink

Hi Fred,

We're new members and think this is a great idea!

Don't know about attending - we're scheduled to leave 7/10 -driving to WDW fhttp://www.disboards.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=7413459#
http://www.disboards.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=7413459#rom Philly - Maybe next year?


----------



## invaderzim

Welcome aboard, METINK -- glad to have ya.....


----------



## Majestic

I just wanted to remind everyone that paying in advance for the meet really helps me. Remember, I am not in this for the money. So far, everything for the meet has come out of my own pocket. The sooner you all pay for the meet the better of I will be. I am preparing to send another deposit to the hall for the meet so mark your calendar that you're coming and get those checks or Paypals to me ASAP ok?? 

Just for reference, here is the info for registering.

Thanks again!!

Fred

=================================

We've rented a large convention room and taken over the Crowne Plaza Hotel in Allentown, PA for The Disney Fans Meet! The party takes place from 12:00pm to 5:00pm on July 9th, 2005. There will be both informal and formal events for everyone including time to relax, enjoy quality food, chat, pin trade, share Disney World photos and stories, Guest Speaker Presentations, and much more!

DATE:
July 9th 2005

TIME:
12:00pm to 5:00pm

LOCATION:
The Crowne Plaza Hotel and Banquet Hall in Allentown, PA.

VERY SPECIAL GUESTS!

Deb Wills - Author and Webmaster - http://www.allearsnet.com Bitten by the Disney bug at an early age, Deb Wills has combined her skills in computer technology with her love of the Walt Disney World theme parks to create Deb's Unofficial Walt Disney World Information Guide. In the last nine years, she has developed the site into one of the most up-to-date, independent resources about Walt Disney World on the Internet, with more than 4,000 pages of information, 4,000 photos, menus from every WDW restaurant and more than 4.5 million "page views" and over 500,000 unique visitors per month. Deb also publishes ALL EARS®, a free weekly electronic newsletter that has nearly 54,000 subscribers from around the world.

Lou Mongello - Author of the Walt Disney World Trivia Book Louis Mongello has been fascinated by Walt Disney World throughout his more than 40 visits, and in the process learned everything he could about the history, secrets and inner workings of the resort. Lou will host a Disney Trivia game using questions and answers from the thousands of questions he has assembled. This was a great success at the New Jersey Disney Fans Meet in May of 2004 and I am looking forward to an even bigger and better trivia game for 2005!

John Rick - Founder of the Central Jersey Disney Pin Traders John will speak to everyone about the art and obsession of Disney pin trading. I hope to have a table/area setup specifically for those that want to show off the best of thier collection and maybe even trade a few! That means, BRING YOUR PINS PEOPLE! I expect to see many people wearing lanyards!! DON'T LET ME DOWN!

Len Testa - Director of Data Collection and Field Research for The Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World Len is the Director of Data Collection and Field Research for the Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World, the best-selling independent guidebook on Walt Disney World. Len leads the Guide's data collection subteam on projects ranging from FASTPASS distribution times and Disney bus transportation efficiency, to hotel search engine analysis. Len also wrote the Unofficial Guide's touring plan software, an outgrowth of his Masters and Ph.D research into time-dependent scheduling problems. One of the best perks of Len's job is having to visit every attraction to ensure the Guide's description is still accurate. He will go over the kinds of data collection the Guide does. He'll cover everything the Guide does, from coming up with the idea, to researching the topic, to how it's presented in the book and online.


THE MENU: ADULTS
Tossed salad with house dressing.
London Broil or Roasted Chicken
Sides
Roasted Potatoes
House Vegetables
Rolls with Butter
Desert Table with assorted cakes.
Coffee,Tea, and unlimited Soda.

THE MENU: CHILDREN 12 AND UNDER
Refreshment table to include unlimited soda, chips, and pretzels.
Buffet table of Chicken Fingers, Hot Dogs, Hamburgers, and Cheeseburgers, and French Fries.
Desert will include Jello and Pudding.

PAYMENT:
Payment can be made via Paypal or Money Order. No checks. No cash. All payments must be received "no later" than June 1st 2005. We "may" be able to slip a few people in past that date but it "may" be difficult and the rate "may" also be different. For parties of four or more adults or 2 parents and at least 2 children, a payment plan to split costs can be made on a per person basis.

Please email support@dismeets.com for more info.

Take note that for each person in your party, I will need a full name and the meal choice specified as "Roasted Chicken" or "London Broil" for adults and "Child Buffet" for kids 12 and under. This is a MUST. Also, for children attending, please specify how old they are and male or female. Children under 3 are free and should NOT be included as part of your official count.

You will be emailed a voucher for your selected meal choice that MUST be presented at the event. No exceptions!

Here are the rates for the July 2005 Disney Fans Gathering. Payments via PayPal will incur a service fee. If you are not already aware, paypal takes your payment and subtracts a portion for service fees. Of course, I cannot (nor should I) pay the difference myself so I pass those charges on to you. Paypal is a popularly requested payment option which is why I make it available as a convenience to the guests.

**Note: If you wish to have a regular sit down lunch for a child, please pay for them as an adult.

Adults via Money order: $44.00 per person.
Adults via PayPal: $46.00 per person.

Children 12 and under via Money Order: $16.00 per child.
Children 12 and under via Paypal: $17.00 per child.

Children under 3 will be admitted free of charge.

Please mail money orders to:

Fred Block
Re: 2005 Disney Fans Meet!
PO Box 253
Sayreville, NJ 08872

Please send PayPal payments to sales@majesticnetworks.net.

Please be sure to register below if you plan to attend! THIS IS IMPORTANT!
After mailing payment, please continue to the registration page.

REGISTRATION:
I created a nice simple form for all of you to fill out. It will ask you a few questions.
Your information will be safe with me. I assure you that it will not be shared with anyone unless it is meet/hotel related.

http://www.dismeets.com/disneymeet/register2005.html

REFUND POLICY:
Please be aware that there are no refunds. I still pay for headcount whether you attend or not. If for some reason you can't attend, you may apply/sell/donate your admission fee to someone else but I can't give your money back. If you register for the meet you will be listed towards the event minimum head count which I am responsible for.

FOR THOSE WANTING A ROOM:
Check-in time for all rooms is 4:00 p.m. and check-out time is 12:00 noon.
Guests must call the hotel for reservations (610) 433-2221 and must mention the DISNEY FANS GATHERING to get the group rate of $89 plus tax per night.

Every attempt will be made to accommodate special requests for room types, smoking preferences and location, however, due to the arrival and departure patterns not all requests may be able to be fulfilled.

Handicap accessible rooms are available on a first come, first serve basis.

Reservations must be received by 05/08/2005. After this date reservations will be accepted on a space and rate available basis only. After 05/08/2005 all reservations must be made thru the Group Sales Office, during normal business hours and availability and rate are not guaranteed.

TERMS OF PAYMENT FOR ROOMS: A credit card must be used to guarantee each room for arrival. Guests are responsible for all charges

HISTORY:
If you don't already know, I already planned and hosted a meet like this in New Jersey. Approximately 40 people came and we all had a great time.


----------



## Lori-n-NY

WOO HOO...I just made the payment and I feel like its going to be a ton of fun. 
Anyone up for a day at Dorney Park the next day? I'm driving down from Syracuse NY and will be staying the night and going to Dorney Park on Sunday until about 4 or 5 pm. Than a 4-4 1/2 hour ride home.   I know StaceyA from CT is thinking about it...anyone else?

Hope to meet many of you there.
Lori

PS...I'm a huge pin collector so bring some of your traders...


----------



## StaceyA

Lori-n-NY said:
			
		

> WOO HOO...I just made the payment and I feel like its going to be a ton of fun.
> Anyone up for a day at Dorney Park the next day? I'm driving down from Syracuse NY and will be staying the night and going to Dorney Park on Sunday until about 4 or 5 pm. Than a 4-4 1/2 hour ride home.   I know StaceyA from CT is thinking about it...anyone else?
> 
> Hope to meet many of you there.
> Lori
> 
> PS...I'm a huge pin collector so bring some of your traders...



Yup!  Im in


----------



## Jeanny

Lori-n-NY said:
			
		

> WOO HOO...I just made the payment and I feel like its going to be a ton of fun.
> Anyone up for a day at Dorney Park the next day? I'm driving down from Syracuse NY and will be staying the night and going to Dorney Park on Sunday until about 4 or 5 pm. Than a 4-4 1/2 hour ride home.   I know StaceyA from CT is thinking about it...anyone else?



I've never been to Dorney Park.... but if they have roller coasters, I'll be there!!!


----------



## Bmwdsny

Jeanny said:
			
		

> I've never been to Dorney Park.... but if they have roller coasters, I'll be there!!!




Sure does!!! 7 of them!!

take a look here...Dorney Park


----------



## Jeanny

Bmwdsny said:
			
		

> Sure does!!! 7 of them!!
> 
> take a look here...Dorney Park


_oh, yeah_, I'm definitely there!!! Who wants to go in front with me????


----------



## Bmwdsny

Jeanny said:
			
		

> _oh, yeah_, I'm definitely there!!! Who wants to go in front with me????



I will!!!  

Are you guys really looking to go DP the next day?? i lived only 20 mins from there. ( but i have yet to visit there!!  ) Perhaps we should look into a group rate!! I will be happy to volunteer for that...My Dh gets info on group rate for the park at his work. Should i look into it??


----------



## Lori-n-NY

YES YES  group rate would be awesome.

I love roller coasters too....They have that new one opening in May. The Hydra...how cool. I rode Kracken at Seaworld last Sept and what a ride.
I'm going to start a new thread to see how many people are interested. 
Checkin on that one too...

Lori


----------



## Bmwdsny

Lori-n-NY said:
			
		

> YES YES  group rate would be awesome.
> 
> 
> I'm going to start a new thread to see how many people are interested.
> Checkin on that one too...
> 
> Lori



sounds good let me know!!


----------



## invaderzim

Since we're not big on amusement park type rides (roller coasters and such), but love the fact that their mascots are the Peanuts characters, we were thinking of doing the twilight ticket that night after the meet.  Apparently good from 5 p.m. to closing, it's only $14.95 pp.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

hmm if everyone is doing the park the next day..i may have to stay !


----------



## Majestic

Hi everyone!

H*U*G*E mention for the meet in today's All Ears email newsletter!!! That means that around 58,000 people (number of people the newsletter goes out to) know about the meet right about now. Wooohoo! This is gonna rock!

I also want to take a moment to say a BIG THANK YOU to those of you that have recently sent in payments. I really do appreciate it. 

There's still some info I can't share with you BUT it's pretty big news. I'm talkin prizes baby....prizes....

I made a commitment to myself and everyone that if I was going to do this meet I was going to take it to the next level. I've given my all to make it one hell of a party. I feel confident that you will all see the results on July 9th. 

Let's make this the party that I and many of you can and have envisioned.

Fred


----------



## StaceyA

Fred,
I really can't wait, this will be awesome, Im so glad I stumbled across this thread last year!


----------



## invaderzim

Just want to mention again (just in case you have any doubts whatsoever) --you are doing AN AMAZING JOB!  Really.  This event is going to be one to remember and hopefully one for the record books!  BTW -- is a group picture being taken and will we have a chance to purchase a copy?

Thanks again.  I'm sending my payment next week.  

Cathy


----------



## Majestic

I am hoping to arrange for a group picture. Absolutely!     As for reprints, not sure. Wasn't really thinking of that. It's something I will put on my to-do list. Certainly makes sense. 



			
				invaderzim said:
			
		

> Just want to mention again (just in case you have any doubts whatsoever) --you are doing AN AMAZING JOB!  Really.  This event is going to be one to remember and hopefully one for the record books!  BTW -- is a group picture being taken and will we have a chance to purchase a copy?
> 
> Thanks again.  I'm sending my payment next week.
> 
> Cathy


----------



## StaceyA

Fred,
Just curious, what is the latest head count?  I noticed the one on the DISMeets site was last updated in Nov, so I thought maybe more had been added since.

Thanks again for all you are doing, it is fantastic!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

fred--i will be sending my payment in the next couple of weeks--still trying to find someone to come iwht me, but looks like ill come alone--im sure ill meet people there


----------



## invaderzim

Jen:

I sent you a PM.

Cathy


----------



## Majestic

We appear to be hovering around 180 or so so far but many of those have not paid yet. They signed up with the pre-registration form but haven't paid yet. I am assuming that many are waiting for the event to get closer before they pay.

Fred



			
				StaceyA said:
			
		

> Fred,
> Just curious, what is the latest head count?  I noticed the one on the DISMeets site was last updated in Nov, so I thought maybe more had been added since.
> 
> Thanks again for all you are doing, it is fantastic!


----------



## ncbyrne

DH and I plan to be there.  Since the payment is nonrefundable, we're waiting until closer to the deadline date.   We're in north Jersey, still deciding if we want to stay overnight and do Dorney Park the next day.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

got my money order today--it will be mailed tomorrow or monday--just me coming!


----------



## AKQJ10

We're in and all paid up, my friend!!! Can't wait for the Big Meet!!!!!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

money order was mailed yesterday!


----------



## MUFFYCAT

I sure widsh I could have gone!   It sounds great. We are leaving for Lake George that day for a week.  Not that I would have mind mmissing LG, but I don't think the family would!  
Maybe next time 
Have a good time everyone!


----------



## Barb

I've already sent in my money. I'm pretty sure I filled out one registration form. Is there one to fill out after my money is sent in?  
Thanks, Fred! This looks to be an awesome event!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

fred--did you get my money??


----------



## Majestic

I will try to get to the PO box this weekend to check for payments.

Hoping to see more coming in soon! (Hint hint to those that are waiting! Get in now while you can!!)

Fred


----------



## Blueeyes101817

sorry fred- didnt mean to be a pain LOL..i was just wondering bc i sent it awhile ago


----------



## StaceyA

I added a countdown today to my signature!  Getting closer!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Would it be to late to join in May ???  Have to check when is the convention for work in July.  I will only find out the dates in May, if we can still join two adults from Delaware County,Pa would like to tag along !


----------



## tiggerwannabe

ANTSS2001 said:
			
		

> Would it be to late to join in May ???  Have to check when is the convention for work in July.  I will only find out the dates in May, if we can still join two adults from Delaware County,Pa would like to tag along !


*~Yes, Please~*

When exactly is your absolute cutoff for the meet this summer?   

Blueeyes may have changed my mind (again) about going this year


----------



## Blueeyes101817

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> *~Yes, Please~*
> 
> When exactly is your absolute cutoff for the meet this summer?
> 
> Blueeyes may have changed my mind (again) about going this year




who me?!??!     i STILL think you should go!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Blueeyes101817 said:
			
		

> who me?!??!     i STILL think you should go!


  *Yes you!*  
And guess what, you win! I'll go!
-and yes, I'll drive-

*~I'll go get my money order today and mail it to Fred~*
[size=-2]  Now all's I have to do is go back thru and remind myself how much this thing and where to send it [/size]

*Fred: Please add me back on the list, One Adult...*
I believe I have to choose an entree too (?) , Roasted Chicken please...
if there is anything else you need from me just ask.

~TTFN~


----------



## tiggerwannabe

ANTSS2001 said:
			
		

> Would it be to late to join in May ???  Have to check when is the convention for work in July.  I will only find out the dates in May, if we can still join two adults from Delaware County,Pa would like to tag along !


*~Fred's Deadline to receive payment is June 1st~*
I found it on the first page 

Fred,

Payment just sent via Paypal. 

Thanks again,


 *Jen! I am in! *


----------



## Blueeyes101817

YES! i am so excited..now we can go together, right??


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Blueeyes101817 said:
			
		

> YES! i am so excited..now we can go together, right??


Yes ma'am...we'll work out the details via PM.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

sounds good to me!!!


----------



## StaceyA

just thought I would pop in to show my DISmeet countdown.... 3 months and counting


----------



## StaceyA

3 more months from tomorrow!
I got a flyer in the mail from Dorney Park....looks like it will be alot of fun!


----------



## Lori-n-NY

HI Stacey A...

I got a flyer from Dorney Park too. I requested it a while back and never gave it another thought about it not showing up....but now it has.

I'm ready for July...got my mapquest directions...233 miles 4 hours 3 minutes at 59 MPH...who dirves that slow? We should make it in about 3 hours 20 minutes.

Hotel reservation done, DISmeet money paid, not much else to do, this will be easy compared to the long trip to WDW we take. Only a change of clothes and soem cash for Dorney Park.

Give me a yell sometime.

See everyone is July...bring your pins to show or trade.


----------



## Charade

Wow Lori-n-NY, you're coming from far away!! I only live about 20 minutes from Dorney Park.


----------



## StaceyA

Lori-n-NY said:
			
		

> HI Stacey A...
> 
> I got a flyer from Dorney Park too. I requested it a while back and never gave it another thought about it not showing up....but now it has.
> 
> I'm ready for July...got my mapquest directions...233 miles 4 hours 3 minutes at 59 MPH...who dirves that slow? We should make it in about 3 hours 20 minutes.
> 
> Hotel reservation done, DISmeet money paid, not much else to do, this will be easy compared to the long trip to WDW we take. Only a change of clothes and soem cash for Dorney Park.
> 
> Give me a yell sometime.
> 
> See everyone is July...bring your pins to show or trade.



161 miles, 2 hours 42 mins for me!!


----------



## Charade

Is there a list of attendees (screen names)? I'm just curious who's going.


----------



## StaceyA

Charade said:
			
		

> Is there a list of attendees (screen names)? I'm just curious who's going.




I haven't seen one, sounds like a good idea....I only realize people are going from this thread or seeing the link in someones siggy.  
I can't wait to meet everyone!
I still have to book my room!  I better get on it!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

i cant wait to meet everyone!!


----------



## Lori-n-NY

I'm also curious as to where people are coming from. I'm going to start a new thread for that and hopefully people will check it and reply. At one point this weekend trip for me was going to be my DIsney fix fo rthe summer BUT I am going for 4 days in June becasue Southwest had such cheap airfare I could not pass it up. I will be in WDW for 10 days in May too. If anyone is looking for any pins let me know. I would be happy to pick them up for you.


Please check the new thread..."Roll Call for the Allentown DISmeet..."

Lori


----------



## StaceyA

Lori-n-NY said:
			
		

> I'm also curious as to where people are coming from. I'm going to start a new thread for that and hopefully people will check it and reply. At one point this weekend trip for me was going to be my DIsney fix fo rthe summer BUT I am going for 4 days in June becasue Southwest had such cheap airfare I could not pass it up. I will be in WDW for 10 days in May too. If anyone is looking for any pins let me know. I would be happy to pick them up for you.
> 
> 
> Please check the new thread..."Roll Call for the Allentown DISmeet..."
> 
> Lori




Lori,
Im going to add a link here to your new thread to make it easier to find:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=788630


----------



## Bmwdsny

I see that many of you are going to Dorney park Sunday. Are you guys getting a group rate or paying your own??


----------



## StaceyA

Bmwdsny said:
			
		

> I see that many of you are going to Dorney park Sunday. Are you guys getting a group rate or paying your own??



Hi there,
At one point I had mentioned that I would look into a group rate if I knew how many people were going but I hadn't gotten any feedback on that....also I have to double check but I think that I would need an exact headcount on those going and payment up front...I will look into it again on the site and get back here with what I find out....


----------



## StaceyA

I just checked the site and it appears that to get a group rate you have to have at least 20 in your group and the tickets have to be pre-paid.
I have signed up to get more info so someone should call me, or I should get something in the mail.
Once I find out the details I will post them here.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*I was over on the who's going thread...*  

And it seems there's are a few people going to Dorney that Saturday night. 
~The evening pass is only $14~

This is an FYI for anyone else who might be interested. 

*Majestic*
_Another heads up_~I'm adding my 16yo DD and paying for her via paypal. 

My issue, she's not a real meat eater-she's more of a nugget and mac n cheese kind of girl. 
*May I pay for her at the regular price and have her signed up for the kids buffet?*​


----------



## StaceyA

StaceyA said:
			
		

> I just checked the site and it appears that to get a group rate you have to have at least 20 in your group and the tickets have to be pre-paid.
> I have signed up to get more info so someone should call me, or I should get something in the mail.
> Once I find out the details I will post them here.




I have all the details, if anyone is interested please PM or Email me....I don't want to post a long winded thread here....
Just drop me a quick note and I will respond with all the details!

I would love to see a huge group of us at Dorney the next day!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

StaceyA said:
			
		

> I have all the details, if anyone is interested please PM or Email me....I don't want to post a long winded thread here....
> Just drop me a quick note and I will respond with all the details!
> 
> I would love to see a huge group of us at Dorney the next day!


*Hi StaceyA! *

*Are you able to get a good size group to go with you on Sunday to Dorney?*
[size=-2]  _making an excuse to bump_ [/size]


----------



## StaceyA

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> *Hi StaceyA! *
> 
> *Are you able to get a good size group to go with you on Sunday to Dorney?*
> [size=-2]  _making an excuse to bump_ [/size]



I have no definites and a few people wanting information so far. 

Where is everyone that had said they wanted to go that day??


----------



## tiggerwannabe

StaceyA said:
			
		

> I have no definites and a few people wanting information so far.
> 
> Where is everyone that had said they wanted to go that day??


  _I noticed the replies were kinda low. _

*Anybody????*


----------



## Lori-n-NY

If people are going to Dorney Park on Sat and spending the night because you live far away what are you going to do Sunday? 
Dorney Park is cheaper Sat after 5. It is $16.95 and the park is open until 11. Thats 6 hours It is $20 cheaper for the same amount of time that I would get on Sunday. On Sunday it opens at 10 and I would need to leave by 4 or so to get home.

So I'm thinking Saturday might be a better chioce. If our gathering ends around 5 and the park is only a few minutes away then it makes sense. Not sure how many people are looking to do the water park stuff but in July it stays warm and light out late enough to get that in too.

FYI It is $8.00 to park.
Check out the park and see what you think, Sat for 6 hours or Sunday?
http://www.dorneypark.com/

I will need to do something Sunday before heading home..any suggestions?

Lori


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Hi Lori-in-NY! * 

I found a link thru the chamber of commerce, there are a ton of things to do on this list...

Dutch Wonderland
The Lehigh Valley Zoo
The Crayola Factory

check it out...
http://www.allentownpa.org/thingstodo.htm

*We're doing the ride side of Dorney on Sat night...*
I shant be driving home with a wet bum 

The last time I was there...umpteen years ago...dorney park and wildwater kingdom were two seperate admissions. I checked to see if you could just do one side on Sunday and that option is gone.


----------



## StaceyA

Lori-n-NY said:
			
		

> *So I'm thinking Saturday might be a better chioce.* If our gathering ends around 5 and the park is only a few minutes away then it makes sense. Not sure how many people are looking to do the water park stuff but in July it stays warm and light out late enough to get that in too.
> 
> 
> Lori



Now you are bumming me out!

I think im going to be all alone on Sunday!
I need a fellow coaster rider!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

StaceyA said:
			
		

> Now you are bumming me out!
> 
> I think im going to be all alone on Sunday!
> I need a fellow coaster rider!


*Come with us Saturday Night!*

Ride the coasters with us on saturday and go back sunday and do it all over again 

Maybe????????


----------



## StaceyA

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> *Come with us Saturday Night!*
> 
> Ride the coasters with us on saturday and go back sunday and do it all over again
> 
> Maybe????????


You are nuts, Im going to be getting drunk at the bars Saturday night...LOL     

Now....who's with me????


----------



## Charade

Lori-n-NY said:
			
		

> If our gathering ends around 5 and the park is only a few minutes away then it makes sense.



Dorney Park is about 10-15 minutes tops from the hotel.

I know the area very well so I can help people with directions if needed.

I'd probably be interested Dorney Sat night than on Sunday.


----------



## Majestic

Not "DEFINATE" but I "MAY" be on to a $26 a head rate for Sunday. Will let everyone know if it comes through for sure. That's a GREAT price! I think it's like $37 a head for the normal rate?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

DH and I are considering joining you guys for the meet. I can't decide if I want to bring the boys though. We would probably drive in from eastern CT on Friday night. However July 9 is our 90 day mark for PS for our October trip to the World. Decisions, decisions! What kind of stuff do you all do at a meet? What time does it start? Can you tell I'm new to this?  I know the cut off is coming up quickly and any help would be wonderful. I don't think we will survive not doing anything Disney for the next 6 months.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

BernardandMissBianca said:
			
		

> DH and I are considering joining you guys for the meet. I can't decide if I want to bring the boys though. We would probably drive in from eastern CT on Friday night. However July 9 is our 90 day mark for PS for our October trip to the World. Decisions, decisions! What kind of stuff do you all do at a meet? What time does it start? Can you tell I'm new to this?  I know the cut off is coming up quickly and any help would be wonderful. I don't think we will survive not doing anything Disney for the next 6 months.


*Majestic is a fabulous planner...*

There will be guest speakers, games, trivia, pin trading, food, more games, and lots o prizes if it's anything like last years' meet 

The meet is from Noon to 5

I'm sure you could make your PS ressies and the meet in the same day 

[size=-2]Details are on the link below...[/size]
http://www.dismeets.com/


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Thanks, I'm going to make DH read this when he comes home. He's not giving me a direct answer. I'll let Majestic know for sure in a day or two. 

P.S. Where in Jersey? I'm originally form Cape May.


----------



## AKQJ10

Buffy,

Oh, you HAVE to come!!! They are SO much fun!

I went to my first "Meet" last year that Fred got together (and was quite apprehensive to be honest), but we had a GREAT time!! We played games, met other wonderful Disney fans, had great food, exchanged info, had speakers, etc. 

It was a fun time, and now I can't wait for the meet in July! It's worth making the trip, as this one seesm to be even bigger and better than the last! We're staying over and making a weekend out of it, as I'm sure it's gong to be a wonderful time!!

Come one, come all!!!


----------



## AKQJ10

Oh yeah... I also have some great trivia contests planned 9wit hprizes, of course) for both adults and kids!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

AKQJ10 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah... I also have some great trivia contests planned 9wit hprizes, of course) for both adults and kids!!



I guess I need to start brushing up on my WDW knowledge. We've only been twice so I might not be that good but DH is a trivia master. I'm still not sure about the kids though, it might be nice to get away and have some adult interaction for a change.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Buffy*I'm in Burlington County, Central Jersey. Cape May is about 2 1/2 hours from me.

The Meet will be worth the trip, hope to see you there.

* Lou! *

I gotta get in on the games so I can win my 2nd year WDWTrivia pin!

~TTFN~


----------



## tiggerwannabe

BernardandMissBianca said:
			
		

> I guess I need to start brushing up on my WDW knowledge. We've only been twice so I might not be that good but DH is a trivia master. I'm still not sure about the kids though, it might be nice to get away and have some adult interaction for a change.


*It'll be a good day...*

...with or without kids 

Let your husband know we'll be testing his knowledge...

...and that he could win prizes for it 

I won Lou's WDW Trivia book and pin last year. He also had tshirts...

...got anything new this year Lou?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> *It'll be a good day...*
> 
> ...with or without kids
> 
> Let your husband know we'll be testing his knowledge...
> 
> ...and that he could win prizes for it
> 
> I won Lou's WDW Trivia book and pin last year. He also had tshirts...
> 
> ...got anything new this year Lou?



So now he doesn't want to be known as a trivia master     I'm going to hound him into reading the trivia threads. I'm leaning toward not bringing the kids, now I need to see if my Mom will watch them. DH still won't give me a straight answer about going. Can you guys talk to him?


----------



## tiggerwannabe

> DH still won't give me a straight answer about going. Can you guys talk to him?


You could do what I do, If I waited for DH to answer me, most times I wouldn't go anywhere... can you make the arrangements and let him know what day you and he leave?  

 just a thought-  

or

You could tell him he 
[size=+4]*COULD WIN LOTS OF FREE STUFF!!!*[/SIZE]

I hear there's a trip give away this year. Last year Majestic gave away exclusive pins, music boxes, t shirts, shoulder bags, ice trays and picture frames...tell DH to get off his duff and order your two tickets to a very fun weekend!!!  

*Buffy, Did you two want to go to Dorney?*

We have two field trips going,

A few of us are going on Saturday night, the park is open til 11pm and it's about $15-$17 to get in.($$ Depending on who you ask I think the cost'll be closer to $17 ) And one on Sunday, Majestic and Stacey are working on getting a group rate.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Okay so I almost have him convinced. I'm trying to talk to him right now but I've lost control. He's horsing around with the boys.   I'm just going to fill out the forms and make him do the travel stuff.

Hey Ray aka Bernard we are going!!!!!

As for Dorney pencil Ray and me in for both days but we might need to bail early to drive home on Sunday.

Just got off the phone with Mummy and she's gonna take the kids.  Adult conversation here we come!

Do I PM Majestic with my info?


----------



## AKQJ10

Aw come on... you GOTTA go!!! 

And yes, I have some new stuff to give away:

Some limited edition 2005 DWT pins
Brand spankin' new lanyards (arriving tomorrow) with badge holders
Walt Disney World Trivia Books
and more!!!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

BernardandMissBianca said:
			
		

> Okay so I almost have him convinced. I'm trying to talk to him right now but I've lost control. He's horsing around with the boys.   I'm just going to fill out the forms and make him do the travel stuff.
> 
> Hey Ray aka Bernard we are going!!!!!
> 
> As for Dorney pencil Ray and me in for both days but we might need to bail early to drive home on Sunday.
> 
> Just got off the phone with Mummy and she's gonna take the kids.  Adult conversation here we come!
> 
> Do I PM Majestic with my info?



 *Yay!!! *  

Here is Majstic's registration page link...

http://www.dismeets.com/disneymeet/register2005.html

I would also PM him (he's a busy boy) and let him know that you two signed up.

if you have any more questions, just holler- 

* Hiya Lou!*
Pins and Lanyards and Books! Oh My!!!

Tshirts and coffee mugs too?!?!?


----------



## Blueeyes101817

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> We have two field trips going,
> 
> A few of us are going on Saturday night, the park is open til 11pm and it's about $15-$17 to get in.($$ Depending on who you ask I think the cost'll be closer to $17 ) And one on Sunday, Majestic and Stacey are working on getting a group rate.



im so excited about going to dorney!!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Blueeyes101817 said:
			
		

> im so excited about going to dorney!!!


Have you ever been?

I've only been once, many many years ago. 
They have a great wooden coaster!
I'll ride most anything...except "spinney" rides.
My tummy doesn't like spinney rides


----------



## Blueeyes101817

nope,,,ive never been there!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*What amusement parks have you gone to?*

Britt gets a season pass to great adventure every year. We've gone to Sesame Place, Hershey Park, Dorney Park/Wildwater Kingdom, The Amusement Pier at Wildwood, Busch Gardens/Water Country, and Disney, Sea World and Universal of course. 

On my list of must sees are Cedar Point in Ohio and Adventure Park in North Jersey.

c.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

id love to go to cedar point--ive been to 6 flags, busch garden, disney of course, universal


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*What rides do you like?*


----------



## nativetxn

I had to shorten the subject line a little to fit in the date.  Hope you don't mind 

Katholyn


----------



## AKQJ10

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> *What amusement parks have you gone to?*
> c.



I personally like some little, out of the way place for locals in Florida called "Walt Disney World". It's a little small, but they have a few nice rides, a couple of food carts, and a hotel or two. I hope it survives. 



Hey, fellow Jersian, remember Jungle Habitat?


----------



## Blueeyes101817

colleen--i love ALL Rides...i love fast and spinny and everything


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Blueeyes101817 said:
			
		

> colleen--i love ALL Rides...i love fast and spinny and everything


    

You and Brittany can do the spinneys, she loves that stuff!   I'll ride just about anything else 



			
				AKQJ10 said:
			
		

> I personally like some little, out of the way place for locals in Florida called "Walt Disney World". It's a little small, but they have a few nice rides, a couple of food carts, and a hotel or two. I hope it survives.
> 
> 
> Hey, fellow Jersian, remember Jungle Habitat?


  You are funny...  

I looooove WDW! No matter how often I go, there's always something new for me to do.   

You'll have to refresh my memory? Where, exactly, is this Jungle Habitat?
The Cape May Zoo near Wildwood has one...  I think they call it their Savannah.


----------



## meeshi

AKQJ10 said:
			
		

> Hey, fellow Jersian, remember Jungle Habitat?


I live in PA but grew up in NJ.  Was Jungle Habitat in West Milford?  I don't think it was very far from where I grew up (Ringwood) and remember going there as a kid.


----------



## ncbyrne

Just snail mailed the money order at the post office and emailed the registration!   DH and I are excited about the meet!   See you all on July 9th!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

meeshi said:
			
		

> I live in PA but grew up in NJ.  Was Jungle Habitat in West Milford?  I don't think it was very far from where I grew up (Ringwood) and remember going there as a kid.


*If this is it...*

I've never been there...

Is it still there?



> Just snail mailed the money order at the post office and emailed the registration! DH and I are excited about the meet! See you all on July 9th!


*Yay!!!  *

*Hey Majestic!!!*

What's the new head count? 

*Anybody else coming???*

The deadline is looming!! Only one more month to sign up for the meet!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

When is the latest I can send the money? DH's job transfer is back on the table so we might be moving to England  I don't want to pay for everything and not be able to attend. Man I hate it when life gets in the way of my DISing!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*I believe the payment has to be in Majestic's hands by June 1st *

That would be horrible if you miss this...maybe hubby knew about the poss transfer and that's why he hedged at first ?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> *I believe the payment has to be in Majestic's hands by June 1st *
> 
> That would be horrible if you miss this...maybe hubby knew about the poss transfer and that's why he hedged at first ?



No I don't think he knew. He just hedges because he's an in the now kind of guy and I plan like crazy. We have been going back and forth for months on the transfer but the last I heard it was a no, it all boils down to money.  However, we just got 5 huge contracts so the guys in London are going to use it as leverage. They really need the support and someone with a lot of experience. I love computers but sometimes I just want to  

I guess I'll try to wait it out as long as possible. Can I still come if I don't eat?  God can you tell I'm desperate for some fun.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

BernardandMissBianca said:
			
		

> No I don't think he knew. He just hedges because he's an in the now kind of guy and I plan like crazy. We have been going back and forth for months on the transfer but the last I heard it was a no, it all boils down to money.  However, we just got 5 huge contracts so the guys in London are going to use it as leverage. They really need the support and someone with a lot of experience. I love computers but sometimes I just want to
> 
> I guess I'll try to wait it out as long as possible. Can I still come if I don't eat?  God can you tell I'm desperate for some fun.


*I hope things work out for you...*

I was able to sneak in my niece at the last minute last year cause someone else had backed out and offered their spot to her.


----------



## Majestic

I can't believe we are about a month away from the cutoff date......time has flown. Look at the first post for the date that I started this thread. 

GET YOUR NEIGHBORS TO COME! CALL YOU RELATIVES! CALL THE ARMY!! Uhh....ok ok....

Spread the word people!

Fred


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Wow Fred!! Almost a year!*

Any idea what the current head count is?


----------



## TeresaNJ

Hello everyone  .  I am always a last minute procrastinator and haven't sent my money in yet, mainly because we are going to be getting home from WDW the Saturday before the meet, and I wanted to make sure we'd be able to make the meet on the 9th, which we are,  , and I wanted to see if my nephew and his friend would like to go to the meet with us.  They are just turning 15 and 16, and will be at Disney with us.  I'm waiting to hear if they definitely can go, so I will be paying via PayPal by the end of this week.  

My question is, is there a definite decision on Dorney Park, and which day is it?  This is a big factor in if the kids are going, cause they definitely want to go if Dorney Park is on the agenda.  We could always take them just ourselves, but it would be more fun I think if we go with the group.  I tried to find some updated info, but this thread is so long it's hard to sift through.

Thanks, Teresa


----------



## Majestic

Ok, let me answer a few questions at the same time. 

1) As of right now, the cutoff is June 1st. Get your payments in please! If you also haven't done so, book your room! You MUST book the room before June 1st to get the promo rate that I have arranged!!!

2) There is no "definate" for Dorney as of right now. All I know is that some people are going Saturday night after the meet and some are going Sunday. Some are actually doing both days too from what I have heard. 

3) The Crowne Plaza has tickets for hotel guests at a pretty good discount rate. $26.00 per adult ticket. The hotel has advised me that there are supposedly no blackout dates for these tickets and they are only available to guests that are staying at the hotel. Any other arrangements for discounts are a work in progress. StaceyA is trying to get a list together. Try to contact her.

4) The headcount is still not where I wanted it to be but as I suspected, there are lots of people waiting to decide. When I first asked people if they would want to go I collected a list of close to 180 people. I would estimate the paid headcount to be around 60 to 70 people right now. I am anticipating at least 30 to 50 more this month alone. Maybe more if the word gets around better. Invite friends, family, and neighbors. You never know who may be interested and the more that come the better!

If I missed anything, let me know. 

Have a good day everyone!!!

Fred


----------



## tiggerwannabe

TeresaNJ said:
			
		

> Hello everyone  .  I am always a last minute procrastinator and haven't sent my money in yet, mainly because we are going to be getting home from WDW the Saturday before the meet, and I wanted to make sure we'd be able to make the meet on the 9th, which we are,  , and I wanted to see if my nephew and his friend would like to go to the meet with us.  They are just turning 15 and 16, and will be at Disney with us.  I'm waiting to hear if they definitely can go, so I will be paying via PayPal by the end of this week.
> 
> My question is, is there a definite decision on Dorney Park, and which day is it?  This is a big factor in if the kids are going, cause they definitely want to go if Dorney Park is on the agenda.  We could always take them just ourselves, but it would be more fun I think if we go with the group.  I tried to find some updated info, but this thread is so long it's hard to sift through.
> 
> Thanks, Teresa


 *Hi Teresa!*

My group plus (I believe) two other family groups are going Saturday night. 
We plan on driving over after the meet. Dorney has a late day rate ~$17 and are open til 11.

StaceyA is working on taking a group on Sunday. As Fred mentioned, she is working on the details and ticket prices.


> 4) The headcount is still not where I wanted it to be but as I suspected, there are lots of people waiting to decide. When I first asked people if they would want to go I collected a list of close to 180 people. I would estimate the paid headcount to be around 60 to 70 people right now. I am anticipating at least 30 to 50 more this month alone. Maybe more if the word gets around better. Invite friends, family, and neighbors. You never know who may be interested and the more that come the better!


* Come on everybody, get your reservations in!!!!*


----------



## java

Dang I wish we could be there but we'll be in DISNEY    I hope this becomes a yearly thing but at a different time of year we are July Disney goers. Have fun I am sad because this is close to us.  Too bad we'll be in Disney(not really  )


----------



## tiggerwannabe

java said:
			
		

> Dang I wish we could be there *but we'll be in DISNEY*    I hope this becomes a yearly thing but at a different time of year we are July Disney goers. Have fun I am sad because this is close to us.  Too bad we'll be in Disney(not really  )


----------



## ncbyrne

Bumping up....anyone else going to join us in PA on July 9th?


----------



## AKQJ10

Come on, people!!! This is going to be great!! And please, spread the word on other sites and forums - this is for ALL Disney fans, not just from the DIS!!



See you there!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*I have another coming with my group...*

We are up to Four!!! 

It's me, blueeyes, my DD and now a coworker of mine. 
(Fred, she'll send you her registration herself...)


*3 Weeks to registration Deadline!!! Come on People!!! *

Who's With Us?!?!?!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

cool colleen!! im ready


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Blueeyes101817 said:
			
		

> cool colleen!! im ready


  *Me Too!!*

I printed a bunch of Dorney details off the internet yesterday. Maps of the park, maps to the park, prices...etc.

Did you know the waterpark side is open til 8pm on Saturday night? I'm bringing a swim suit and towel with me that day-just in case  If it's really hot that day, we may appreciate having brought them.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

ill bring one too,,never know 
i just got back tonight from disney--cant wait to get pics!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Yay!!*

You're back...Welcome home.

Photos _and_ trip report please...


----------



## Blueeyes101817

haha..i will write the trip report today since i dont have work..and ill be headed to target later tonight to pick up my pictures!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Yay!*

FYI: My coworker is definitely coming with us to the meet in July! She's coming to our "get to know you breakfast" as well.

I'll be headed out early today, got a Phillies game to go to tonight 

~TTFN~


----------



## Blueeyes101817

haha i almost was goign to go to the phillies game tonight!! sounds good, breakfast will be fun...do you want me to bring a few of the pictures?


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*It's a good day for Baseball *



> ...do you want me to bring a few of the pictures?



*Absolutely!*

We'd love to see them. We're still set for Saturday the 28th at the Vincenttown Diner?


----------



## Charade

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> She's coming to our *"get to know you breakfast"* as well.



Qué?


----------



## Blueeyes101817

im ready colleen---what time are we planning on?

Charade--Colleen and I are riding together to the meet, so we are getting together for breakfast to meet before the meet


----------



## Majestic

Heh....a meet to meet before the meet.  Now that's a good one.


----------



## StaceyA

Majestic said:
			
		

> Heh....a meet to meet before the meet.  Now that's a good one.



Hey Fred!
My mom has decided to come with me in July, I have signed her up for registration and I will paypal her payment before the 1st of June!

Thanks!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

meet before the meet--its a great concept i know


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Blueeyes101817 said:
			
		

> meet before the meet--its a great concept i know


         
 *Hi Everyone!* 

Yes, Jen and I are having a mini meet to meet before the meet  

~It'll make for a more comfortable ride come July~

I reminded my DH of the meet and now he wants to take a separate carload right to Dorney. Since we are going there after 5, we'll just meet up with them at the park. . .he only wants to do the park, he is truly an amusement park kinda guy.

Jen: 10am ok?


----------



## Blueeyes101817

10 is good for me....you just gotta remind me where this diner is...i keep thinking of the wrong one   do you want me to bring a few more pics than the ones you saw? lol


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Do you know the Esquire better?*

We can go there if you want...or Mastoris? The location is not set in stone...

in my best NY accent...let's tawlk!

-IM me if it's easier-


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Bumping this one too!!!!!!*

Tanya, John, Teresa, Rick, anybody?????????? One more week to register for the best meet in town 

~Here's a link for those who need it~

http://www.dismeets.com/


----------



## FletcherMem0rial

*Yay!!!!!!*

Hi All!  Justed want to check in and see how the headcount is coming along....

For those who have never been to a meet, it's going to be a really good time. 

At the beginning of last years' meet, we had a little "getting to know you" time before the meet started. By the time we left, you'd think we've known each other forever...

~So please, anyone who is nervous about meeting new people, DON'T be! DISers are friendly, welcoming, people~

Deadline's Looming! One more week to register people!!!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

cant wait! this is my first meet!


----------



## Majestic

Those who wish to pay by Money Order should get the payment in the mail today. Saturday is the last day I can check the PO Box before the deadline!!!

Just a heads up.

I just had a communication with the Crowne Plaza Hotel via email and they are expecting those that are going to get a room at the discounted rate to have the room booked with a credit card hold by no later than June 1st. There were MANY of you (initially over 40 rooms per my registration page) that had stated that you wanted a room!!! We aren't even CLOSE to that figure as of right now. If you want a room, now is the time to do it. 

After June 1st, you are looking at rates close to $150 to $180 a night. That's  a LOT of clams! I also signed a contract for a block of rooms. Let's not create an additional problem by not booking early.

Also, if you are planning to attend the meet and want to pay with a money order, it would be a REALLY GOOD idea that you send out your payments ASAP as I can only check my PO Box on Saturdays. 

We are in really high gear now. There is lots going on. 

Sorry for the delay with the vouchers. I am hoping to send them out sometime after the June 1st deadline.

Please let me know if there is anything else I can do. I look forward to meeting you all in July.


----------



## AKQJ10

Hey Fred and everyone!!!!

Just wanted to let you all know that I've been working hard on putting together somee great trivia contests for the adults AND kids! Whether you're a WDW veteran or just a fan, it should be fun for all!

Can't wait to meet you all at the... well.. the meet!!


----------



## Majestic

Wow not too many people going to Dorney on Sunday. No way me and my family will be able to do Saturday night as we have lots to do after the meet is over.

We are definately doing Dorney Sunday.

Fred


----------



## AKQJ10

Fred, we're not sure if we're going to Do Dorney on Sunday - depends on Deanna (who will be 8 1/2 mo pregnant) and how my 19 month old is doing.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Hi All! 

Hey Lou! DWTrivia has a nice number of people coming to the meet this year  Yay!

http://disneyworldtrivia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=734&goto=newpost

*Only six more weeks...you got your homework done yet?*

cj.


----------



## AKQJ10

Ummmm.... not yet... but I'll be ready. Promise.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

deleted


----------



## StaceyA

Majestic said:
			
		

> Wow not too many people going to Dorney on Sunday. No way me and my family will be able to do Saturday night as we have lots to do after the meet is over.
> 
> We are definately doing Dorney Sunday.
> 
> Fred



Fred,
My group has decided to do Dorney on Sunday, we are going to go out to dinner after the meet and have a few drinks....and then go to Dorney Sunday before driving home from there.


----------



## Majestic

Drinks Saturday night sound good to me. I'm sure I will need them. 

Lots of places around the hotel too.

(Does everyone know we will have a cash bar at this meet? It was an added expense but I thought everyone would want it.)

How many in your group for Sunday?


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Majestic said:
			
		

> Drinks Saturday night sound good to me. I'm sure I will need them.
> 
> Lots of places around the hotel too.
> 
> *(Does everyone know we will have a cash bar at this meet? It was an added expense but I thought everyone would want it.)*...


*We do now  *

That'll be good for this meet with so many staying and not driving home right away...


----------



## StaceyA

Majestic said:
			
		

> Drinks Saturday night sound good to me. I'm sure I will need them.
> 
> Lots of places around the hotel too.
> 
> (Does everyone know we will have a cash bar at this meet? It was an added expense but I thought everyone would want it.)
> 
> How many in your group for Sunday?



Just me (30) my mom (66) and my friend Bob (38)

Bob and I are coaster (and every other ride) nuts...mom just kinda goes along for the ride!

I know I appreciate the cash bar...LOL loosen us up to meeting new people!!

You WILL need drinks after!  Does the hotel have a bar as well?  we might end up there, unless we see someplace _interesting_ in the immediate area.


----------



## Charade

StaceyA said:
			
		

> Does the hotel have a bar as well?  we might end up there, unless we see someplace _interesting_ in the immediate area.




I've only been there once, but I believe they do. 

There is a Carrabba's right down the road from Dorney park. But it's probably very crowded on a Saturaday night.

There are some "interesting" places in the Allentown area but not near the hotel. At least not that I'm aware of. Once darkness sets on downtown Allentown, I'm long gone...................   (for a reason!).


----------



## Majestic

There is a nice bar at the hotel. Big too. Decent restaraunt too. 

Fred


----------



## StaceyA

Majestic said:
			
		

> There is a nice bar at the hotel. Big too. Decent restaraunt too.
> 
> Fred



That is probably where we will end up so that we can just go right up to the room after...


----------



## chaoscent

I knew there was a meet in PA but couldn't find it, I even posted the question on another board. LOL
I hope to be there as I live in Philly and the ride should be quick.  I have an email into my brother asking about my nephew's graduation party as I know he is scheduling it for July.  Once I get an answer I will register.
Question - What time and Where are people having breakfast?  I might drive up the night before and stay over?  I just came home from WDW and I am in the process of organizing all of my traders so I will be ready.  Yeah!!
If DB doesn't mess up my plans I can come early and help if it is still needed.  I am a shy one, so having a task to do will make me talk to people.  
If you are meeting somewhere the week before and need help getting things ready, please email me.  chaoscent@verizon.net
I have put on a few conferences and know that setting everything up, especially the registration table can be quite time consuming.  I volunteer to help with that if you don't already have someone?
Penny
aka Chaos Cent
ps thanks for organizing this.  I know how much work it is.


----------



## TeresaNJ

Whew, talk about last minute.    There are four of us coming, me, my DH, my nephew, Dom, who is 15 and a huge Disney fan, and Dom's friend, Nick, 16 yo, who I've transformed into a Disney fanatic.  We're leaving for WDW on Friday, June 24th, coming home Saturday, July 2nd, and the following weekend going to Allentown!!    Woo Hoo, what a great ending to our vacation.  Can't wait to see everyone, my DH, Harry, and I had a blast last year and I know this year's meet will be even better.


----------



## TeresaNJ

Just booked our room!!  Going to Dorney Park Saturday night too!!


----------



## ValerieK

Hi Everyone,

I just sent in my payment.    

DS12 and I will be attending.  Who else has kids about that age going?  

We will be heading up to DSIL's house in Lancaster in Friday and driving up to Allentown Saturday morning.  

Valerie


----------



## chaoscent

I talked to my nephews this morning.  I turned them into pin collectors during our trip last November.  As they will not get back to the park for a long while I thought this would be a nice treat for them.  How do I add people to my reservation.  I need to add my mom and 10 & 11 year old nephews.
Thanks, Penny
chaoscent@verizon.net


----------



## TeresaNJ

chaosent, I just included the extra people in the payment I sent Fred, and emailed him all the names.


----------



## chaoscent

Yeah, we are going!!!  Is there a place to sign up for the Saturday night Dorney Park Group??
Thanks, Penny
Chaos Cent


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Hi All!

Teresa: Glad to see you and Harry are coming! Have a great time in June, we'll be seeing you in July!

Welcome Penny! 

No need to register for Dorney Sat night...Our group is simply headed to dorney after the meet, getting our tix and going roller coaster riding.

Any more questions just give us a holler,
~TTFN~
Colleen


----------



## Blueeyes101817

ready to go roller coaster ridin here!!

hi colleen !


----------



## Towncrier

TeresaNJ said:
			
		

> We're leaving for WDW on Friday, June 24th



And of course we're leaving WDW on June 24th to head for home. Our paths won't cross at WDW this time, but I'll see you all in Allentown at the meet.


----------



## TeresaNJ

Hey Colleen,  , can't wait to see you again!  This is going to be so much fun.  

John, how  many times is it now that we've missed each other at Disney??  Quite a few if I remember correctly.  Can you please try to coordinate with me next time!   So glad we'll see you at the Allentown meet though.  


*"HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY EVERYONE"* ​


----------



## YrMajesty3

Hi Valerie,
 My DD will be there .She is 12 as well. She was hoping to run into other tweens. Her name is Elena and we'll be driving in from a town very close by. We plan on doing Dorney in the evening. How about you?
 Carla




			
				ValerieK said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just sent in my payment.
> 
> DS12 and I will be attending.  Who else has kids about that age going?
> 
> We will be heading up to DSIL's house in Lancaster in Friday and driving up to Allentown Saturday morning.
> 
> Valerie


----------



## YrMajesty3

Charade said:
			
		

> I've only been there once, but I believe they do.
> 
> There is a Carrabba's right down the road from Dorney park. But it's probably very crowded on a Saturaday night.
> 
> There are some "interesting" places in the Allentown area but not near the hotel. At least not that I'm aware of. Once darkness sets on downtown Allentown, I'm long gone...................   (for a reason!).




Pistachios is also right down the street (across from Carrabas). This place can also get crowded on a Sat.Nite. I have never been to The King George Inn , but it is also right there at a closeby intersection. It's a bit of an Allentown landmark with some historical importance. Looks more appropriate for a few drinks in a much less crowded atmosphere than what you'll find inthe other two places.


----------



## ValerieK

YrMajesty3 said:
			
		

> Hi Valerie,
> My DD will be there .She is 12 as well. She was hoping to run into other tweens. Her name is Elena and we'll be driving in from a town very close by. We plan on doing Dorney in the evening. How about you?
> Carla



Carla,

We weren't planning on Going to Dorney, but who knows what will happen when we get there.


----------



## FletcherMem0rial

Hi Everybody... 

Wow!!  People are coming out of the woodwork!!! Yay!

It's countdown time.....Fred! How _are_ those numbers coming along 

*I hope everyone is having a Happy Memorial Day! *

~TTFN~
Colleen.


----------



## FletcherMem0rial

*We have a new question posed here on the DIS...*

Click here and tell us what you're wearing to the meet...

Will you be wearing the green?


----------



## Charade

I might. Shouldn't be hard to find something since it's a popular color this year.


----------



## FletcherMem0rial

*Lime Green is in this year *

I have a DIS shirt that was made for me, I'll most likely wear that one....I have tons of Mickey shirts but only one lime green


----------



## kangaand2roos

I just heard about the meet and signed up just under the wire. I'll be there with my 5 month old and maybe my 2yo. look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Yay!!!* 

Welcome to the DIS kangaand2roos!


----------



## Tanya

OK.... Finally!... We are in and will be there!... Can't wait to see everyone old and new!... ha!

OK, Colleen.... I paid Fred today..... John was debating back and fourth...ugh!

See all of you soon!


----------



## Tanya

You are cruising for Christmas?... I just saw it on the bottom of your post.... You lucky girl... John wanted to do the cruise again... We went May of last year and we just got back from Hilton Head this past week.  

I have been very laxed but I think John wants to do WDW the first week of December since we missed the last two years!!!!!!


----------



## Bmwdsny

Tanya said:
			
		

> OK.... Finally!... We are in and will be there!... Can't wait to see everyone old and new!... ha!
> 
> OK, Colleen.... I paid Fred today..... John was debating back and fourth...ugh!
> 
> See all of you soon!



Hi tanya!!  

Remember me from Easton???

Looking forward to meet you!!

Melinda


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Tanya said:
			
		

> You are cruising for Christmas?... I just saw it on the bottom of your post.... You lucky girl... John wanted to do the cruise again... We went May of last year and we just got back from Hilton Head this past week.
> 
> I have been very laxed but I think John wants to do WDW the first week of December since we missed the last two years!!!!!!


*Yay!!!*     

Your John, I think, is as wishy washy as my John...

I am so very happy you guys decided to come to the meet!

*My Mom is taking me on the cruise...*

She took my sister and daughter (my niece that came to the meet last year) on the Disney 7 day Western last August...

While on board Mom booked the 7 day Eastern for my daughter and me. 

The cruise they were on became the first ever disney 10 day cruise because two hurricanes kept them from coming back into port.

Mom also decided to invite DDs best friend to cruise with us so DD won't have to "find a friend" to hang out with. 

Because of the hurricanes last year and the girls being seniors in high school we decided to go during their Christmas break...I am soooooo looking forward to it      


 Hi Melinda


----------



## Towncrier

Tanya said:
			
		

> OK.... Finally!... We are in and will be there!... Can't wait to see everyone old and new!... ha!
> 
> OK, Colleen.... I paid Fred today..... John was debating back and fourth...ugh!
> 
> See all of you soon!



Great news!!! It's been way too long since I've seen you and John. So long, in fact, that your family has an additional member since we last bumped into each other at WDW. See you in July.


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Hi Everyone!

FINALLY got my registration in as well!  My 11 year old son & I will be there.  Can't wait to meet everyone.      We're not staying over though since we live only 30 minutes away (saving every possible cent for our next Disney trip, LOL).

See you all in July!

Jessica


----------



## Tanya

Hey Melinda... Yes, I remember you... glad you are going... Who are you bringing with you?....

Colleen - that is a nice gift from mom!...Enjoy yourself....

Hey John -- yes, it has been a long time.  Looking forward to seeing you again.  yes, we have an addition -- Thomas... He will be 2 on June 30... Meghan turned 5 on March 22.  Wait until you see her!

I am getting all excited now!!!!.... yeah!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Tanya said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Colleen - that is a nice gift from mom!...Enjoy yourself....


*We will, thank you...Ayup...if Mama taught me anything, it's never to refuse a gift...*
I am looking forward to the cruise for a few reasons...

It's truly my once in a lifetime opportunity...
It's Disney, it's gotta be good...
I'm meeting a whole new group of DISers because of this cruise...



> Hey John -- yes, it has been a long time.  Looking forward to seeing you again.  yes, we have an addition -- Thomas... He will be 2 on June 30... Meghan turned 5 on March 22.  Wait until you see her!
> 
> I am getting all excited now!!!!.... yeah!



*Whew! *

I thought I missed something! I met Thomas and Meghan last year...I thought you were saying you had #3...

Did you see Lou and his wife are expecting soon? He said she'll be 8 1/2 months along at the July DISmeet. 

_*I can't wait either....   *_


----------



## Tanya

Hey Colleen...

Kids are great but I and John are low on the patience!.... I don't know about having a #3!  We met John (Towncrier) in Disney and had a great time... Meghan was 2 1/2, I think.... we were supposed to go when Thomas was a little baby but we didn't make it.... Might go this year...

But... on another note... can't wait to see all of you!...


----------



## tiggerwannabe

My John and I thought about a third...then I babysat my sister's infant while my two were about the ages yours are...that day I _KNEW_ we wouldn't be having a third. 

It takes so much out of a person to keep up with the kids...

I now say:_ I only want as many kids as I have hands to hold them _


DH still jokes that he wants a third, I tell him when he can give birth to it, we'll have that third baby 

cj.


----------



## Merlesgirl

I'm new here but not new to WDW with too many trips to count and just wanted to say HI! 

I also need a weekend away and registered and sent my money order in last week for the Allentown weekend meet. So I hope to meet some new nuts like me and have a great time.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Yay!  *

Welcome to the DIS!!!


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Merlesgirl said:
			
		

> I'm new here but not new to WDW with too many trips to count and just wanted to say HI!
> 
> I also need a weekend away and registered and sent my money order in last week for the Allentown weekend meet. So I hope to meet some new nuts like me and have a great time.



Welcome to the DIS!  You're going to love it here.

Jessica


----------



## Majestic

If you've been on the fence as to whether or not you want a room at the hotel for the night of the meet, perhaps I can help make that decision a little easier for you.

Tina at the Crowne Plaza has generously donated a FREE NIGHT STAY to ONE LUCKY GUEST that is staying at the hotel the night of the meet!!! This is great news!

So, get on the phone and reserve your room today! 

FOR THOSE WANTING A ROOM:
Check-in time for all rooms is 4:00 p.m. and check-out time is 12:00 noon.
Guests must call the hotel for reservations (610) 433-2221 and must mention the DISNEY FANS GATHERING to get the group rate of $89 plus tax per night.

Every attempt will be made to accommodate special requests for room types, smoking preferences and location, however, due to the arrival and departure patterns not all requests may be able to be fulfilled.

Handicap accessible rooms are available on a first come, first serve basis.

Reservations must be received by 06/05/2005. After this date reservations will be accepted on a space and rate available basis only. After 06/05/2005 all reservations must be made thru the Group Sales Office, during normal business hours and availability and rate are not guaranteed.

TERMS OF PAYMENT FOR ROOMS: A credit card must be used to guarantee each room for arrival. Guests are responsible for all charges


----------



## Majestic

IMPORTANT!

For you to be elegible to win the free room, you MUST have booked under the group code rate and before the June 5th deadline for the discounted room rate. This promo is NOT applicable for those that may have booked on the Internet or tried to use a AAA rate or book after the June 5th deadline. 

Sorry I should have mentioned it before.

Fred


----------



## StaceyA

Majestic said:
			
		

> IMPORTANT!
> 
> For you to be elegible to win the free room, you MUST have booked under the group code rate and before the June 5th deadline for the discounted room rate. This promo is NOT applicable for those that may have booked on the Internet or tried to use a AAA rate or book after the June 5th deadline.
> 
> Sorry I should have mentioned it before.
> 
> Fred




Im out then!  I booked on the internet since they were offering the same price at the time as the group rate and free breakfast....guess I will miss out on the chance to win!


----------



## Majestic

Wow...I am kinda floored here. The whole time I was told by the hotel that we were getting a discounted room rate.

Did anyone else book online? Not trying to be difficult but if you did you are hurting my minimum booked room count which could cost me. (I based the minimum on the initial pre-registration which showed we would need between 30 and 45 rooms)

Please let me know if you did so I can let the hotel know and see if they can do anything?

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## StaceyA

Majestic said:
			
		

> Wow...I am kinda floored here. The whole time I was told by the hotel that we were getting a discounted room rate.
> 
> Did anyone else book online? Not trying to be difficult but if you did you are hurting my minimum booked room count which could cost me. (I based the minimum on the initial pre-registration which showed we would need between 30 and 45 rooms)
> 
> Please let me know if you did so I can let the hotel know and see if they can do anything?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Fred



Fred,
Im so sorry that we (my mom and I ) Helped to mess with your count.
I actually misspoke before, Im paying 104.00 for my room and it includes breakfast for myself and my guest, mom is paying the group rate for her room, which is what was quoted on the site.

Let me know if you would like me to switch to the group rate to help you out.

Thanks!


----------



## Majestic

Stacey, if you reservation numbers, can you email them to me please? I may just be able to have them added to the room count.


----------



## StaceyA

Majestic said:
			
		

> Stacey, if you reservation numbers, can you email them to me please? I may just be able to have them added to the room count.




Hi Fred,
I have both mine and mom's confirmation numbers and I will PM them to you.


----------



## Towncrier

StaceyA said:
			
		

> Im out then!  I booked on the internet since they were offering the same price at the time as the group rate and free breakfast....guess I will miss out on the chance to win!



I booked online some time ago for less than the $89 group rate. I wasn't trying to screw up the group rates, but I don't believe that I counted myself in your initial list of people that were going to book a room.


----------



## Majestic

Can I also have your reservation number please?

Thanks!

Fred



			
				Towncrier said:
			
		

> I booked online some time ago for less than the $89 group rate. I wasn't trying to screw up the group rates, but I don't believe that I counted myself in your initial list of people that were going to book a room.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Hey Fred, 
We booked over the phone on 5/31 using the Disney Fan Gatherings info you gave us. Do you need our confirmation number?


----------



## sjh801

Hi Fred!
I just finished both the hotel reservations by phone and sent the PayPal.  We are now officially in your number-myself (sjh801), my sister(cvemom) and my niece.

See everyone in July.


----------



## AKQJ10

Hiya Fred!!!

Sounds like the crowd is growing and growing... Do you know how many people you have coming so far?

Just about a month away!! Woo-Hoo!!!


----------



## FletcherMem0rial

Hi Fred! 

and everybody lurking 

I'm with Lou, what's our headcount look like? 

any idea when the vouchers will go out?

just curious...~Tigger~


----------



## TeresaNJ

Fred, I never told you what our menu selections were.  All four of us are going to have the roasted chicken.  I don't know if you have my address either, so I'm going to PM it to you.


----------



## FletcherMem0rial

Hi Teresa!

It's me, tigger, in disguise


----------



## Tanya

Does Fred need our home address or are the vouchers being emailed...?
I don't think I gave him my address!


----------



## FletcherMem0rial

*I thought he said he was mailing them...*

Oh Freeeeed..where are youuuuuu?

 Hi Tanya, everybody must be in bed


----------



## Mickey's Sister

I'm not in bed yet - but soon!  Oops!  I don't think I gave him my address either.  I just assumed it would be included with PayPal.  I guess I shouldn't always think in eBay mode.   I guess we'll have to wait & see what he says...

Goodnight All!

Jessica


----------



## Tanya

Yes, everyone is in bed and I think I am heading there right now... my eyes just don't want to stay open.... John is definitely in bed - he worked hard to day in the yard and he is working tomorrow from 9:30-9:00!

I guess we have to wait and see what Fred says... I know you had answered me with a PM but for some reason I thought email....

Have a great nite!!!!!


----------



## Tanya

Hey Jessica, 

I see you are headed off to the Wildnerness Lodge for Nov/Dec.... John (Hubby) wants to go the first week of December but I haven't even called yet... I don't know if we can really afford it...We have never stayed at Wilderness Lodge... I might want to try it...


----------



## Majestic

My wife and I have been working hard on finalizing the head count and also getting ready to create the vouchers. I am BURNT! Lots of details to work out.

The vouchers will be sent as a "PDF" via "EMAIL" to whatever address you registered with.

Each voucher will be numbered for autheticity and to prevent copies from being made. I will ask that when you get your voucher, you refrain from printing it right away to prevent copies from getting out. Your voucher is worth the amount you paid to attend the meet. Once the voucher is used at meet checkin, it's no longer valid for new entry. (You "may" need it to come and go from the meet too! Oh yeah, I need a few volunteers that may want to help with the checkin process??? Send email to fred@dismeets.com if interested.) 

I will also ask that you NOT email your voucher to anyone!! Not for ANY reason. Remember, your voucher is YOURS. 

Got some cool things that I am working on last minute. Hopefully they will work out.

I "can" take a few more people if they are interested but I would prefer PayPal for these late registrations.

The headcount...as of right now we are at close to 80. There are a still a large handfull of payments that have not been processed.

Hopefully by next week, I plan to put up a webpage with some basic info. This will be where you confirm that what I have on record is correct. If for some reason you see an error, we will discuss via email. I want everything 100% before the vouchers go out.

More info soon!!! Sorry I have been so MIA but I am sure you all understand. 

About a month to go!!!!

Fred



			
				Tanya said:
			
		

> Does Fred need our home address or are the vouchers being emailed...?
> I don't think I gave him my address!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Thanks again Fred!*

email sent...Colleen.


----------



## Majestic

Pssst!!!

Just for some info, we just passed 110 people.  (Including children)

More still being added daily. 

Thought you would all be interested.

Fred


----------



## Charade

Majestic said:
			
		

> Pssst!!!
> 
> Just for some info, we just passed 110 people.  (Including children)
> 
> More still being added daily.
> 
> Thought you would all be interested.
> 
> Fred




That's great news Fred!!  

I'll make sure I bring my super extra wide angle lens so we can get everyone into the group photo!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

fred, i am not sure what email i gave to you when i registered,,i just changed it, should i PM you?


----------



## Majestic

Sure. 



			
				Blueeyes101817 said:
			
		

> fred, i am not sure what email i gave to you when i registered,,i just changed it, should i PM you?


----------



## ValerieK

Fred, thanks for all the hard work you are putting in to this meet!     


I am looking forward to attending.    




			
				Majestic said:
			
		

> My wife and I have been working hard on finalizing the head count and also getting ready to create the vouchers. I am BURNT! Lots of details to work out.
> 
> The vouchers will be sent as a "PDF" via "EMAIL" to whatever address you registered with.
> 
> Each voucher will be numbered for autheticity and to prevent copies from being made. I will ask that when you get your voucher, you refrain from printing it right away to prevent copies from getting out. Your voucher is worth the amount you paid to attend the meet. Once the voucher is used at meet checkin, it's no longer valid for new entry. (You "may" need it to come and go from the meet too! Oh yeah, I need a few volunteers that may want to help with the checkin process??? Send email to fred@dismeets.com if interested.)
> 
> I will also ask that you NOT email your voucher to anyone!! Not for ANY reason. Remember, your voucher is YOURS.
> 
> Got some cool things that I am working on last minute. Hopefully they will work out.
> 
> I "can" take a few more people if they are interested but I would prefer PayPal for these late registrations.
> 
> The headcount...as of right now we are at close to 80. There are a still a large handfull of payments that have not been processed.
> 
> Hopefully by next week, I plan to put up a webpage with some basic info. This will be where you confirm that what I have on record is correct. If for some reason you see an error, we will discuss via email. I want everything 100% before the vouchers go out.
> 
> More info soon!!! Sorry I have been so MIA but I am sure you all understand.
> 
> About a month to go!!!!
> 
> Fred


----------



## sjh801

Well!  I think that we are all set now.  My sister, niece and I are looking forward to our first DIS Meet!  We will probably try to do Dorney Saturday evening.


----------



## StaceyA

We are definitely doing Dorney on Sunday....My mom, my friend Bob and I...
Who is with us??


----------



## Majestic

We are doing Sunday at Dorney as well. Even staying at the Crowne Plaza that night too and coming home Monday.


----------



## StaceyA

Majestic said:
			
		

> We are doing Sunday at Dorney as well. Even staying at the Crowne Plaza that night too and coming home Monday.



Hi Fred!

Are you rollercoaster nuts?    

I was watching a show on the Travel Channel about Rollercoasters and they showed some at Dorney, guess they have some good ones!!


----------



## Majestic

Used to be! Not sure my body can handle it much anymore. Mission Space nearly put me out for 4 hours!!  I may have to skip the serious thrill rides. You can be sure I will be on at least ONE coaster though.  

Fred


----------



## Mandabella

DH and I registered about 2 weeks ago. We're not staying overnight since the drive isn't that far. And we are still undecided about doing Dorney Park on Sunday. I grew up going to the PA/NJ/MD/DE parks so there isn't soo much new to me.


I seem to recall the Steel Force ride being our favorite coaster at Dorney, we got some good air time on that one.


----------



## FletcherMem0rial

Bumpity Bumpity

I haven't done Dorney since it and Wildwater were two seperate parks 
(We're going Sat night.)

I can't wait to see it again...

Only one more month!!!


----------



## Beth E. (NJ)

Wish I could be there for this meet, but alas it isn't to be this time around. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful time at the meet and I can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Majestic

Did everyone get my mailing list message and check the www.dismeets.com/confirm.html webpage?

Remember, you don't have to email me unless you see a problem. 

I get too much email already. (I would guess about 50 to 100 a day...)

Fred


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Yay!

My group is in! We're almost there....

~Thanks Fred and Mrs Fred~


----------



## Majestic

THIS IS A REPOST BUT THE CONFIRMATION PAGE HAS BEEN UPDATED!! PLEASE REVIEW AND EMAIL ONLY IF YOU ARE MISSING OR IF THERE IS A PROBLEM!! Thanks!

1) Confirm you are on the list for the correct number of people. (Adults and Children) For this list, you will not see any children 3 and under so don't panic.

2) Confirm that we have you down for the correct number of meals and that the meal choices are correct. I want to avoid last minute problems because of incorrect selections.

If for some reason you are not listed, the correct number of people is not listed, or the meal choices are incorrect, DON'T PANIC!!! - BUT - PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP!!! This is the last step in the meet planning before the vouchers go out.

http://www.dismeets.com/confirm.html

We are less than a month and counting. I am looking forward to meeting you all on July 9th. As always, let me know if you have any questions.

Fred


----------



## Majestic

I've been working on the vouchers and while doing so I came up with some cool stats. One of which is a list of all states that have a guest attending. Are you ready for this? 

*12 STATES!!!*

Pensylvania		
New York			
Virgina			
Connecticut			
Rhode Island			
Ohio			
Florida	      
Massachusets
New Jersey		
Maryland	
Delaware		
Wisconsin


----------



## FletcherMem0rial

Wow!     Cool!


----------



## Majestic

By the way, I LOVED Mitch Hedberg. Real shame....


----------



## Charade

Wisconsin? Florida?


----------



## FletcherMem0rial

Majestic said:
			
		

> By the way, I LOVED Mitch Hedberg. Real shame....


----------



## AKQJ10

I know Florida is being represented by Nathan from MagicalMountain


----------



## FletcherMem0rial

*I noticed we have alot from CT too...*

The WI one has me intrigued...

Fred, will you edit your voucher list to include what state each person is from?


----------



## StaceyA

FletcherMem0rial said:
			
		

> *I noticed we have alot from CT too...*
> 
> The WI one has me intrigued...
> 
> Fred, will you edit your voucher list to include what state each person is from?




CT here!


----------



## Majestic

Wasn't going to...why?


----------



## Lori-n-NY

StaceyA...
I'm in for Dorney Park on Sunday. Did you get tickets yet or are you going to buy them at the hotel.

Your hubby is not coming? Is he not socialable??? LOL I'm going to look at the website for Dorney to get a better idea of how things are laid out. Hoping to get in alot of rides before heading home around 4 pm.

See ya real soon,
Lori


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Majestic said:
			
		

> Wasn't going to...why?


*Just me thinking again...*

I wanted to match people up with how far they are traveling...but in hindsight, that's a little TMI...

[size=-2]In my best Emily Littella-the infamous Gilda Radner

...nevermind. [/size]


----------



## Majestic

I was wondering, does anyone plan on bringing a video camera to the meet? I was hoping someone would and wouldn't mind sending me a copy on vhs or dvd? Please let me know?

Thanks!

Fred


----------



## Charade

I don't have one but I'm bringing my digital camera.


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

If I remeber, I'll bring mine


----------



## Majestic

Here it is....Father's Day and I am doing meet work!!!

This is the FINAL ROUND of confirmations. There have been some last minute additions that were added today. As of right now, if you aren't on this list, you won't be getting a voucher. I also don't plan to make anymore PO Box visits.

It's VERY important that you make sure you are on the list and that everything appears correct. 

If it is NOT correct and/or you are NOT on the list, I need to know A-S-A-P!!! This is IMPORTANT! We are down to the wire and I am doing everything I can to avoid last minute problems.

PLEASE REVIEW THE LIST AND EMAIL ME "ONLY IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM". 
If I don't hear from you I am assuming everything is correct and we'll see you in July.

At this point, vouchers are expected to go out before the end of the week.

Let's get excited people...Renee and I have been non stop getting last minute details ready during the last few weeks and we still have lots to do. I'm still expecting quite a few things by mail...direct from Mickey too!

AGAIN, PLEASE REVIEW THE LIST AND EMAIL ME "ONLY IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM". 

http://www.dismeets.com/confirm.html

Fred


----------



## StaceyA

Hi gang!
Just wanted to pop in to show my countdown....18 days to go!

Lori, I wanted to tell you that I didn't get my tickets to Dorney Yet, im going to get them at the hotel, we didn't have enough interest for the group rate, and I believe the hotel's prices were better then what Dorney was giving us anyway.

We are heading home about the same time as you, if not a little earlier on Sunday, depending on what rides we can get to.

My DH told me to tell you that he isn't antisocial but *Sigh* AntiDisney, so my mom and my friend Bob who are huge Disney Fans will come with me!
See you there!


----------



## Majestic

Just curious but is everyone here on the dismeets.com email list as well? 

It's the best way to keep up to date with the latest things going on with the meet. Please go to www.dismeets.com and subscribe today if you aren't already on the list.

Fred


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Hi everybody...*

Just bringing over and excuse to bump the thread...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=842371

*Lou's Book is getting to be QUITE popular...
*


----------



## Majestic

Got a cool last minute surprise for everyone!

Today, along with Cara Martin the Executive Director of Starlight Starbright Children's Foundation - MidAtlantic,  I have confirmed that Deborah Wright, the current reigning Mrs. Maryland International, will be accepting a check on behalf of the Starlight Starbright Children's Foundation.






Deborah Wright is the reigning Mrs. Maryland International and has dedicated her year of service to volunteering in her community and volunteering with The Starlight Starbright Childrens Foundation.  She will compete in Skokie, Illinois for the title of Mrs. International 2005 this coming July. 

Just another cool tidbit I wanted to share with all of you! Bring your cameras! 

Looking forward to seeing you all in July!

P.S. Sorry for the delay on vouchers. I promise I am working as hard as I can to get them out as soon as possible. 

Fred


----------



## StaceyA

Majestic said:
			
		

> P.S. Sorry for the delay on vouchers. I promise I am working as hard as I can to get them out as soon as possible.
> 
> Fred



You are doing an excellent job Fred!!  Thanks!


----------



## Bmwdsny

Hi everyone!!  

haven't post here in a while but looking forward to meet you all!! I was at Dorney Park for the *FIRST TIME * last Friday. (yeah, i live 20 mins away from DP and lived here for 6 years...shame on me!! LOL!!) anyway, the park is very clean and very nice. 

HYDRA, STEEL FORCE AND TALON ROCKS!!!!!  Who is ready to go on these roller coasters???? The "Revolution" ride is pretty cool too!!! SEE YOU THERE!!!

*here is the pic of the Talon...My kids were in the very first row!!*





*Revolution ride....*


----------



## StaceyA

Bmwdsny said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!!
> 
> haven't post here in a while but looking forward to meet you all!! I was at Dorney Park for the *FIRST TIME * last Friday. (yeah, i live 20 mins away from DP and lived here for 6 years...shame on me!! LOL!!) anyway, the park is very clean and very nice.
> 
> HYDRA, STEEL FORCE AND TALON ROCKS!!!!!  Who is ready to go on these roller coasters???? The "Revolution" ride is pretty cool too!!! SEE YOU THERE!!!



Im ready!!!
Are you going on Sunday??


----------



## Bmwdsny

StaceyA said:
			
		

> Im ready!!!
> Are you going on Sunday??



YEP!!!!
got tickets already!!!


----------



## Majestic

Ack! 14 Days!!!


----------



## Charade




----------



## StaceyA

Bmwdsny said:
			
		

> YEP!!!!
> got tickets already!!!




Im getting my tickets at the hotel when we get there   

Look at that countdown!!  wowwee!
I can't believe that it was almost a year ago this was all set up! It seemed so far away didn't it??
I also remember when I got home from my trip to WDW in November and I sent in my $$ to Fred, it seemed sooo far away!!


----------



## Majestic

Yeah the first post was on 7/10/2004. About a month after the NJ Disney Meet. Wow. Lots of time has gone by. I will probably begin planning next year's meet about a month after this one is over.


----------



## Majestic

For immediate release



DISNEY WORLD FANS CONVERGE ON ALLENTOWN


The second annual Disney Fan Meet will come to Allentown on Saturday, July 9, 2005.  Pixie dust will be sprinkled over the Crowne Plaza Hotel on Hamilton Boulevard in center city Allentown where Disney World fans will meet, greet, compete, and leave replete!  Disney World celebrity guest speakers, informal events, contests, and a festive meal will be enjoyed from 12:00 to 5:00 p.m.  Attendees will be drawn from states across the Northeast.  Many attendees are members of online Disney forums, some with more than 80,000 members.  The excitement of the event tides fans over until their next trip to Florida.  Disney World is the number one travel destination among Lehigh Valley residents, said Greg Bystrom of Allentowns Liaison Travel.  


According to Crowne Plaza general manager Jonathan Carter, "Disney Magic touches people all over the World with memories lasting a lifetime.  The Crowne Plaza Allentown is honored to host this magical event and looks forward to its return for years to come."   


Organizer Fred Block of New Jersey says that Allentown will likely be the permanent home of the meet, thanks to its central location in the Northeast.  Block, his wife Renee, and two daughters are long time Disney fans and visit Walt Disney World in Orlando several times a year.  Last year the Blocks coordinated the Disney fan meet at the Victorian Manor in Edison, NJ.  Disney fans in surrounding states have agitated for their own events, resulting in this years large Northeast meet.  Block chose Allentown for the meet by triangulating the center of an eight-state area.  Using mapping software, he drew a circle with a 190-mile radius, and Allentown was right in the center.  


Prizes and giveaways at the meet include round trip stretch transportation from the Orlando airport to Disney resorts via Myorlandolimo.com.


A donation will be presented to the Starlight Starbright Children's Foundation at the meet.  According to Executive Director Cara Martin, Starlight Starbright - MidAtlantic is delighted to be receiving a portion of the proceeds from the Disney Fan Meet.  The foundation appreciates the kind-heartedness of Disney fans who understand the magic of Disney and the importance of making a difference in the lives of seriously ill children.  Starlight Starbright's mission is to transform the lives of seriously ill children and their families through imaginative programs that educate, uplift their spirits, foster a sense of community, and help alleviate the pain and fear of prolonged illness.  The donation will be accepted at the meet on behalf of Starlight Starbright by Deborah Wright.  Wright is the reigning Mrs. Maryland International and has dedicated a portion of her year of service to volunteering with Starlight Starbright.  She will compete in Skokie, Illinois, for the title of Mrs. International 2005 this July.  


In the pantheon of online Disney World personalities, there are no bigger, more recognizable names than those attending this meet.  


Deb Wills - Author and Webmaster - http://www.allearsnet.com
Bitten by the Disney bug at an early age, Wills has combined skills in computer technology with love for Disney World theme parks to create Deb's Unofficial Walt Disney World Information Guide. In the last nine years, she has developed the website into one of the most up-to-date, independent resources about Walt Disney World on the Internet, with more than 4,000 pages of information, 4,000 photos, and menus from every WDW restaurant.  Her site receives more than 4.5 million "page views" and over 500,000 unique visitors per month.  Deb also publishes ALL EARS®, a free weekly electronic newsletter that has nearly 56,000 subscribers from around the world.  I'm very honored that Fred asked me to be a special guest at the Allentown gathering this summer, said Wills.  I love meeting Disney fans.   


Lou Mongello - Author of the Walt Disney World Trivia Book
Louis Mongello has been fascinated by Walt Disney World throughout his more than 40 visits, and in the process learned everything he could about the history, secrets, and inner workings of the resort.  Lou will host a Disney Trivia game using questions from the thousands he has assembled for his book.  This was a great success at last year's Disney Fan Meet.  Lou's site, www.DisneyWorldTrivia.com <http://www.disneyworldtrivia.com/> , offers vacation planning, news, tips, articles, free downloads, MP3, pictures, videos, lively discussion forums, and more.     

John Rick - Founder Central Jersey Disney Pin Traders John will speak about the art and obsession of Disney pin trading.  Attendees can show off the best of their collections and maybe even trade a few! 


Len Testa - Director of Data Collection and Field Research for The Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World Len is a contributor to this best-selling independent guidebook on Walt Disney World.  He leads data collection projects ranging from FASTPASS distribution times and Disney bus transportation efficiency to hotel search engine analysis. Len also wrote the Unofficial Guide's tour planning software, an outgrowth of his Masters and PhD research into time-dependent scheduling problems. One of the best perks of Len's job is having to visit every attraction to ensure the Guide's descriptions remain accurate. 


Janis Lavender, owner of Travel Dreams travel agency will also be on hand at the event to answer questions about Disney travel.  Although a full service travel agent, her passion for Disney always leads her right back to the "Mouse."  She has clients from all over the world, wanting to visit Walt Disney World, Disneyland, or the Disney Cruise Line -- especially during the current 50th Anniversary Celebration.  Janis is recently returned from the Disney Magic 2 week repositioning cruise sailing from Florida through the Panama Canal to Los Angeles.


Allentown-area author Sharla Whalen will also attend the meet.  Whalen is the author of the Faithful Friends childrens series (part of accelerated reader programs at schools nationally) and The Betsy-Tacy Companion, a biography of author Maud Hart Lovelace.  Her upcoming book, A Scrapbooker's Guide to Walt Disney World, is part travel guide, part Disney photography handbook, part scrapbooking compendium.  Her online "Disney Photo Quest" provides a list of Disney World photos being sought for her book.  Disney fans who would like to contribute a family photograph for inclusion in the project can visit www.PlanSnapScrap <http://www.plansnapscrap/> .com to consult the photo quest.  


This is a big year for Disney World fans.  The resort is holding their "Happiest Celebration on Earth" -- the biggest in Disney history.   The celebration commemorates 50 years of Disney park magic that began when Disneyland welcomed its first guests in 1955.  Among the new attractions opening at Disney World are "Lights, Motors, Action! Extreme Stunt Show" at Disney-MGM Studios, Soarin' at Epcot, "Cinderellabration" at Magic Kingdom, and Lucky the Dinosaur from the Walt Disney Imagineering R&D labs at the Animal Kingdom.  The celebration continues next year with the opening of  the Expedition Everest roller coaster at Disney's Animal Kingdom.


For further information, contact:


Fred Block

support@majesticnetworks.net 




Janis Lavender ~ Travel Dreams
JLTravelDreams@cs.com
856 768-2511


Sharla Whalen
Allentown, PA
sswhalen@aol.com 
610 481-9253



Tina Mellenberg
Events Coordinator
Crowne Plaza Allentown
904 Hamilton Street
Allentown, PA  18101
Phone:  610-433-2221 ext 7205



Cara Martin
Executive Director
Starlight Starbright Children's Foundation MidAtlantic 
2020 K Street NW Suite 800 Washington, DC 20006 
phone (202)293-7827 
www.starlight-midatlantic.org


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Ok, I'm curious...*

Where is this going to be published?

Is this for a newspaper?


----------



## Majestic

It's a press release which gets sent out to various media outlets. If you know someone, pass it on.


----------



## Beth E. (NJ)

Sounds like another great meet has been planned. Wish it would have worked out for me to be there, but we are having a 45 anniversary party for my parents the next day and I will be busy, busy, busy with cleaning and cooking. 

I hope everyone has a great time and I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Jdubbs

I havent been here for a while but I am ready for this fantastic meet..See  everyone soon!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Yay!*

I am so glad you and Tanya and kids are coming 

See ya real soon...

cj.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

cant wait to meet everyone!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

* Hi Jen!*

Because we volunteered to help Fred out...

We get to meet everbody as soon as they come in the door 

[size=+2]_To everybody else..._[/size]

*Look for Jen-Blueeyes and Me at the check in table...*

When you arrive at the hall, Jen and I will be there to check everybody in ... 

*I was asked, "what shall we wear?"*

As Fred had said for the last meet, come in whatever you would wear for a day in the parks. 

Bring your PINS...Pin trading is encouraged ... 

Bring your photos ... sharing those are encouraged
_
*and remember your homework!*_

Fred had asked that each person coming to the meet do a little homework...
have in your mind or on paper...a place...it can be in a park or at a WDW hotel, a waterpark or mini-golf course...anywhere on WDW property...

When we get to the meet...You will give us clues as to what you are thinking of...
the first to guess "Where in The World You Are" may even earn a prize! That will be up to Mr Majestic!

Last year some game participants won copies of Lou's book, WDW Trivia, and pins and tshirts from him...Majestic gave away Music boxes and backpacks and picture frames and ice trays...among other great prizes!

So, do your homework people! It will only add to the Fun!

~TTFN~
cmj.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

hello colleen!
yep, well be checking everyone in so i can meet everyone!!
its going to be fun


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Blueeyes101817 said:
			
		

> hello colleen!
> yep, well be checking everyone in so i can meet everyone!!
> its going to be fun



Looking forward to meeting you & all the other fellow Disers!  My 11 year old DS & I will be there!  

Jessica


----------



## Majestic

Got a new picture of Mrs. Maryland International for everyone.


----------



## Majestic

Tick tock tick tock...time is counting down...about 11 days to go....


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Yay!  *

Vouchers are out...everything ready to go?


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

Can you believe it's only 11 days to go??!!??

WOW!


----------



## Majestic

Everyone get their vouchers? Haven't heard from anyone saying they haven't gotten them yet.


----------



## Mickey's Sister

What's everybody wearing???

Jessica


----------



## Charade

Got mine Fred! Thanks! Looking foward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Majestic

I always suggest to where whatever you might wear if you were "AT" Disney and heading out for a day at the parks. It really helps with the atmosphere we are shooting for.

Don't forget pin lanyards!!!

Fred



			
				Mickey's Sister said:
			
		

> What's everybody wearing???
> 
> Jessica


----------



## Majestic

Just another call for anyone that plans to video tape the event. Please let me know if you are bringing a video camera and if you can provide me with a copy soon after the event. Please PM me!!


----------



## cvemom

I'm so excited, I can hardly wait.

Maybe I should pack today   
It would make me fell better. This is my first 'meet' and it's sounds like it's going to be great. 

Fred, you deserve a huge "Thank You" for all your work. I don't know how you do it but you sure know what you're doing. Can't wait to get there and meet you and thank you in person for such a wonderful job.


Counting the days to Allentown.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*I came into work this morning to a note...*

Only 10 more days!!!!!!!!

We're excited too...

*And Fred...I concur*

Fabulous Job! So much work you've taken on yourself and your family! We appreciate and bow to you


----------



## Majestic

Are you all sure you should be thanking me yet?  

Fred



			
				cvemom said:
			
		

> Fred, you deserve a huge "Thank You" for all your work. I don't know how you do it but you sure know what you're doing. Can't wait to get there and meet you and thank you in person for such a wonderful job.
> 
> 
> Counting the days to Allentown.


----------



## Majestic

Oh yeah....how does this look for a "taste" of the prizes that arrived yesterday direct from Disney World??? All purchased with funds from your registrations. There's more too!!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Majestic said:
			
		

> Are you all sure you should be thanking me yet?
> 
> Fred


*Why? Is there something you're not telling us  *  

Sorry I can't help you with the video-ing, but I will have my digital with me. I'll gladly share those on a disc for you


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Majestic said:
			
		

> Oh yeah....how does this look for a "taste" of the prizes that arrived yesterday direct from Disney World??? All purchased with funds from your registrations. There's more too!!!




*Cool!*


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

Holy cow!!!

I see a lot of nice things that I and the kids would love.....too bad I'm not good with the trivia.....

I can't wait!


----------



## Mickey's Sister

WOW!!!!  Even more to be excited about!!!  

Jessica


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Liv2CdWorld said:
			
		

> Holy cow!!!
> 
> I see a lot of nice things that I and the kids would love.....too bad I'm not good with the trivia.....
> 
> I can't wait!



I'm not good with trivia either Beth.    But maybe we'll get lucky.  

Can't wait either!!!

Jessica


----------



## Majestic

Not just trivia!! Perhaps they will go in other ways...who knows??? Anyone got ideas for quick contests or games we could play? Email them to fred@dismeets.com. 

Be aware that most of the stuff in the pictures is for kids. I tried really hard to get each paid child (Over 3 and 12 and under) a toy. Not sure how I am going to distribute them though... 

Fred


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

Majestic said:
			
		

> Be aware that most of the stuff in the pictures is for kids. I tried really hard to get each paid child (Over 3 and 12 and under) a toy. Not sure how I am going to distribute them though...
> 
> Fred



Aren't we all kids??   

Maybe you can "number" each package and have each child pick a number out of a box?


----------



## Majestic

That is a GREAT idea!



			
				Liv2CdWorld said:
			
		

> Aren't we all kids??
> 
> Maybe you can "number" each package and have each child pick a number out of a box?


----------



## schatz5k

WOW Fred

I don't know who's more excited, me or the kids.    We are at our 1/2 mark before going to VWL.  This should help tie us over.  

Thanks go out to you for organizing this meet!


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

Majestic said:
			
		

> That is a GREAT idea!



Does that mean I qualify for a prize?   

Just kidding   (well, maybe)


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Majestic said:
			
		

> Not just trivia!! Perhaps they will go in other ways...who knows??? Anyone got ideas for quick contests or games we could play? Email them to fred@dismeets.com.
> 
> Be aware that most of the stuff in the pictures is for kids. I tried really hard to get each paid child (Over 3 and 12 and under) a toy. Not sure how I am going to distribute them though...
> 
> Fred



You are just wonderful Fred...giving each child a toy!   I never even thought of anything like that!!!

Jessica


----------



## Bmwdsny

Fred, that is sooo nice of you to get the toys for all the kids...You are a Disney Santa Clause!!!  

Looking forward to meet you all...almost 1 week to go!!


----------



## meeshi

Wow, I can't believe it's almost a week away, how exciting!    

Fred, thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Lori-n-NY

We are ready...printed out the map for directions, printed out the voucher, looked at the Dorney Park website a million times.
 Almost ready to throw some clothes in overnight bag, gotta have bathing suit for kids.
Gathering up pins to trade or just talk about. 
Now I just need to come up with a "Where am I" trivia type question.

Can't wait until next weekend....

Lori


----------



## Sarah'sMomfrom PA

Maybe this was already posted and I missed it....is there parking available at the Crowne Plaza and do you have to pay for it or is it free because you are attending an event there?    Just curious since I haven't been to downtown Allentown since Hess's was there!!


----------



## Majestic

I thought I put it somewhere but there is parking but it belongs to the City. I believe it is under $10 for the day. Guests staying at the hotel can get a parking pass to cover that cost if I recall correctly.


----------



## StaceyA

Majestic said:
			
		

> I thought I put it somewhere but there is parking but it belongs to the City. I believe it is under $10 for the day. Guests staying at the hotel can get a parking pass to cover that cost if I recall correctly.




Just found this on the Crowne Plaza Allentown Site:
Parking Information


Number of Parking Spaces: 525 
Daily Parking Fee: $8.00   (USD) 
Parking is available in a city owned & managed covered parking deck adjacent to the hotel. Charge is $8.00 per day.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/cp...ius=2&inMiles=true&findpoi.x=100&findpoi.y=13

*The link above is from Crowne Plaza's hotel site, 
it shows 10 parking options in the CP Hotel area.

~HTH~
*


[size=-2]Thank you Fred,

I offered my help because this is something I really enjoyed last year. 
My friends and I are honored by your recognition. 

~cj~[/size]


----------



## Towncrier

Do you know if any of those outlying lots are any less expensive? Or should I just bring an extra $16 along on the trip?


----------



## tiggerwannabe

The closest one "Colonial" should be the $8 adjacent lot StaceyA mentioned. 

StaceyA also said it has over 500 spots, IMO we should be fine.


----------



## Towncrier

I wonder if they have an AARP discount for us older Disney fans.   

(I'm just kidding - You needn't reply - I'm just having a bit of fun)

See you soon!!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Towncrier said:
			
		

> Do you know if any of those outlying lots are any less expensive? Or should I just bring an extra $16 along on the trip?


*I just called Colonial*

The parking for Crowne is right behind the hotel, the $8 (I believe) Fred said.

The person I spoke to said she's four blocks away on 4th and Chew streets and they charge $5.50 for all day parking.

The Colonial shown on the hotel map across from the hotel is an office   

*I'm glad I called...*

cj.


----------



## StaceyA

Towncrier said:
			
		

> I wonder if they have an AARP discount for us older Disney fans.
> 
> (I'm just kidding - You needn't reply - I'm just having a bit of fun)
> 
> See you soon!!!



Towncrier,
I will be glad to see you to thank you in person for the DIS button you made for me a few years back!
Unfortunately after many wears it was lost while on the Dinosaur ride!
I just hope one day Im going through the ride and I see a Dinosaur wearing a StaceyA button!


----------



## Charade

It's possible meter parking is free on Saturdays and Sundays. Most likely Sundays for sure. Not sure about Saturdays. I'm in that area often (a customer of mine is just across the street) and if I get a chance I'll check to see if meter parking is free on Saturdays.


----------



## Bmwdsny

i printed the voucher and we all set to go...I have 1 question....

My daughter will be coming home from camp that day after gone a week.  She will get a ride home from her friend's mom. I am making arrangments that she is to meet us at the hotel OR my DH will leave Dismeet for a bit and go out and meet her in the Allentown Area where she will be dropped off...She should be able to show up at the Dismeet around 1 pm...

Is this going to be a problem?? Who do i look for to inquire about this regarding Voucher since she will be a lil' late.....

thanks!

Melinda


----------



## Jdubbs

We got our vouchers printed today..The prizes look great..Looks like we might enjoy ourselves!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Melinda,

Fred and I will be available at the check in table and will help you with your voucher issue.

Charade,

Free parking would def be a bonus...let us know when you do please and thank you.



> Looks like we might enjoy ourselves!!



as if you had any doubts 

 Hi John! (say hey to Tanya for me too please. )

~colleen~


----------



## Majestic

Wooohoooo! This same time next week we will be partying in Allentown!! 

Everyone have a fun but safe holiday weekend!!

Fred


----------



## Bmwdsny

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> Melinda,
> 
> Fred and I will be available at the check in table and will help you with your voucher issue.
> 
> ~colleen~



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jrick1960

Hello Everyone!
Just a quick note to let you know what we have in store for you next weekend!

We will be raffling off two Pin Lanyards each with an assortment of pins.

One raffle will be for Adults and one will be for kids 12 and under.

Also we will have a "Pin Swap" in 5 differnet catagories:
Park Rack
Limited Edition
Cast Member
Cast Lanyard Series
Disney Store

This is how it works you put as many pins as you like in a bag (we will wrap them up to conceal their idenity)then you get to pick out that same amount it's like a pin trade that requires no face to face contact and it's a surprise pin!!

We hope to see many pins next week, I am encouraging you to bring PINS even just to show off some of your collection!!


Can't wait till Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

John Rick-Founder
Central Jersey Disney Pin Traders


----------



## Mickey's Sister

WOW, your idea for a secret pin swap sounds like so much fun!  I LOVE surprises!  Too bad I never started to collect pins    I will definitely have to start before the next meet, LOL!  Looking forward to seeing all the pins anyway!  Can't wait till Saturday!  

Jessica


----------



## cvemom

Whoo Hoo...DD made her Dis meet chain today. It's her countdown till the meet. It's as exciting as Christmas. We can't wait.


----------



## Bill Lumbergh

This sounds like fun, but I can't make it.  Will it be an annual tradition?


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Yes Bill...*

I have it on good authority that there most likely will be another meet next year. The press release said it's the beginning of an annual event 

*And Rick...*

I will bring my pin collection. 

I am the kind that buys pins to keep not trade. I have them all packed up and ready to go. 

I _could_ use some good advice on how to display my pins. Right now I have them all in my Mickey Lunchbox and it's very hard to really see what I've got...got any suggestions for me. ---Something I could make at home---?

I'm definitely in on that lanyard raffle!!!

~colleen~


----------



## Lori-n-NY

Oh I have a ton of pins..... I will only bring a reasonable amount. I would need a u-haul otherwise.
I will bring some for show and some to trade and some to put in the "pin swap".

I can't wait....


Lori


----------



## Bill Lumbergh

Majestic said:
			
		

> Oh yeah....how does this look for a "taste" of the prizes that arrived yesterday direct from Disney World??? All purchased with funds from your registrations. There's more too!!!



I hope someone gets the couch and the lamp!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Bill Lumbergh said:
			
		

> I hope someone gets the couch and the lamp!




I got my eye on the rug


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Bill Lumbergh said:
			
		

> I hope someone gets the couch and the lamp!



I could really use a new couch.  

*HAPPY 4TH EVERYONE!!!*


Jessica


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Happy 4th! (well in 45 min  ) 
see you guys next week!


----------



## Bmwdsny

5 more days!!!!  

Happy Independence Day!!

May the "Fourth" be with you!!!   

(ok ok , i am a SW Fan!!)

I take the dining room set i see on the left!!!


----------



## Majestic

Heh...the dining room is not available. 

Finishing up contests and stuff today. Tomorrow I provide the absolute final headcount. Lots of last minute things to wrap up. 

Just so everyone knows, we are checking in to the Crowne Plaza on Friday evening around 6pm. Anyone else going Friday night?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

deleted


----------



## Majestic

Haha...that's what I get for taking pictures inside my house.  However, if I had taken them outside you guys probably would have been asking me for my truck or house! 

My family planned to do dinner Friday night around 6:30pm to 7pm at the hotel restaraunt. I just had them fax me the menu. 

Fred


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

As for the outside I'm a plant person myself so I might steal a few flowers and shrubs.   

Do they have anything good on the menu? We're not to picky.


----------



## Majestic

Here's a link to the menus for the place. The last two pages are the dinner menu. They mixed up the order in the fax they sent me.

http://www.dismeets.com/crowneplazaallentown-menus.pdf

Lots of good stuff!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I think I'll go with the seared tuna, it sounds yummy!
Thanks Fred, for everything.
Now if I could just get everyone to help call for CRT on Sunday.........


----------



## cvemom

Majestic said:
			
		

> Heh...the dining room is not available.
> 
> Finishing up contests and stuff today. Tomorrow I provide the absolute final headcount. Lots of last minute things to wrap up.
> 
> Just so everyone knows, we are checking in to the Crowne Plaza on Friday evening around 6pm. Anyone else going Friday night?




We're planning on getting in aound 6-7 on Friday too. Hope we see you guys Friday night.


----------



## Bmwdsny

Now, are most of you going to Dorney Park on Sat night after the Dis meet or on Sunday??  I probablry hang out at the hotel on Sat night and go to DP on Sunday....

Here is the weather so far for Allentown.... Local weather in Allentown

4 more to go!!!!


----------



## Majestic

If you wanted to come with a meet T-Shirt, I finished my cafepress.com store last night. Now's your chance. 

Check it out! We ordered and with overnight shipping will have our gear here before Thursday.

http://www.cafepress.com/dismeets

Let me know if you order anything and if you have input. I really made this for people to buy after the meet but thought I would share with everyone before hand.

Fred


----------



## StaceyA

Bmwdsny said:
			
		

> Now, are most of you going to Dorney Park on Sat night after the Dis meet or on Sunday??  I probablry hang out at the hotel on Sat night and go to DP on Sunday....
> 
> Here is the weather so far for Allentown.... Local weather in Allentown
> 
> 4 more to go!!!!



We are doing just like you....we are going to the hotel bar Saturday night   and then we will be at Dorney on Sunday.


----------



## Majestic

Dorney Sunday.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I don't think well be able to go to Dorney on Sunday   I have to take Ray to the airport, he's off to Switzerland for the week. We'll see if we can squeeze in a few hours after we make our PS's. What time does the park open? 
3 more days and a wake up!!!


----------



## Bmwdsny

BernardandMissBianca said:
			
		

> I don't think well be able to go to Dorney on Sunday   I have to take Ray to the airport, he's off to Switzerland for the week. We'll see if we can squeeze in a few hours after we make our PS's. What time does the park open?
> 3 more days and a wake up!!!



Park opens at 10 am...


----------



## Blueeyes101817

i believe well be at dorney after the meet ends


----------



## Majestic

For those of you that may want to order merchandise I found this coupon on the web for cafepress. It gives you $3 off EACH apparel item!!!! 

In your shopping cart use LOLSAV as a coupon. Not sure how long it will last.

Fred


----------



## jrick1960

Hello Everyone!
Just wanted to let you know that I will be staying over saturday night!
If there are any pin traders left, I will be around!!!!!!

Can't wait to meet everyone on Saturday!!!

Regards,
John Rick- Founder
Central Jersey Disney Pin Traders  

PS: Fred I just ordered my golf shirt, mouse pad and sticker!!!!


----------



## Towncrier

The merchandise looks great!!! I have a bunch of Cafepress shirts and they all have held up quite well.

BTW - I should have told you that I could have made the buttons for a whole lot less than $2 (if you wanted something else to pass out at the event). Maybe for the 2006 DISmeet.  




			
				Majestic said:
			
		

> If you wanted to come with a meet T-Shirt, I finished my cafepress.com store last night. Now's your chance.
> 
> Check it out! We ordered and with overnight shipping will have our gear here before Thursday.
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/dismeets
> 
> Let me know if you order anything and if you have input. I really made this for people to buy after the meet but thought I would share with everyone before hand.
> 
> Fred


----------



## StaceyA

Too bad the buttons can't be personalized!
I lost my StaceyA button and it appears the DIS Shop no longer sells personalized ones!  



			
				Majestic said:
			
		

> For those of you that may want to order merchandise I found this coupon on the web for cafepress. It gives you $3 off EACH apparel item!!!!
> 
> In your shopping cart use LOLSAV as a coupon. Not sure how long it will last.
> 
> Fred


----------



## Majestic

Everyone watch your emails today....I plan on sending out the event schedule! Just a few more things to take care of.


----------



## Majestic

Here is some info about the meet. I ask that you please read through the entire message as it contains important information that should answer lots of questions and also make the day's events run much smoother. Please, as always, let me know if you have any questions.

Event Schedule
(Copies will be placed on each table as well)

11:15am: Doors open for guest arrival and Check In.

12:00pm: Official Meet start time

12:10pm: Opening message by Fred

12:25pm: John Rick - Central Jersey Disney Pin Traders

12:50pm: Mrs. Maryland International accepts a check 
on behalf of the Starlight Starbright Foundation

1:00pm: Lunch is served

1:40pm:Len Testa - The Unnoficial Guide

2:15pm: Coffee, Tea, and Desert is served

2:30pm: Deb Wills - Author and Webmaster http://www.allearsnet.com

3:00pm: Trivia with Lou Mongello 
Author of the Walt Disney World Trivia Book

4:05pm: Door and Table Prizes!!

4:40pm: Credits and a Message of Thanks

4:50pm: Group Photo!

5:00pm: End of the day's events



Meet Check In Process
---------------------------------------------
I can't emphasize enough how tight the schedule is for Saturday. I highly recommend that everyone get there by 11:00am as check in will begin at 11:15 or so and I will need you all to be seated by 12:15pm. I hate to rush everyone but there's lots to do in a 5 hour time period and I don't want anyone to miss anything. 

This includes 4 guest speakers, lunch, desert and coffee, Trivia, and prize giveways. (Maybe next year I will book the hall for 6 hours??? Wait...did I just say next year???!!!) So, please try to get there early. While you are all getting checked in, we will be inside the hall getting things ready. 

Once you are checked in, you will be given a wristband. Green for adults and blue for children. Please place them on your left wrist and try to make sure they are easily visible. You will still need to keep your voucher after check in so don't lose it! 



Seating Arrangements
---------------------------------------------
There will be no assigned seating for the meet. My wife and I thought long and hard about this but we can't easily seat people that we don't even know. (For those of you that are married, try remembering what it was like arranging seating for people you already DID know!) I think it would be best as first come first serve. That's what I did last year and I hope it works this year. 

The exception to this policy will be the 3 head tables closest to the stage where my family and our special guests will be seated. Why 3 tables you ask? Well, there are a few people that have unselfishly offered their assistance to me during the planning stages and will also be helping me on the day of the meet. 

They are:

Colleen and Brittany Jurkowitsch
Jennifer Palombi
Marissa Palcko
Lisa and Frank Rosello
Sharla Whalen
Stacey Ambrose and Ken Ambrose

As a small reward for all of their help, these people will be seated with us at the head tables and also have my sincerest thanks for everything they have done and will do for this event. 



Table Photos
---------------------------------------------
Once everyone is settled in at the table they choose, please try not to table hop. Someone will be coming around from table to table to collect names of people that are seated there. Sometime after that, you may see me wandering to your table with a camera. At that point, you should let me know if everyone is at the table and if so, position yourselves on one side for a photo. 



Group Photo
---------------------------------------------
Towards the end of the meet, I want to gather everyone together for a group photo. These aren't that easy to do with the large number of people attending so I will ask that everyone refrain from trying to have a picture taken with your own camera and allow me to arrange for the photo. This way, it's much easier to manage and when all is said and done, you will all have access to the images anyway. We will try to have at least 3 attempts at the group shot so we have a choice of the best one so don't disband after the first or second shot please. Please wait for me to say all clear.



Guests Staying at the Hotel
---------------------------------------------
When checking in to the hotel, regardless of "how" you booked your room, "PLEASE" be sure to let the front desk know that you are there as part of the Disney Fans Meet. Please please please don't forget to do this. Thanks! Don't forget to ask about Dorney Park tickets if you are a hotel guest as they have discounted tickets available to you.


That's all for now. If I think of anything else, I will be sure to echo it out to everyone. 

SEE YOU ALL SATURDAY!!!

Fred


----------



## RaySharpton

That sounds so cool.   I wish that I could be there to see everyone.   What a great job you have done organizing such a great meet.

Best Wishes and I hope that you can relax and enjoy all of your hard work.

Remember...no worries...be happy...and enjoy.

And someone please say hello to Deb Wills and Lou Mongello for me.   Tell them I can't wait to see them at Mousefest this December.

Sincerely, Ray.


----------



## Majestic

Hey!! You could always go to NEXT YEAR'S MEET! I've already started planning believe it or not. 



			
				RaySharpton said:
			
		

> That sounds so cool.   I wish that I could be there to see everyone.   What a great job you have done organizing such a great meet.
> 
> Best Wishes and I hope that you can relax and enjoy all of your hard work.
> Sincerely, Ray.


----------



## StaceyA

RaySharpton said:
			
		

> That sounds so cool.   I wish that I could be there to see everyone.   What a great job you have done organizing such a great meet.
> 
> Best Wishes and I hope that you can relax and enjoy all of your hard work.
> 
> Remember...no worries...be happy...and enjoy.
> 
> And someone please say hello to Deb Wills and Lou Mongello for me.   Tell them I can't wait to see them at Mousefest this December.
> 
> Sincerely, Ray.



Hey Ray!
It was nice meeting you last year!
Im sorry that you won't get to attend the meet.

And Fred, 
Count me in for next year!


----------



## Astryd

The weather to drive up is not looking good.     We will be driving up to Lancaster on Firday to stay with relatives and that tropical storm will be here by then.  I am so not looking  forward to driving in the rain.


----------



## AKQJ10

Fred,

Put me down for the chicken for next year's meal!! :lol:


----------



## Towncrier

AKQJ10 said:
			
		

> Fred,
> 
> Put me down for the chicken for next year's meal!! :lol:



I'll have Skyline Chili next year (if that's not too much trouble).


----------



## Jdubbs

I still have my Towncrier personalized button...I will be wearing it proudly.. Sorry you cant make it Ray


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Astryd said:
			
		

> The weather to drive up is not looking good.     We will be driving up to Lancaster on Firday to stay with relatives and that tropical storm will be here by then.  I am so not looking  forward to driving in the rain.


 *Drive safe there Miss Astryd*  

We want everyone to arrive in one piece.   

*Hey Towncrier: * What kind of button press do you have?

~I priced them not too long ago and there's quite alot out there~

I seem to remember the button presses being alot more available back in the day  Now I can only find them on the internet.


----------



## Majestic

WOOHOO! Was just made aware that we were mentioned in the July 3rd Morning Call. That's the local newspaper for the Allentown Area.

It's about half way down on this page:
http://tinyurl.com/ddxku

* DISNEY FANS TO MEET IN ALLENTOWN

When you wish upon a star, dreams come true  or so Disney fans believe. And pixie dust will be sprinkled over Allentown's Crowne Plaza for the second annual Disney Fan Meet from noon-5 p.m. Saturday, July 9. Lovers of all things Walt will gather to hear celebrity guest speakers, enjoy informal events and enter a contest. A ''festive meal'' will be a part of the day. The event is expected to draw Disney fans from eight states.

Fred Block, the event's organizer, lives in New Jersey and picked Allentown because of its central location in the Northeast. Using mapping software, he drew a circle with a 190-mile radius, and Allentown was right in the center. Among those present will be Lou Mongello, author of the ''Walt Disney World Trivia Book,'' Len Testa, director of data collection and field research for ''The Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World'' and Deb Wills, the creator of ''Deb's Unofficial Walt Disney World Information Guide.''

A donation will be made during the event to the Starlight Starbright Foundation. The foundation aids seriously ill children with programs that educate and uplift their spirits.

For more information, contact Block at support@majesticnetworks.net or Tina Mellenberg, events coordinator, Crown Plaza Hotel, 610-433-2221, ext 7205.
*


----------



## Bmwdsny

*Yes, i saw that...in fact i kept the article....I am sorry that i didn't tell you this, Fred....OOOPS!!!! Where was my head?? *


----------



## Majestic

Can you scan it please and send it to me? Thanks!



			
				Bmwdsny said:
			
		

> *Yes, i saw that...in fact i kept the article....I am sorry that i didn't tell you this, Fred....OOOPS!!!! Where was my head?? *


----------



## Bmwdsny

Sure Fred, will do it in morning...


----------



## shoes99

Milton and I will be in Disneyland for the annual NFFC convention.  It starts on July 9th.  Sorry we will not be able to join this great party.  
Say Hi to all our friends.  
Deb, Linda, we miss you guys.

(Mr. & Mrs. Bond)


----------



## cvemom

We leave tomorrow...YEA!!!!

I'm ready and can't wait. I sure hope the rain holds off for the drive across state. Se everyone real soon.


----------



## StaceyA

I have checked the weather and it looks like rain for Saturday and a beautiful day with a high of 88 for Sunday, which is Dorney for me...so I hope it is nice!


----------



## Majestic

Another news story. This time in the Allentown Times.

http://www.pennlive.com/living/allentowntimes/index.ssf?/base/living-0/1120209648106790.xml&coll=11

Anyone got a print copy they can save for me?

Woohoo!


----------



## StaceyA

Did anyone post the article that is on Magicalmountain.net?

http://www.magicalmountain.net/WDWNewsDetail.asp?NewsID=881

They all basically read the same, but it is cool to see it listed on so many sites!

P.S Look at that countdown!  LOL


----------



## Bmwdsny

Hi Fred!!

just woke up not too long ago...yeah i know...slept in late...Well, i am kids-less this week!!! LOL!!! 

going to work on the Scanning the article now....


----------



## Majestic

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bmwdsny

Fred, i just sent it..but it looks funny...you may have to zoom it to read it....

let me know....

worst come to worst...i bring the article on Sat....you can have it!!


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Fred,

I have the original Morning Call article too, if you want it.  I can keep a copy for myself.  Let me know...

Everyone heading to Allentown tomorrow - have safe drives - they're forecasting heavy rain! 

See you all Saturday!    

Jessica


----------



## Astryd

Majestic said:
			
		

> Another news story. This time in the Allentown Times.
> 
> http://www.pennlive.com/living/allentowntimes/index.ssf?/base/living-0/1120209648106790.xml&coll=11
> 
> Anyone got a print copy they can save for me?
> 
> Woohoo!




Fred, you may be able to claa the paper and ask for some copies.


----------



## Majestic

Thanks everone. Bring copies if you have them but I will only need one or two...

Just got more surprises in an email...you'll see!!!


----------



## Towncrier

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> *Drive safe there Miss Astryd*
> 
> We want everyone to arrive in one piece.
> 
> *Hey Towncrier: * What kind of button press do you have?
> 
> ~I priced them not too long ago and there's quite alot out there~
> 
> I seem to remember the button presses being alot more available back in the day  Now I can only find them on the internet.



I have an official Badge-A-Minit button maker that I borrow from the local elementary school. I've cranked out several hundred of the 2 1/4" variety buttons over the years. I suppose that I should have mentioned this fact to Fred a little sooner. Oh well. There's always next year.

Great articles about the Disney fan meet. Thanks for posting the links everyone.


----------



## Majestic

You could always bring it with you and make them at the meet.    



			
				Towncrier said:
			
		

> I have an official Badge-A-Minit button maker that I borrow from the local elementary school. I've cranked out several hundred of the 2 1/4" variety buttons over the years. I suppose that I should have mentioned this fact to Fred a little sooner. Oh well. There's always next year.
> 
> Great articles about the Disney fan meet. Thanks for posting the links everyone.


----------



## Barb

I'm so sorry to say I won't be able to make the meet. Real life has gotten in the way. :-( I'm so disappointed, I could just cry. Hope you all have a wonderful time! See you next year!   
BTW, if any of you are hanging around the area and not doing Dorney Park, the Kutztown Folk Festival is still going on through Sunday. It's not that hard to get to from the Dorney Park area. The festival is loaded with arts and crafts of all kinds, shows, and some of the best PA Dutch food around! It's a great way to spend the day!


----------



## Towncrier

Barb said:
			
		

> ...some of the best PA Dutch food around!



Yum. Shoo Fly Pie. I can taste it now.

Sorry you can't make it Barb.  Maybe next year.


----------



## Towncrier

Majestic said:
			
		

> You could always bring it with you and make them at the meet.



Don't laugh. I've done that before. At RiddleCON a couple of years ago. I had the Badge-A-Minit machine in the picnic pavillion at Cedar Point. Only I had preprinted and precut everything so that it was simply a matter of putting the buttons together. I seriously considered it. For about 2 seconds. OK. For longer than 2 seconds.

Maybe next time.


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Towncrier said:
			
		

> Yum. Shoo Fly Pie. I can taste it now.
> 
> Sorry you can't make it Barb.  Maybe next year.



I FORGOT about shoo fly pie!!!  Haven't had that in years...I have a really good recipe...somewhere???

Barb, sorry also that you can't be with us.    Life does get in the way, doesn't it?  I'm sure we can fill you in, though I know it's not the same...

Jessica


----------



## Bill Lumbergh

Towncrier said:
			
		

> I'll have Skyline Chili next year (if that's not too much trouble).



If Towncrier has Skyline Chili, then everyone must stand downwind!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Bill Lumbergh said:
			
		

> If Towncrier has Skyline Chili, then everyone must stand downwind!



And oh the shame.......

next!


----------



## Towncrier

I get no respect. No respect at all.


----------



## Majestic

Everyone,

It's been brought to my attention that some of you may be concerned that photos being taken at the meet will be shared on the Internet after the meet. I will probably be taking over 200 photos throughout the day. There may be many others out of the 130 adults attending that will be taking photos as well. There are many people that couldn't attend that will want to see pictures from the event. 

I just want to clarify, if you don't want to be part of the table photos and group photo that's certainly an option. Please just let me know when I am taking your table shot.

However, I want to state up front that there is no way I can guarantee that you won't be in "a" picture that makes it online. It's just not feasible for me to do that. 

Also, I was going to leave this as a surprise but because of this concern I should also let you all know that there will be reporters and photographers stopping by to take pictures and interview guests. These pictures will be printed and possibly even used on the newspaper's online version. I have no control over that.

As always, I am out to make this a great day for everyone. If there is anything I can do to accomplish that, please do not hesitate to let me know.

Fred


----------



## PixieintheCity

I've never posted before, and as a matter of fact only got to this site after reading about this meet on allears.net.  So glad I found you guys!  I have been reading some of the posts during my "Disney fix" breaks at work, and I almost feel like I know some of you already!  I've always wanted to do a meet (since my addiction for all things WDW started in 1996) and I am so glad to be going to this one.  

My brother is nice enough to accompany me and we leave New York tomorrow night for the Crowne Plaza in PA.  

I was wondering if there are any pre-meet events going on Friday evening or Saturday morning?  Forgive me if this was discussed in a post that I missed.    Can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## StaceyA

PixieintheCity said:
			
		

> I've never posted before, and as a matter of fact only got to this site after reading about this meet on allears.net.  So glad I found you guys!  I have been reading some of the posts during my "Disney fix" breaks at work, and I almost feel like I know some of you already!  I've always wanted to do a meet (since my addiction for all things WDW started in 1996) and I am so glad to be going to this one.
> 
> My brother is nice enough to accompany me and we leave New York tomorrow night for the Crowne Plaza in PA.
> 
> I was wondering if there are any pre-meet events going on Friday evening or Saturday morning?  Forgive me if this was discussed in a post that I missed.    Can't wait to meet you all!




Hello and welcome to the DIS!
Im not sure about pre-meets since I will arrive Saturday Morning from CT, but someone else here might be able to help you on this.

I look forward to meeting you and your brother!
Before you know it, you will be addicted to the DIS and posting all the time!


----------



## Barb

Towncrier said:
			
		

> I get no respect. No respect at all.


  John, you're just an easy target. 


Hard to believe, but my DH and I don't care for Shoo Fly Pie!   I'm trying very hard not to think about all the fun I'm missing. It all sounds awesome.


----------



## DebWills

RaySharpton said:
			
		

> And someone please say hello to Deb Wills and Lou Mongello for me.   Tell them I can't wait to see them at Mousefest this December.
> 
> Sincerely, Ray.



Hi Ray!!!

Sorry you won't be able to join us but I WILL see you at Mousefest!  Can't wait!!!!  

Deb


----------



## Merlesgirl

Hi, I'm new also and was coming alone to the meet from sw PA then on Tuesday my car died! So I invited a friend alone for a free weekend as long as she drove, then guess what? her car died! Can you believe that? So last night I went and bought a car so I could come (needed one anyway) to my first time meet. Anyways we'll be leaving around 1:00 today into the rain   for Allentown and I'm so excited to meet everyone and have a Magical Time!


----------



## StaceyA

Merlesgirl said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new also and was coming alone to the meet from sw PA then on Tuesday my car died! So I invited a friend alone for a free weekend as long as she drove, then guess what? her car died! Can you believe that? So last night I went and bought a car so I could come (needed one anyway) to my first time meet. Anyways we'll be leaving around 1:00 today into the rain   for Allentown and I'm so excited to meet everyone and have a Magical Time!



You had better buy a lottery ticket cause you are due for some good luck!!   

Welcome to the DIS and I will see you at the meet!

Check out my countdown, just hours away!  I think back to when I first signed up for the meet almost a year ago!  WOW


----------



## DebWills

Hi Everyone,

Can't believe the big meet is tomorrow!  YIPEEEE!  I'm so excited I decided to take half a day off work so I can get up there early evening.  It's a 3+ hour drive for me. 

Many thanks to Fred and all his pixies for all the hard work in getting everything ready.  I know it's no small task!

I look forward to meeting all of you this weekend.  Don't be shy, if you see me out and about, be sure to say hello!

I will have a couple sample copies of the new book that I co-authored, Passporter WDW For Your Special Needs.  You'll be able to browse thru and see how the book looked in it's FIRST draft!  (which is why you can't take the samples with you    I am happy to say the book is at the printers and will be available August 15th.  

We won't be doing Dorney park Sunday, got a T-Time at a course in York on the way home so I'll be golfin'

Everyone travel safe.....  See you REAL soon!

Deb Wills


----------



## Charade

Stacey, I don't mean to burst your bubble but your clock is off but just a little bit. I calculate about 27 hours until noon tomorrow.

Sorry!!!!


----------



## StaceyA

Charade said:
			
		

> Stacey, I don't mean to burst your bubble but your clock is off but just a little bit. I calculate about 27 hours until noon tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry!!!!



Bubble has been busted  LOL

I have mine just set to the day, which means at Midnight it turns to zero....but it looks good!


----------



## Mickey's Sister

PixieintheCity said:
			
		

> I've never posted before, and as a matter of fact only got to this site after reading about this meet on allears.net.  So glad I found you guys!  I have been reading some of the posts during my "Disney fix" breaks at work, and I almost feel like I know some of you already!  I've always wanted to do a meet (since my addiction for all things WDW started in 1996) and I am so glad to be going to this one.
> 
> My brother is nice enough to accompany me and we leave New York tomorrow night for the Crowne Plaza in PA.
> 
> I was wondering if there are any pre-meet events going on Friday evening or Saturday morning?  Forgive me if this was discussed in a post that I missed.    Can't wait to meet you all!



I don't know about pre-meets either since I live 45 minutes from Allentown so I'm driving in tomorrow with my 11 year old son.  Hope you have a safe drive from New York!  I also look forward to meeting you & your brother.  As StaceyA said - soon you'll be just as addicted to the DIS as the rest of us!  

See you tomorrow!
Jessica


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Merlesgirl said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new also and was coming alone to the meet from sw PA then on Tuesday my car died! So I invited a friend alone for a free weekend as long as she drove, then guess what? her car died! Can you believe that? So last night I went and bought a car so I could come (needed one anyway) to my first time meet. Anyways we'll be leaving around 1:00 today into the rain   for Allentown and I'm so excited to meet everyone and have a Magical Time!



Welcome to the DIS!!!  Have a safe drive from SW PA!  (I used to live in Pittsburgh myself.)

See you tomorrow!

Jessica


----------



## cvemom

We're ready....despite the rain forecasted. Rain rain go away!!!!!Time to throw everything in the car and head for Allentown. About 6 hour drive for us but I'm sure it's worth it. It'll be our first meet and we can't wait.  

See everyone soon.


----------



## Astryd

StaceyA said:
			
		

> Hello and welcome to the DIS!
> Im not sure about pre-meets since I will arrive Saturday Morning from CT, but someone else here might be able to help you on this.
> 
> I look forward to meeting you and your brother!
> Before you know it, you will be addicted to the DIS and posting all the time!




Lets hope she does not find VMK, then she would be in big trouble.    

Welcome to the Dis!


----------



## StaceyA

Astryd said:
			
		

> Lets hope she does not find VMK, then she would be in big trouble.
> 
> Welcome to the Dis!



Not to get totally off the subject, but I haven't even been going into the VMK because everytime I do, I get an error message and get booted!

My "rooms" no longer have all the furniture that I bought and placed there, and when I go into the Furniture section of the shopping box there is nothing pictured, but I can see the pins and posters for sale....

Weird...

OK back to the meet talk, we can discuss VMK Further tomorrow


----------



## Astryd

StaceyA said:
			
		

> Not to get totally off the subject, but I haven't even been going into the VMK because everytime I do, I get an error message and get booted!
> 
> My "rooms" no longer have all the furniture that I bought and placed there, and when I go into the Furniture section of the shopping box there is nothing pictured, but I can see the pins and posters for sale....
> 
> Weird...
> 
> OK back to the meet talk, we can discuss VMK Further tomorrow



 lol so sad   

see you tomorrow


----------



## PixieintheCity

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!  Counting down to my drive.  Rain looks pretty bad in New York right now, but I hope by the time my bro is done in school it would have cleared.  For all driving in this weather today - be careful and take care!  See you all real soon!

Carol


----------



## Majestic

Leaving for Allentown in about 30 minutes. Getting an early start setting up the hall tonight. 

We'll be in the Presidential Suite by the way. Wife and I decided to splurge a bit so we are staying there for the weekend.     

If I have time, I will try to pop online tonight from the hotel room. 

The rooms all have high speed internet by the way!!

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

deleted


----------



## Astryd

we are getting ready to leave.  We will see eeryone tomorrow morning!

bye


----------



## Bmwdsny

Have a safe drive to everyone from afar!! Looks like the heavy rain has passed  in this area, although it is still cloudy..but good news..tomorrow and Sunday looks good...  

Buffy, hope all goes with Ray's Mom!!! 

See you all tomorrow!!  

Melinda


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*One by one the DIS-appear  *

See you tomorrow!

~ wishes and  dreams everybody~


----------



## StaceyA

See everyone tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

see you guys tomrrow!!


----------



## Bill Lumbergh

Towncrier said:
			
		

> I get no respect. No respect at all.



Towncrier is the Rodney Dangerfield of the DIS Boards!

Everyone have fun tomorrow, everyone Wang Chung tonight!  I wish I could come, but I can't.  I might do it next year.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Bill Lumbergh said:
			
		

> Towncrier is the Rodney Dangerfield of the DIS Boards!
> 
> Everyone have fun tomorrow, everyone Wang Chung tonight!  I wish I could come, but I can't.  I might do it next year.


*Ummmmmm, yeah........about those TPS reports........*


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

deleted


----------



## Jdubbs

Hope to get some good sleep tonight...so I will be well rested to meet everyone tommorrow


----------



## Towncrier

I'm sitting here in my room at the Crowne Plaza enjoying the free internet and catching up on all the news about the meet. I've bumped into Deb and Fred in the lobby of the hotel and had dinner with Barb and her DH Bill. I still need to sort through all my pins before the meet tomorrow. I just dumped them all in a big box and brought them with me.

The drive was relatively uneventful. I only saw two accidents. Par for the course considering the 8 hours that it ended up taking me to get here. I was less than 50 miles from here when I got caught in a 5 mile jam that took an hour to get through. But I'm here and happy to be off the road for a while.

No plans yet for breakfast and I'm still undecided about Dorney tomorrow evening. I guess a lot depends on how things unfold tomorrow.

Safe travels for all who are on their way to the meet.


----------



## StaceyA

Hey Gang!

It turns out my friend that was coming with me got injured at work today and can't attend the meet.   

I am wondering if there is any way I can donate his meal to someone that lives close and wants to go?
Fred, is this possible??

At any rate....mom is still coming with me and I will see everyone tomorrow!


----------



## StaceyA

Update:


Fred was able to hook me up with someone that wants to go!

Thanks Fred!


----------



## DebWills

Hi everyone.

We got a sneak peak at the hall last night and it's going to be great.  LOTS of room with a great set up.  Fred started setting up last night and you all are going to love all the table decorations!  He's done a great job.

Met Towncrier in the lobby and Tracy and Jack in the dining room.  Caught up with Lou and Fred and we are all set to go.

Looking forward to seeing everyone today.

Deb


----------



## Blueeyes101817

time to get ready--see you guys in a few hours!


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

Can't wait!!

*Jessica* - keep an eye out for a silver Envoy on Rt 33.  That'll be me and DS6


----------



## Barb

Have a great meet today! I can't wait to see the pictures!
Deb, I really was hoping to meet you today, but instead I have to work. Hopefully, next year!   
Ray, start making your plans for next year!    
John, thanks for meeting us for dinner. At least, I got a "mini-meet" out of the weekend!  
Fred and compnay, thank you for a fantastic job! This is going to be amazing!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Fred, Deb, Lou, Len, everybody, have a great meet, looking forward to seeing some super pictures.  You guys have done a super job on planning, promotion.  Good wishes.  I think I need to book this one for next year.


----------



## Tinkerbelle739

Morning DISmeet goers!!  

Sounds like you are going to have a blast!  Fred did an excellent job last year and I am sure this year will even be better.  It is certainly bigger!

I cannot wait to see pictures and reports of the big day!  

Have Fun!!


----------



## Bmwdsny

Good morning Diser's!!

Will be leaving in about 1/2 hour...takes me only 20 mins to get there....

want to get an early start!!


----------



## Towncrier

Don't short yourself on driving time. As I mentioned yesterday, I got within 50 miles of Allentown and that's when I hit traffic that delayed me for nearly 2 hours. For once I was glad that I had given myself plenty of time.

Drive carefully!!!


----------



## Bill Lumbergh

Maybe after the meet you can have a party in Towncrier's room and jump up and down on the bed!


----------



## Charade

Well....  what did y'all think?

I was feeling a little under the weather but generally had a good time. I won an autographed litho too!!!

Unfortunately, there were a few kids down my end of the room that got out of control a few times which made hearing the speakers difficult. Maybe 5 hours is a bit much for some of them.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

i had a great time!! it was awesome to meet everyone! 
fred-thank you so much!!


----------



## ncbyrne

Awesome meet!  I'm typing this from the lobby of the Crowne Plaza.  Everything was spectacular.  However, I agree with a poster above me that it was difficult to hear - the tv for the kids and the pin trader's table made it difficult to hear the speakers.  But, no matter, I'll be back next year.  Great job Fred!


----------



## StaceyA

Charade said:
			
		

> Well....  what did y'all think?
> 
> I was feeling a little under the weather but generally had a good time. I won an autographed litho too!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, there were a few kids down my end of the room that got out of control a few times which made hearing the speakers difficult. Maybe 5 hours is a bit much for some of them.



John,

I saw you and meant to come up to  you to bust your chops about bursting my balloon with my countdown clock but never got a chance!
Sorry to hear you are under the weather, you did a great job during the trivia competition!

Im writing this from our room at the crowne plaza and we are getting ready to go meet some more folks and then will be off to Dorney Tomorrow!


----------



## Charade

Hi Stacey.

I don't think I saw you. Where were you sitting? I wished I had the chance to meet some more people from the DIS. The people at my table heard about the meet from Deb's site. The old gals flew in from Wisconsin!! They were really nice. The other two were from NY. I met Blueeyes101817, Towncrier Tiggerwannabe and TattooGuy.

I did good on the trivia??    

I did better before I got up there!

The litho I won is really nice. Now I need to flatten it out and frame it.

John





			
				StaceyA said:
			
		

> John,
> 
> I saw you and meant to come up to  you to bust your chops about bursting my balloon with my countdown clock but never got a chance!
> Sorry to hear you are under the weather, you did a great job during the trivia competition!
> 
> Im writing this from our room at the crowne plaza and we are getting ready to go meet some more folks and then will be off to Dorney Tomorrow!


----------



## Tanya

Had a great time!... Glad to see some old friends and meet some new ones...

Hey Melinda -- I am so sorry but I totally forgot to look for you!... My husband mentioned it on the way home.

Fred, Renee and everyone else... thank you for all your hard work... you guys did great!...

Colleen, it was great talking with you again....

John (Towncrier) - I'm glad you were with us!

See all you guys next meet...


----------



## Tinkerbelle739

Glad to hear you all had a good time!  I cannot wait for someone to post pictures of the event!!

Have a great time at Dorney tomorrow for all of those who are planning on doing that tomorrow!!!


----------



## StaceyA

Charade said:
			
		

> Hi Stacey.
> 
> I don't think I saw you. Where were you sitting? I wished I had the chance to meet some more people from the DIS. The people at my table heard about the meet from Deb's site. The old gals flew in from Wisconsin!! They were really nice. The other two were from NY. I met Blueeyes101817, Towncrier Tiggerwannabe and TattooGuy.
> 
> I did good on the trivia??
> 
> I did better before I got up there!
> 
> The litho I won is really nice. Now I need to flatten it out and frame it.
> 
> John



John,
I was sitting with Lou and his wife at one of the "head tables" in front.
I was wearing a blue Eeyore shirt   

I won a poster and the Coffee from the table....ohh yeah and I harrassed Lou until he gave me a mug (thanks Lou!!   )


----------



## PixieintheCity

Just wanted to write and thank Fred and Company and everyone else for a great time!  My first meet.  Even my usually unenthusiastic brother actually ended up having a good time.   

It was great to put faces to all the "legends" - Deb Wills, Lou Mangello, Len Testa, John Rick  - and hear your informative talks.    Loved that trivia!

Finally, for all at the *Space Mountain* table, you were great company - Sharon and Kathryn - have a great trip in December, Jessica and cute son - gotta check out your eBay store, Daphne - your daughter is adorable, loved that scrapbook, and Beth - thanks for your generosity with my brother, it made his day!    

Already looking forward to next year and meeting more great people!     

Carol


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Hi All! *

Just got home...I went to a family function right after the meet.

*I am very glad to see that everyone had a great time*

Fred, great job as usual!

It was wonderful to see my old friends and make a few new ones 

Looking forward to next year!


----------



## Bmwdsny

Good Monring all!!

Had a great time meeting many of you...I met everyone who i am cruising with this Aug. on the Eastern Repo Cruise. Sorry, Tanya, i miss you too!!   I am sure we ran into each other at one point not knowing one another!

Well, our article is out...Anyone still in Allentown Area, pick up the Newspaper of the "Morning Call" this morning and it is on page B3 of the Local Section. For others, take a look here on website...(no pictures shown though)*Dismeet Article* 

Thanks Fred for doing a wonderful job. I know it was not easy putting all together...Looking forward to next year at the next Dismeet in July 2006. 

Going to Dorney Park today..Perhaps i will see many of you there!! Beautiful Day too!! Have fun!!


----------



## StaceyA

Bmwdsny said:
			
		

> Good Monring all!!
> 
> Had a great time meeting many of you...I met everyone who i am cruising with this Aug. on the Eastern Repo Cruise. Sorry, Tanya, i miss you too!!   I am sure we ran into each other at one point not knowing one another!
> 
> Well, our article is out...Anyone still in Allentown Area, pick up the Newspaper of the "Morning Call" this morning and it is on page B3 of the Local Section. For others, take a look here on website...(no pictures shown though)*Dismeet Article*
> 
> Thanks Fred for doing a wonderful job. I know it was not easy putting all together...Looking forward to next year at the next Dismeet in July 2006.
> 
> Going to Dorney Park today..Perhaps i will see many of you there!! Beautiful Day too!! Have fun!!




Hi there!

Im heading to Dorney now!  Well aftert Breakfast....look for the DIS tee shirts, im still on the look out for a coaster rider to go with me!!


----------



## Astryd

StaceyA said:
			
		

> Hi there!
> 
> Im heading to Dorney now!  Well aftert Breakfast....look for the DIS tee shirts, im still on the look out for a coaster rider to go with me!!




Hey Stacey wish we could have stayed, Devon would have loved to do the coasters with you.  Next year we will stay over and hit Dorney.

Fred we had a great time.  You did a wonderful job with everything!  Can't wait until next year.


----------



## Charade

If I still didn't have a splitting headache from being sick, I'd come up and ride with you. Maybe next year.

Enjoy!



			
				StaceyA said:
			
		

> Hi there!
> 
> Im heading to Dorney now!  Well aftert Breakfast....look for the DIS tee shirts, im still on the look out for a coaster rider to go with me!!


----------



## schatz5k

WOW My first meet and I think it was terrific.  I have to Thank Fred and all the people that  helped him get it together.  You out did yourselves!!! 

I really enjoyed putting the faces to the people of who's websites I visit.  

I have already put July 15, 2006 on the calender and look foward to another great meet.

Thank you to John Ric for putting up with my daughter Ellissa and her pin trading.  I think that she may just be at one of your meetings in the near future.

Thank you to Deb Wills for sitting down to chat for a few minutes.  I look foward to finally being able to get to Mousefest in Dec 06.


Again, thank you Fred for all your hard work and to everyone else who helped him.  Know that your efforts did not go unappreciated.


----------



## Mickey's Sister

We had the best time yesterday!      I wanted to post right away last night but, like Charade, I was feeling under the weather.      There was SO much pixie dust going around yesterday that I didn't realize how badly I felt till it was time to go home.  Charade - we should have gotten together, we could have commiserated with each other.  


I don't know about the rest of you, but for us the day just flew by!  The food...the speakers...the trivia...the prizes...and most of all, the company made it a stellar event!  :thewave:  Even my 11 yr old DS had a blast. (I promised him that next year we would stay over - even though we live only 35 minutes away, LOL! )   Plus I got to meet Deb Wills!    WOW, what more can you say?


To my wonderful tablemates at the SPACE MOUNTAIN table, thank you for the lovely day!    Carol I'm thrilled to see you continuing to post!!!  I'm glad your brother enjoyed the event too.   Sharon, Kathryn, Daphne, and Beth - I hope you'll start posting as well.  Especially trip reports, LOL!!!


Sorry I didn't get to meet more active DIS-ers.   Maybe next year we can wear lime green pins with our DIS ID's?  What do you think?   


Beth/Liv2CdWorld I tried to find you!  Every time I saw someone with a young son I asked them their name/DIS ID.  I got some REALLY weird looks!!!    Sorry I missed you - maybe next year???


StaceyA it was so nice to meet you.  Right about now you're probably enjoying the coasters.


Bmwdsny - saw the Morning Call article.   You got a lovely write-up about your upcoming trip. 


Again, three cheers for Fred & Renee - you did an awesome job!       Can't wait for July 15, 2006! 

Jessica


----------



## Jdubbs

I am proberly the fortunate one, who walked away with the most stuff between Tanya and myself...books,coffee,snow globe and the rest of the freebees...It was great seeing everyone especially Towncrier..Thanks to Fred and his wife for making this a magical time...Hope to see everyone next year..


----------



## IASW Rider

Hi Everyone!

Great to see you all, yesterday!  We had a fantastic time at the Meet!  Thanks so much to Fred, Renee, and their entire team for putting together such a special and memorable event and for all of the time, effort, and heart that they put into its organization!  And thanks so much to John, Deb, Len, and Lou for their great, interesting, and fun presentations and for coming to join us all at the Meet!

Here are some pictures that I took, yesterday, if anyone would like to see!

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/lisar...//pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/lisaruthb6/my_photos

Hope that you all had a great rest-of-the-weekend and hope to see you all again, next year, if not before! 

Lisa


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*The meet was good! 

Fred was so stressed I was glad to help...
he did SOOOOOO much work for this and it turned out WONDERFULLY! * 

another round of applause for Mr Majestic and his absolutely fabulous, patient, helpful family!!! here here!!! 

and all those who attended, spoke, presented and played...I applaude each and every one of you for your patience and pleasant participation
[size=-2]haha...patience and pleasant participation[/size]
...say that four times real fast   
Heres to everyone for making my day an awesome and Magical Day!!! 
....here here !!!

~~~There were 165 people in attendance and Majestic is looking for 250 for next year!!!!!!!~~~It would be nice wouldn't it?! Mark those calendars, July 15, 2006.
~~~

We had DISers and DisneyWorldTrivia .com people come from VA, CT, DE, PA, NJ, NY, and OH! I sat with Deb Wills from allears and Len Testa from the Unofficial Guide to WDW and Sharla Whalen - scrapbooker/author. I met with lou Mongello (whom I met last year) - DWTrivia author and webmaster. John Rick from central jersey pin traders was also there. 

I was lucky to have made new friends at last year's meet that I got to see again this year and hopefully next year's as well.

Some of you were missed...and I'm gonna point you out! 
VerandahMan, my friend Cruisin asked me to say hi to you.. so Hi!  
Tinkerbell 739, you and DH and the kids should mark your calendar for next year. You know it'll be a good time.
Ducklite, in Florida now eh? You missed a good time.

IASWRider 
I did get to see Tanya and JDubbs, the kids were great, it was really good seeing you ... and John.... 
TeresaNJ and Hubby, great seeing you two and meeting Dom and Nick. TTYSoon 
there were sooo many people, I'm going to spare you and not write EVERYTHING I'd like to say, so I'll just say Hey! To everybody else~hope to see you next year.

There was sooo much stuf! There was travel and trivia and free stuff all around. I am now the proud owner of an autographed Unofficial Guide and Walt Disney World Luxury guide. I won some Kilamongaro Coffee and got pins and lanyards and magnets, oh my! We had good food and I can't believe the hotel comp'd us to an open bar! (I only had one-two if you count the one I lost cause I put it down.) I had to drive.

Next year, I'm seriously considering a hotel room and then we'll be able to DIS, socialize _and_ do Dorney! 

We wanted to do Dorney Sat night but I had to get home for a family gathering at sis's house. I'm kinda glad we didn't stay cause I was yawning all the way home. It only took me and hour up and a little more than that home cause of a minor accident.

All in all, not a bad day.

I was so busy helping Fred that I took a total of three pictures the whole day, I normally would takes rollllls of pictures. *btw John, they were of your Thomas...I have one really good one that I'll send to you two tomorrow  * There were sooooo many cameras there. Pictures should start appearing soon if they haven't yet. ooh look...they're coming in right before my eyes! IASWRider Wins!!! 

So...I am finally done...heres to Next year! Cheers!


----------



## IASW Rider

Hi Tiggerwannabe!    Thanks for everything!  And great post - I echo your sentiments - fantastic Meet, fantastic people, fantastic time..........can't wait 'til next year!  Can't wait to see more photos from everyone!


----------



## StaceyA

IASW Rider said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Great to see you all, yesterday!  We had a fantastic time at the Meet!  Thanks so much to Fred, Renee, and their entire team for putting together such a special and memorable event and for all of the time, effort, and heart that they put into its organization!  And thanks so much to John, Deb, Len, and Lou for their great, interesting, and fun presentations and for coming to join us all at the Meet!
> 
> Here are some pictures that I took, yesterday, if anyone would like to see!
> 
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/lisar...//pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/lisaruthb6/my_photos
> 
> Hope that you all had a great rest-of-the-weekend and hope to see you all again, next year, if not before!
> 
> Lisa



Lisa!

Great Pictures...im even in one with you!  
You did a great job with the who am I, what am I game.

I will post a link to my pictures as soon as I upload them!


----------



## IASW Rider

Hi Stacey!  Thanks!  And thanks so much for everything that you did, helping plan the Meet, too!  I feel so badly because I wanted to come over and say "hi" and introduce myself, so many times, yesterday, but everything went so fast that we never got a chance to really meet!    Great seeing you, though!  How was Dorney Park, today?  Hope that you all had an amazing time!


----------



## Jdubbs

Speaking of people being missed Colleen, I know Ray Sharpton would of loved to be there.He wished us all a good time on a post a couple of days ago and I know he wanted to be with us....Dont worry Ray me and Towncrier were thinking of you and I said Hi to Deb Wills for you


----------



## Mickey's Sister

StaceyA said:
			
		

> Lisa!
> 
> Great Pictures...im even in one with you!
> You did a great job with the who am I, what am I game.
> 
> I will post a link to my pictures as soon as I upload them!



I really enjoyed your pictures too - thanks for sharing!  I'm in one too - from the back in the black checked blouse - with my son in red/white/blue.

Lisa, you did do a wonderful job with the questions!  Sorry I didn't comment on that earlier.  Thank you for your efforts - it was obvious you put a lot of thought into it. Also thanks to all of Fred's other helpers who made the day possible - didn't want to leave anyone out!   

How was Dorney, Stacey?  Hope it was fun.

Jessica


----------



## StaceyA

IASW Rider said:
			
		

> Hi Stacey!  Thanks!  And thanks so much for everything that you did, helping plan the Meet, too!  I feel so badly because I wanted to come over and say "hi" and introduce myself, so many times, yesterday, but everything went so fast that we never got a chance to really meet!    Great seeing you, though!  How was Dorney Park, today?  Hope that you all had an amazing time!



We had a good time, all the rides were walk ons!  It was sooo hot though and we had to drive 3 hours home so we only stayed till about 2pm, but got on all of the coasters, that was the important thing!  LOL

It was hard to really get to chat with everyone, but it was so much fun!

Charade:
I hope you are feeling better today!!  Im glad you got to come though, and won!

Astryd:  How did your video come out?  It was great getting to meet you and your son, too bad we couldn't line dance with our safari hats though 

Mickey's Sister:  Im glad you came up to me!  You need a DIS button!!

Speaking of which....TownCrier!!!  Thank you SO MUCH for my buttons!!   
I think I am stocked up now so I won't have to cry the blues when I lose one (and you know I will)

Fred (Majestic) and Renee:  Thanks again!  It was awesome!  I hope I can make it to next years meet!  You know I might have to move around a European Trip to do so!  LOL

Deb Wills:  Mom and I had a blast chatting with you Saturday night after dinner, hope you had a good golf game.

And last but not least....my table mates....Lou and Deanna (AKQJ10) Mom and I had a blast sitting with you two, we have never laughed so hard!
(Im drinking out of my mug as we speak, with my feet up on my new box)

To anyone else that I spoke too that I might not know your DIS Name (Including those that are on the ship of fools ) Thanks for chatting!!

It was a blast!


----------



## StaceyA

Jdubbs said:
			
		

> Speaking of people being missed Colleen, I know Ray Sharpton would of loved to be there.He wished us all a good time on a post a couple of days ago and I know he wanted to be with us....Dont worry Ray me and Towncrier were thinking of you and I said Hi to Deb Wills for you



I wish Ray could have come  Hi Ray!   we had fun visiting with you and Dan Murphy last year!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Nice to hear from so many that were there.  And super pictures, Lisa, great one of you with Deb.  Looks like a wonderful time, a great meet.


----------



## Jdubbs

Dan Murphy said:
			
		

> Nice to hear from so many that were there.  And super pictures, Lisa, great one of you with Deb.  Looks like a wonderful time, a great meet.





Thanks Dan..  Wish you were there also..


----------



## StaceyA

Hey Fred!

Father of the year!















A closer look...the cap is on  LOL


----------



## Verandah Man

tiggerwannabe and Cruisin--Sorry we couldn't make it on Saturday, hopefully things will work out that we will be able to make it in July 2006.   I received an e-mail from Melinda(Bmwdsny) this morning with a copy of the newspaper article, it sure sounded as though everyone had a great time on Saturday!!!

My family and I did get to meet another DIS'er(mickeymom923) and her family on Saturday July 9th at the Deptford Mall-Deptford, NJ for lunch at Ruby Tuesday. We had a great time meeting each other and talking all things Disney. Our families will be cruising together on the Disney Magic in August 2006. We will also be meeting at WDW at the Trail's End Restaurant with some other fellow "Cruisin' Castaways August 2006 Cruise" DIS'ers that will be at WDW at the same time next month. 

After our meal on Saturday, I asked our waiter to take a photo of our group. I'm attaching the photo below.




On the right from front to back: Bev(mickeymom923), my DW Hazel, me(Verandah Man)
On the left from front to back: Bev's DS Harley, Bev's Dmom Esther, Bev's DD Lindsay(Poohbear926), and my DD Angelina.


----------



## Tinkerbelle739

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> *The meet was good!
> 
> Some of you were missed...and I'm gonna point you out!
> VerandahMan, my friend Cruisin asked me to say hi to you.. so Hi!
> Tinkerbell 739, you and DH and the kids should mark your calendar for next year. You know it'll be a good time.
> Ducklite, in Florida now eh? You missed a good time.
> 
> .
> 
> :*


*

I was called out!!   We could not make it this year because we had just gotten back from a week long vacation to Ocean City, Maryland.

HOWEVER...DH and I just talked about it and next year sounds like a go!!!  We have a travel trailer and I think we may bring that and camp at a near by campground(have to look into that)  I bet we can get alot of camping DISers to do that as well.  We would love to do Dorney the next day as well.

Sounds like you all had a great time and the pics look great.  I am looking forward to more so keep them coming people!!! *


----------



## sjh801

Hi Everyone!
We (sjh801, cvemom and punkypie) got home around 3:00 and 4:00 today!  We had a tremendous time!  Fred did such a super job.  I took some pics and so did cvemom.  But, if you have the Allentown paper, you can already see Cassidy, the newest pin trader.    She was so excited that she ended up with a picture in the paper.

Met some great people and will post more later.  We are already marking our calendars for next summer.  I haven't unloaded the car yet.  I had to get in and see how Leontyne Kitty fared by herself.  She is fine, but has become "Super Velcro Kitty" now!  

Towncrier:  We didn't meet, but we were in the same traffic jam coming across 80 on Friday.  For those of you who weren't there, the signs they put beside the roads to show your speed said nothing!    That is exactly what the speed was.  I think it took us about an hour to go 2 miles.    Still, we arrived safely and had a great time.  Now I can get ready to put some more names and faces together.

Yes, Dan Murphy!  You would have  had a great time, too.

More later!

Everybody!  Let's hear it for Fred!!!
       
Way to Go!!!​


----------



## sjh801

Astryd said:
			
		

> Hey Stacey wish we could have stayed, Devon would have loved to do the coasters with you.  Next year we will stay over and hit Dorney.
> 
> Fred we had a great time.  You did a wonderful job with everything!  Can't wait until next year.



Hi Astryd!
Now I can put a name and face with you.  I am assuming Devon is your son in the picture, so that means you were the video camera Mom.  I was the "lady" in the pink Tink shirt standing by Devon and in front of you  in the "big" group picture that Deb took.

My sister, Jan (cvemom) and my niece, Cassidy, and I went to Dorney on Saturday night.  I rode the spinning and swinging rides with my niece and my sister rode just the Thunderhawk with her.  Decided she was too young and we were too ______ to ride the biggies.  

Hope to see you next year and posting often on the DIS Meet Board and the Community Board.

Sandy


----------



## jrick1960

Hello Everyone,
Just got home after spending the day at the Crayola factory in Easton PA.

I just want to say how honored I am to have been invited to speak to such a great group about OUR fantastic hobby!!

Sheila and I enjoyed the day, and by the sounds of it you all did as well!!

Hope to see you all next year, and if we can each bring along a new person with us it could be well over 250 people next year!!!

Regards,
John Rick- Founder 
Central Jersey Disney Pin Traders


----------



## Blueeyes101817

tink--hope you get to go next year!!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

deleted


----------



## DebWills

Hi Everyone,

I just got home (yes we played 18 holes of golf today on the way back from Allentown  and wanted to say what a super time Linda and I had at the meet.   Meeting all of you was a thrill for me and the whole event was just great!

There really isn't anything like a Disney Fan Meet to bring huge smiles to your face!

My It's a Small World Moment was when I heard someone say "You were horseback riding with me!"  I looked up to see Kate, who was on the same Puerto Vallarta Horse Back Riding Excursion that I was just about 5 weeks ago when we sailed the Disney Magic.  That was pretty cool!  Plus I got to meet her super parents and younger brother.

I want to thank Fred and his family for organizing an outstanding event!  They went over and above to ensure everyone had a wonderful time!  You are super Fred and I was honored to be a part of such a wonderful gathering!  

I was particularly moved when Fred presented the $500 check to Mrs. Maryland from the Starbright Foundation.  A portion of everyone's ticket fee went to the donation.  It was a very special moment that everyone in the room could share!!!!  Talk about Pixie Dust!!!

For those of you who wanted to come and were unable to, we missed you all very much.  Ray, Dan and everyone else, hopefully we can all be there next year!  I'll have photos online in the morning!

I could go on and on.  So I'll end by saying thanks to everyone for a very special day that I will remember for a very long time!!!

Deb


----------



## cvemom

Fred, Renee and family...GREAT JOB. This was my first Dis Meet and it is definitely not my last.  I really didn't know what to expect neither did Cassidy.  I think I now live with the one of the world's youngest 'pin traders'   Be fore we went to the meet Cassidy ask what there was going to be for her to do. I told her I didn't know but I was sure she would have fun.  Well, Mom sure didn't lie. She had the time of her life. She wanted to stay another day with all her new Dis friends.

We both met so many new people and made good friends. We can't wait for next year. We'll be there!!!!and we'll pass the word to others to come and join in the fun.

REMEMBER...JULY 15, 2006 ! ! ! BE THERE !

Hopefully tomorrow I will get around to downloading pictures from the meet to share with everyone.

Thanks again Fred for all your hard work.


----------



## IASW Rider

You are a braver woman than I, Stacey!   I would have gone to Dorney........but it would have been a waste for me, since I'm afraid to ride the coasters!    Glad to hear that you had a great time, though!  

Hi Jessica!  Thanks so much for your thoughtfuness!  

And we sure did miss you at the Meet, Dan - hopefully you will be able to come out and join us, next year!  Thank you for your kind words!  

I agree with Deb - I thought that it was very touching and important when Fred presented Mrs. Maryland International with our group's donation to the Starlight Starbright Foundation.  In addition to gathering to share our Disney memories, see old friends and make new ones, and learn about new aspects of Disney, we were also able to give something very special and meaningful, together, as a group of friends and as a community.


----------



## StaceyA

My pics are finally ready!

Pictures!


----------



## Astryd

StaceyA said:
			
		

> My pics are finally ready!
> 
> Pictures!




Did you need to take that picture of me.   

II only got 4 pictures.      too much video taping and not enough pictures.  Mind if I steal some for a scrapbook page or two?  lol


----------



## StaceyA

Astryd said:
			
		

> Did you need to take that picture of me.



I like it!  It is so cute to have a pic of you doing your "job" are you still seeing spots from the flash??


----------



## StaceyA

Astryd said:
			
		

> Did you need to take that picture of me.
> 
> II only got 4 pictures.      too much video taping and not enough pictures.  Mind if I steal some for a scrapbook page or two?  lol




Don't confuse me by adding more to your post after I write back to you!   

You are more then welcome to any of my pictures!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Great pictures!!


----------



## Astryd

StaceyA said:
			
		

> I like it!  It is so cute to have a pic of you doing your "job" are you still seeing spots from the flash??




no, took me a while to get rid of them.  lol

ot we are on vmk, come see us.  need to tell them how great it was, so they will come next year.


----------



## StaceyA

Blueeyes101817 said:
			
		

> Great pictures!!




Thanks 
I wish I got to take more, I was too busy having fun to remember to take them!

We wanted to get a picture of the VMKers but it just didn't happen.


----------



## Astryd

StaceyA said:
			
		

> Don't confuse me by adding more to your post after I write back to you!
> 
> You are more then welcome to any of my pictures!



   Sorry


----------



## Blueeyes101817

i didnt get to talk to my DISer and realize who they were..in the beginning i was at the checkin table but didnt get to find out who was who...but i had a blast anyways..


----------



## StaceyA

Blueeyes101817 said:
			
		

> i didnt get to talk to my DISer and realize who they were..in the beginning i was at the checkin table but didnt get to find out who was who...but i had a blast anyways..




You knew me right? 
LOL

Im on my way to the VMK, lets hope I can get in.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

i did find you stacey!!!!   and it was great to meet ya!

have fun on vmk,,i havent been on in ages!


----------



## StaceyA

Blueeyes101817 said:
			
		

> i did find you stacey!!!!   and it was great to meet ya!
> 
> have fun on vmk,,i havent been on in ages!




Me neither because of getting the boot, im trying again


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

Glad to hear that a good time was had by all. 
I am sorry I was not able to make the event.


----------



## AKQJ10

Well, I don't know what to say (but I'll try anyway)...

First and foremost, I am truly thankful, flattered and overwhelmed by the show of support from those members from the DWT family, the DIS, Allears, etc. who came from so far to the meet. I'd also like to welcome some of the new DWT family members that I'm sure we'll start seeing now the the meet is over! 

My sincere thanks to Fred for inviting me to be a part of such a wonderful event!!! I was honored to be included among your list of special guests.

I cannot say enough thanks to Fred and his family for his planning, preparation and associated stress in organizing this fan meet. He unselfishly spent more time and his own money in making this event so special. I know that he got nothing out of this meet other than the satisfaction of bringing us all together (and maybe a few sleepless nights). Bravo, my friend! you pulled it off flawlessly, and you should be proud of what you did. Just 364 days until next year's meet!!! I hope you'll have me back!!!!

I'm sorry that I wasn't able to spend more time chatting with all the wonderful people that I met. It was a little crazy for me during and after the meet _(has my cheesecake showed up yet??)_

The meet itself was great!! I had such a wonderful time seeing old friends and making new ones. I cannot say enough about the incredible job Fred did in the planning and preparation for this event. Quite an undertaking, i can assure you. I am sure that everyone had a great time!

 I had my little TriviaFest, but was under the gun time-wise, so I wasn't all that happy about how I did, but hopefully everyone enjoyed it, including all of the kids. And thanks again to you guys who gave me a Chef-Mickey's style lanyard-waving cheer (not to mention the undeserved standing ovation). _Look for a new format for the next MouseFest, BTW. _

 Thanks to all of you who purchased the book. And I appreciate all of the kind words from those of you who took the time to come over and tell me how much you enjoy the book and site. It makes it all worthwhile.

 Let's see... what else? (so much for just doing a quick post tonight)... 

 Oh, Deanna is sitting here and say HI to all of her new friends, and thanks you for all the nice things you said about her. She continues to be an incredibly supportive (and understanding) person, and I am lucky (remember all those late nights I was buried down the dungeon?)

 A thanks to Deb Wills, Len Testa, John Rick and the lovely Mrs. Maryland, all of whom made the meet even more incredible. It was great to see them all again, spend some time chatting, and enjoy their talks. 

 We made it to Dorney Park this morning, and met up with the gang for a little while (before the heat took its toll on Deanna and we called it a [short] day. Sorry I didn't get to hit some of the coasters with you guys - there's always *MouseFest *and the *DisneyFanMeet 2006*!!!!

Again, it was great to see so many Disney fans there, put some faces to the names of people from the DIS. And of course, the showing by the DWT Family was outstanding, and you all made me happy and proud to see you there and call you my friends. 

 Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## IASW Rider

Great pictures, Stacey!  Thanks so much for posting them!  It's so neat to see pictures that different people take - different vantage points of the room, we get to see lots of people, etc.  Hope that lots of people post their photos!  Thanks for sharing your album with us!  

You did an amazing job with the Trivia Contest, as always, Lou!  Everyone enjoyed it and had a great time!  Can't wait 'til the next edition of your Walt Disney World Trivia book is released - your first volume is so comprehensive, I can't imagine what you "left out" (that would be enough to comprise a whole new book).........but we're looking forward to finding out!  

I'm so disappointed that the Meet is over..........hey!  What is everyone doing, next weekend?  Want to do it again?!


----------



## Credit Man

Thanks to all, for the great pictures.  It was alomost like being there.  Glad all had a great time.


----------



## dizcrazy

*A special thanks to Fred and Renee!  What an incredible meet!* 

Dh, dd and i had a great time and just couldn't get over how much planning and effort Fred did for this - a million thank you's!

I also want to thank Lou, Deb, Len, & John for adding to the festivities and for speaking to the group!


----------



## StaceyA

Bmwdsny said:
			
		

> Good Monring all!!
> 
> Had a great time meeting many of you...I met everyone who i am cruising with this Aug. on the Eastern Repo Cruise. Sorry, Tanya, i miss you too!!   I am sure we ran into each other at one point not knowing one another!
> 
> Well, our article is out...Anyone still in Allentown Area, pick up the Newspaper of the "Morning Call" this morning and it is on page B3 of the Local Section. For others, take a look here on website...(no pictures shown though)*Dismeet Article*
> 
> Thanks Fred for doing a wonderful job. I know it was not easy putting all together...Looking forward to next year at the next Dismeet in July 2006.
> 
> Going to Dorney Park today..Perhaps i will see many of you there!! Beautiful Day too!! Have fun!!




Here are the pictures that go with the article:

Cassidy Negri (left to right), 9, of Harmony, NJ, Elena Uribe, 12, of Coopersburg, and Ellissa Schatz, 10, of Quakertown, look at collector Disney pins to trade at the second annual Disney fan meet at the Allentown Crowne Plaza Hotel Saturday.






A Disney fan listens to a speaker at the second annual Disney fan meet at the Allentown Crowne Plaza Hotel Saturday.


----------



## sjh801

StaceyA said:
			
		

> My pics are finally ready!
> 
> Pictures!



 Your pics are great Stacey!  
The ones of Fred and his sleeping beauty   at the restaurant are so Disney!    We could tell someone was taking pics.  We were having our late dinner when we came back from Dorney and were glad to see you all relaxing.

Sandy, Jan and Cassidy


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

What an awesome time!!!  I was so upset when it was over!!!  Can't wait for next year.

*Jessica* - Sorry we didn't get to meet up.  I was looking around for you but never found you.  DS6 & I came in late - while John Rick was speaking.  Also, DS was the one that asked Deb "Where did you get those?"

He was so embarrased after - because we all laughed.  I told him it was a good question, and he shouldn't be upset 

*Dizcrazy* - I'm pretty sure we were at the same table.  I know you told me your screen name and I think this was it, but not sure.  We were at the Great Movie Ride table.  Thanks for the coffee  .  

*Fred & Family* - Bravo!!! I don't know what else I could add to all the wonderful things said, but we truly had a great time!!  This was my first of what I hope to be several Disney meets....  I'm already looking into the land portion of Mousefest.....

I'm also glad that we were finally able to meet after all these years  .  Unfortunately, I didn't get a chance to introduce myself to you wonderful wife - next time.

Bravo!! Bravo!! Bravo!!


----------



## dizcrazy

Hi Beth (aka Liv2CdWorld)      Yes, I am dizcrazy, aka chris.
It was great meeting you and I hope you enjoy the coffee!


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

dizcrazy said:
			
		

> Hi Beth (aka Liv2CdWorld)      Yes, I am dizcrazy, aka chris.
> It was great meeting you and I hope you enjoy the coffee!


I thought so!!  I just remember your real names....

Thanks again!  I must say - It's pretty tasty


----------



## Towncrier

I would like to add my thanks to Fred and everyone involved in making the Allentown DIS meet such a success. I never did make it over to Dorney on Saturday evening because I got caught up in pin trading and general chatting about all things Disney. What a fun evening. Only wish I would have gotten to bed a little sooner. I had to drive a tad faster than I had planned in order to get back to NE Ohio by 2PM (which I managed to do even though I left the hotel 2 hours later than planned).

I'm not certain that I'll make it to MouseFest 2005, so this was a great opportunity to see a lot of my friends who I usually see in December. I am looking forward to next year's meet. Hopefully I can talk my wife into joining me next time (if real life doesn't get in the way).

And I think that it's safe to say that the "Happiest Place on Earth" may have moved to Allentown this past weekend.

Thanks again to everyone involved for a great time.


----------



## AKQJ10

It was great to sit and chat with you Saturday night as well! 2am rolls around pretty quickly, huh? 

Too bad you won't make it to MF this year. Allentown 2006??


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Towncrier,
I'm glad you made it home ok and didn't get stopped LOL!!! Sorry we kept you up so late. Next year we need to set up a slide show room. 

Hey Lou,
Maybe the cheesecake will be ready by next year. You weren't alone though. Deb waited almost 1/2 an hour for the wine.


----------



## Towncrier

I see that I wasn't the only John that wasn't feeling 100% after the meet. I had a bit of a headache at dinner and wasn't feeling up to eating the meal that I ordered. Much to the credit of our waitress, she decided NOT to charge me for dinner. She also offered to let me take my Philly Cheesesteak (with tomato sauce???) in a to-go container (even though I hadn't paid a cent for it). Only thing was that they must have kept the to-go boxes with the cheesecake because, after 15 minutes, I decided that I wasn't ever going to eat that sandwich anyway.

Lou - I haven't completely ruled out MouseFest 2005. I hadn't planned on attending the 2004 event, but I ended up going. I am definitely putting July 15, 2006 on my calendar.


----------



## IASW Rider

Our waitress tried to pass off tuna as the salmon that we ordered.  She tried to convince us that it was "REALLY salmon" but that it was just "well done".......(?!?!)  DH literally had to pull her aside (so as not to embarrass her in front of her co-workers) and say "come on, now you KNOW that that's NOT salmon...."!  We thought that it was pretty funny, though - we are still laughing about that, now!


----------



## StaceyA

IASW Rider said:
			
		

> Our waitress tried to pass off tuna as the salmon that we ordered.  She tried to convince us that it was "REALLY salmon" but that it was just "well done".......(?!?!)  DH literally had to pull her aside (so as not to embarrass her in front of her co-workers) and say "come on, now you KNOW that that's NOT salmon...."!  We thought that it was pretty funny, though - we are still laughing about that, now!




LOL
I had the Filet and it was awesome!

Lisa, did you see we are "famous"?  links to our pictures are on Allearsnet.com and here is a link to the group shot:

http://www.allearsnet.com/btp/atown12.jpg


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Beth, so sorry I missed you!  Tell your son that he shouldn't be embarrassed by his question!  Tell him that we laughed because we were all wondering the same thing.  It was a clever question.

A BIG THANKS to Lou Mongello for the excellent trivia contests!  My son participated with the kids and had a Great time.  Don't be so hard on yourself - you did a super job.  My son says "thanks" for the toy & Mickey lollipop!  I messed up though    - never got a copy of your book.  The line was dispersed before we got to you & we never got back!  I'm glad you have it available on your site (with PayPal too, thanks!) because my son wants to be prepared for next year!  Thanks again!!!  (FYI - I did get the cheesecake - but it was frozen, LOL)

Jessica


----------



## StaceyA

Mickey's Sister said:
			
		

> (FYI - I did get the cheesecake - but it was frozen, LOL)
> 
> Jessica




So funny because we got our bill before they even asked if we wanted Dessert and we were going to try something, but once they brought the bill I thought...guess no dessert...lol

Now im kinda glad!


----------



## lentesta

I had a great time.  Fred did a great job coordinating the event, and it ran _like butter._  And it was great to meet new friends, and see some old ones.  (I joked with *Towncrier* that I see him more often than my dentist.)

Funny story: On the way back to the airport Saturday, I realized I'd actually booked my return flight for Sunday, so I had to change the ticket.  It was going through Washington DC...I was changing the ticket 90 minutes before the flight...single male, no bags...one-way ticket.  See where I'm going with this?  

As I was walking through the first TSA checkpoint, the TSA rep pointed at me and said "EXTRA!"  I got the full-on security inspection: wand, pat-down, shoes, belt, rolled-down pants, made me turn on the laptop, work the cell-phone, the works.

They also rubbed the little explosive-detection thing on the contents of my backpack.  That would have been fine, except my DD7 gave me a small stuffed animal to carry before the trip.  When the security guard saw a grown man traveling alone, with a stuffed animal, he held it up and said "What do we have here?"  

Without thinking, I said something like "It's name is Lambie.  It's a stuffed lamb my daughter asks me to bring on trips."  (It's the plush equivalent of a traveling garden gnome, I suppose.)  And for a split second, I thought that Lambie might be a one-way ticket to Guantanamo.  Fortunately, he laughed, gave Lambie one more x-ray, and I was on my way. 

Next time, I may just drive.  

Len


----------



## Astryd

lentesta said:
			
		

> I had a great time.  Fred did a great job coordinating the event, and it ran _like butter._  And it was great to meet new friends, and see some old ones.  (I joked with *Towncrier* that I see him more often than my dentist.)
> 
> Funny story: On the way back to the airport Saturday, I realized I'd actually booked my return flight for Sunday, so I had to change the ticket.  It was going through Washington DC...I was changing the ticket 90 minutes before the flight...single male, no bags...one-way ticket.  See where I'm going with this?
> 
> As I was walking through the first TSA checkpoint, the TSA rep pointed at me and said "EXTRA!"  I got the full-on security inspection: wand, pat-down, shoes, belt, rolled-down pants, made me turn on the laptop, work the cell-phone, the works.
> 
> They also rubbed the little explosive-detection thing on the contents of my backpack.  That would have been fine, except my DD7 gave me a small stuffed animal to carry before the trip.  When the security guard saw a grown man traveling alone, with a stuffed animal, he held it up and said "What do we have here?"
> 
> Without thinking, I said something like "It's name is Lambie.  It's a stuffed lamb my daughter asks me to bring on trips."  (It's the plush equivalent of a traveling garden gnome, I suppose.)  And for a split second, I thought that Lambie might be a one-way ticket to Guantanamo.  Fortunately, he laughed, gave Lambie one more x-ray, and I was on my way.
> 
> Next time, I may just drive.
> 
> Len




  poor Len and Lambie.


----------



## Towncrier

Len - Your story at TSA reminded me of an incident that I'm glad DIDN'T happen. The very first time that I saw Wishes, I was in the Rose Garden. It was before they had completely tweaked the direction of the fireworks mortars and a piece of one of the shells fell literally at my feet. You could smell the gunpowder on the paper. I thought it would make a neat memento of the trip, so I picked it up and put it in my pocket. The thought that my hands now had traces of black powder on them and that I was going to be going through Orlando airport security never crossed my mind. Until the next morning when I was standing in line at the airport. Thankfully, I wasn't chosen as an "Extra" that day.


----------



## AKQJ10

Now THAT's funny!!!!! _('cause it didn't happen to me)_


----------



## StaceyA

lentesta said:
			
		

> Next time, I may just drive.
> 
> Len





LOL   Good idea!


Len, you did a great job with your informative talk!  
Of course we all want jobs now....I will start out riding the busses and perhaps move up to eating my way around the world!


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

LOL!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Ayup *

My whole group wanted your job as well 

My hubby had the same issue flying SW last year, I did warn him it would happen...he was going to FL to meet up with his dad, a single male traveler, no luggage, one way...same deal as you. Glad it worked out ok for ya-some people just jump at that opportunity to embarras others don't they?

*It was great getting to meet you!*

Your book and the luxury book haven't left my side since I got them 
My DWTrivia book is already a constant companion of mine and currently I also carry the Passporter for DCL and a birnbaum's guide...yes, I drive my family absolutely NUTS with all this stuff...but Iiiiiiiiiiiii Like It~

*Getting to sit up front and meet this year's VIPs was the highlight of my day*

Thank you for a great experience


----------



## tiggerwannabe

btw-I had mentioned I have a photo similar to your cover photo and wanted to share it with you here...


----------



## StaceyA

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> *Getting to sit up front and meet this year's VIPs was the highlight of my day*
> 
> Thank you for a great experience



Ditto!!


----------



## sjh801

lentesta said:
			
		

> I had a great time.  Fred did a great job coordinating the event, and it ran _like butter._  And it was great to meet new friends, and see some old ones.  (I joked with *Towncrier* that I see him more often than my dentist.)
> 
> Funny story: On the way back to the airport Saturday, I realized I'd actually booked my return flight for Sunday, so I had to change the ticket.  It was going through Washington DC...I was changing the ticket 90 minutes before the flight...single male, no bags...one-way ticket.  See where I'm going with this?
> 
> As I was walking through the first TSA checkpoint, the TSA rep pointed at me and said "EXTRA!"  I got the full-on security inspection: wand, pat-down, shoes, belt, rolled-down pants, made me turn on the laptop, work the cell-phone, the works.
> 
> They also rubbed the little explosive-detection thing on the contents of my backpack.  That would have been fine, except my DD7 gave me a small stuffed animal to carry before the trip.  When the security guard saw a grown man traveling alone, with a stuffed animal, he held it up and said "What do we have here?"
> 
> Without thinking, I said something like "It's name is Lambie.  It's a stuffed lamb my daughter asks me to bring on trips."  (It's the plush equivalent of a traveling garden gnome, I suppose.)  And for a split second, I thought that Lambie might be a one-way ticket to Guantanamo.  Fortunately, he laughed, gave Lambie one more x-ray, and I was on my way.
> 
> Next time, I may just drive.
> 
> Len



I do hope that Lambie made it home safely!  

Sandy


----------



## AKQJ10

StaceyA said:
			
		

> Ditto!!



Flattery will get you everywhere... Does this mean I have to send you anotehr mug? 

Oh wait... you _were _talking about me, right? LOL


----------



## sjh801

AKQJ10 said:
			
		

> Flattery will get you everywhere... Does this mean I have to send you anotehr mug?
> 
> Oh wait... you _were _talking about me, right? LOL



If *I * flatter you, Lou, can I get a mug?  

I had a great time but didn't win anything.

"Flatter!  Flatter!  You are super DISer, author, speaker, husband and father!  "

Sandy


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Ok, this is off topic...but she is sooooo cute!*






*[size=-2]Thanks for the lanyards Lou, they'll be perfect for our DCL 7 day Eastern Cruise come Christmas! [/size]*


----------



## Dan Murphy

AKQJ10 said:
			
		

> Flattery will get you everywhere........


----------



## StaceyA

AKQJ10 said:
			
		

> Flattery will get you everywhere... Does this mean I have to send you anotehr mug?
> 
> Oh wait... you _were _talking about me, right? LOL



You are the VIP I was speaking of  and of course Deanna and Marian   

Don't forget that I have the box that I now use as my ottoman


----------



## StaceyA

sjh801 said:
			
		

> If *I * flatter you, Lou, can I get a mug?
> 
> I had a great time but didn't win anything.
> 
> "Flatter!  Flatter!  You are super DISer, author, speaker, husband and father!  "
> 
> Sandy




Back off!  Im the official NO 1 Fan  LOL   

I won a poster and my imaginary friend won the Hazlenut Truffle Coffee.


----------



## sjh801

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> *Ok, this is off topic...but he is sooooo cute!*



Leontyne, a little lady, thanks you!


----------



## sjh801

StaceyA said:
			
		

> Back off!  Im the official NO 1 Fan  LOL
> 
> I won a poster and my imaginary friend won the Hazlenut Truffle Coffee.



No problem!  I'll settle for number 2 with a mug!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

sjh801 said:
			
		

> Leontyne, a little lady, thanks you!


  I fixed it...and she's welcome


----------



## StaceyA

here is a link to the seperate group shots from all ears:
http://www.allearsnet.com/btp/atown2.htm


----------



## StaceyA

sjh801 said:
			
		

> No problem!  I'll settle for number 2 with a mug!


#2 probably could get a mug, where #1 gets a Mug and a Box!


----------



## IASW Rider

Yes, Stacey - I saw all of the great pictures on Deb's AllEarsNet site!  And I am very honored to be included amongst them!    Thanks for the link, too!

I'm with Tiggerwannabe - I also love the "Unofficial Guide" and was thrilled to receive the "Luxury Guide", which is wonderful!  I also have the full set of PassPorters, Birnbaum, and the like - my bookcases are filled with WDW guides, Souvenir Books, hard cover pictorial souvenir books, etc.!  And I echo Tiggerwannabe and Stacey by saying that sitting up front and meeting the VIP's was a great highlight of the day!  And sitting with Fred and his wonderful family was a great honor!

Your Lambie story was great, Len!  So sorry that you had to go through that, on your way home, though!  Hope that you both had a pleasant trip back!  Thanks so much for taking the time to join us and speak with us at the Meet!


----------



## IASW Rider

P.S.  We also received our check before being asked if we wanted coffee or dessert.  In fact, we hadn't even finished our entrees yet, when the check was plopped on our table.......my DH said to me quietly "um......I guess we're not having coffee?"  After successfully uncovering the great "salmon decoy attempt", we were already punchy, and that was just another excuse to fall off our chairs, laughing!


----------



## sjh801

StaceyA said:
			
		

> #2 probably could get a mug, where #1 gets a Mug and a Box!


----------



## Charade

Great photos everyone!! 

And even though I thanked Fred in person before leaving, I'll say it again here. Thanks for doing an outstanding job!! Well done!

Looking foward to next year.


----------



## DebWills

StaceyA said:
			
		

> here is a link to the seperate group shots from all ears:
> http://www.allearsnet.com/btp/atown2.htm



Thanks for the link Stacey. I  sure enjoyed talking with you and your mom.

Anyone who'd like to identify folks in the photos, please do so. I'd like to get the names correct. (allearsnet@yahoo.com)

Again, it was awesome to meet you all and I look forward to July 15, 2006!

Fred Rocks!!

Deb


----------



## Majestic

Hi everyone! We're home. A bit of traffic on the way back but nothing too bad. 

Found a great Sushi/Hibachi place not too far from the hotel. Had Hibachi last night that was awsome and went back for Sushi lunch today. 

The weekend was fantastic! The meet was a great success. I am humbled by the attention I was given. 

Thanks were given all around already so I won't go into that again. (You should all thank me for that one...it took me 5 minutes to go through my whole list!!)

Already have some ideas for next year. Will it be in Allentown? Not sure yet. I sat down and had a pow-wow with the managers at the hotel this AM and it ended up being a ***** session regarding a number of things. Things they assure me they are working on making better. We'll see. 

Lisa and Frank, you guys "should" be hearing from "someone" at the Crowne Plaza. Please let me know if you do!

Thanks to everyone for coming. It was a pleasure meeting all of you when I was wasn't running around like a nut. I'll work on fixing that for next year....

Fred


----------



## StaceyA

DebWills said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link Stacey. I  sure enjoyed talking with you and your mom.
> 
> Anyone who'd like to identify folks in the photos, please do so. I'd like to get the names correct. (allearsnet@yahoo.com)
> 
> Again, it was awesome to meet you all and I look forward to July 15, 2006!
> 
> Fred Rocks!!
> 
> Deb



Great Pictures!

I see my mom up there, she had a blast chatting with you!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

* Hi Deb, I sent you a message on your boards*

For those who haven't been to it yet...

*Click on the photo of the girls and me at the registration table and it'll take you to allears.net for the whole story 

*




L-R; Marisa, Colleen, Jen and Brittany
(my co-worker, me, blueeyes101817 and Fletchermem0rial)​


----------



## Blueeyes101817

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> * Hi Deb, I sent you a message on your boards*
> 
> For those who haven't been to it yet...
> 
> *Click on the photo of the girls and me at the registration table and it'll take you to allears.net for the whole story
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R; Marisa, Colleen, Jen and Brittany
> (my co-worker, me, blueeyes101817 and Fletchermem0rial)​



i didnt see this picture yet...i look afraid haha

but i wanted to say ditto to saying that one of the best parts of the day was getting to sit up front and talk with Deb and Len..it was great!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Did you got to allears webpage?

This was on the first page...

click on the photo, it'll take you there


----------



## Blueeyes101817

got it---thanks!


----------



## AKQJ10

DebWills said:
			
		

> Anyone who'd like to identify folks in the photos, please do so. I'd like to get the names correct.



I'm the guy with the freaky-looking head-and-a-half all the way to the right!


----------



## StaceyA

AKQJ10 said:
			
		

> I'm the guy with the freaky-looking head-and-a-half all the way to the right!




I look like im ready for my close up!


----------



## IASW Rider

Hi Everyone!

Hi Fred!  Welcome back!  I hope that you didn't go to any trouble on our behalf - we thought that the "fish switch" was very funny - really!  It's the best laugh that we've had in a long time!  We appreciate your thinking of us, as always, though!    Glad to hear that you and your family enjoyed the rest of your stay in Allentown!

Love all of those wonderful photos of everyone on AllEars Net!  The group photo is fantastic!  Thanks so much, Deb and Linda!


----------



## YrMajesty3

Fred ,
 Thanks again for a great time. I was already having a great time, but winning the Lithograph and the Limo ride was the icing on an already-well- iced cake!

I hope you get to read my message of gratitude on the "other " web site.


----------



## StaceyA

YrMajesty3 said:
			
		

> Fred ,
> Thanks again for a great time. I was already having a great time, but winning the Lithograph and the Limo ride was the icing on an already-well- iced cake!
> 
> I hope you get to read my message of gratitude on the "other " web site.



If you are looking to dump that limo ride on someone........LOL

It was nice to meet you on Saturday!  

(Edited to add:  My signature looks so slim now with no Allentown Countdown or link to this thread   )


----------



## meeshi

Fred, thank you so much for all your hard work, it was a fantastic meet.  You did an awesome job!  Thanks to all your helpers and speakers, also. 

Unfortunately, we had to leave right before the group photo because Kayla started bawling.  I think she had reached her limit sitting in her chair.  She loves her pluto.  Thanks again, that was so nice of you.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

deleted


----------



## RaySharpton

Majestic said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! We're home. A bit of traffic on the way back but nothing too bad.
> 
> The weekend was fantastic! The meet was a great success. I am humbled by the attention I was given.
> 
> Already have some ideas for next year. Will it be in Allentown?
> 
> Thanks to everyone for coming.
> Fred



Well done, Fred.   You seem to have done a superhuman job in creating a super disney meet.  I wish that I was there.

But I wanted to say that you did a wonderful job with everything.   I love reading through all of these posts and seeing all of the pictures of everyone.

I hope that you hold a meet again next year.   Maybe I can take off early from work and fly up for the day and just take off one 12 hour shift.

You deserve the praise for organizing and planning and creating such a wonderful, magical meet.

I hope that you can make Mousefest this year, I would love to meet you and your beautiful family.

By the way, I also love your Wilderness Lodge FAQ and the list of all the people going to WDW and DCL.

You are amazing.   You the man, Fred.

Sincerely, Ray


----------



## AKQJ10

Finally!! 

 My photos are up in my Allentown album *HERE*

 Hope you enjoy them!  

 Thanks again to everyone who attenended, as well as Fred and the other guest speakers!


----------



## StaceyA

AKQJ10 said:
			
		

> Finally!!
> 
> My photos are up in my Allentown album *HERE*
> 
> Hope you enjoy them!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who attenended, as well as Fred and the other guest speakers!



My mom would like to know where the pics of your table mates are


----------



## AKQJ10

Somehow they were damaged in some sort of fire/electrical storm/black hole/water-filled basement... ummm... I dunno.. 

Did I really not take any pics of you guys?  Oh, now I remember... you must have taken my camera when you took my mug/box/pin/lanyard..  LOL


----------



## StaceyA

AKQJ10 said:
			
		

> Somehow they were damaged in some sort of fire/electrical storm/black hole/water-filled basement... ummm... I dunno..
> 
> Did I really not take any pics of you guys?  Oh, now I remember... you must have taken my camera when you took my mug/box/pin/lanyard..  LOL



oops your right, im using it right now to take pics, while drinking beer from my new mug   , resting my feet up on my new box....wearing my new pin and Lanyard.

I am, however, short one DWT bag and tee shirt.


----------



## AKQJ10

That's quite a visual....


----------



## StaceyA

AKQJ10 said:
			
		

> That's quite a visual....




Thank you, please send along tee shirt and bag to complete the look....

Also, about the pics...don't worry as I sent Deanna all the pictures I took, since you forgot all about us


----------



## IASW Rider

Great pictures, Lou!  Thanks so much for posting the link and sharing them with us!    You are welcome to take any of the pictures of yourself addressing the crowd, hosting the Trivia competition, or of the competitors (or any other photos), that you might like for your album, out of my album, if you'd like!

Hi Stacey!


----------



## StaceyA

IASW Rider said:
			
		

> Great pictures, Lou!  Thanks so much for posting the link and sharing them with us!    You are welcome to take any of the pictures of yourself addressing the crowd, hosting the Trivia competition, or of the competitors (or any other photos), that you might like for your album, out of my album, if you'd like!
> 
> Hi Stacey!




LOL HI!  I offer out my pictures to anyone as well, if anyone wants print copies of them they can be purchased through Ofoto, I think they are 25 cents each.

This way you can wallpaper your favorite room (or least favorite LOL) with the photo of me and the Disney Tattoo guy


----------



## Towncrier

StaceyA said:
			
		

> LOL HI!  I offer out my pictures to anyone as well, if anyone wants print copies of them they can be purchased through Ofoto, I think they are 25 cents each.
> 
> This way you can wallpaper your favorite room (or least favorite LOL) with the photo of me and the Disney Tattoo guy



Were you wearing your replacement DIS button??? If so, I might be interested.


----------



## StaceyA

Towncrier said:
			
		

> Were you wearing your replacement DIS button??? If so, I might be interested.




Do you mean my new favorite button with the Mickey Head Cutouts?  Why yes, yes I was!


----------



## Towncrier




----------



## Mickey's Sister

StaceyA said:
			
		

> LOL HI!  I offer out my pictures to anyone as well, if anyone wants print copies of them they can be purchased through Ofoto, I think they are 25 cents each.
> 
> This way you can wallpaper your favorite room (or least favorite LOL) with the photo of me and the Disney Tattoo guy



LOL!


----------



## chaoscent

My mom and two nephews and I had a wonderful, wonderful time.  We left before the group photo as DM was sitting in a wheel chair all afternoon and was in some pain and she was ready to go.  The boys went home and told their Dad they had "the best time ever" and could they go with Aunt Penny next year.  So I guess we are going to be there.  LOL

Thanks everyone, especially Fred, who worked so hard to make this meet successful.  I am looking forward to next year.  

Thank you, Penny aka Chaos Cent


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

chaoscent said:
			
		

> My mom and two nephews and I had a wonderful, wonderful time.  We left before the group photo as DM was sitting in a wheel chair all afternoon and was in some pain and she was ready to go.  The boys went home and told their Dad they had "the best time ever" and could they go with Aunt Penny next year.  So I guess we are going to be there.  LOL
> 
> Thanks everyone, especially Fred, who worked so hard to make this meet successful.  I am looking forward to next year.
> 
> Thank you, Penny aka Chaos Cent


  
Hi Penny!

I was good meeting you and your family Saturday.  We had a great table!  Your DN's were great - especially since they kept Frankie busy


----------



## chaoscent

Beth - my DNs enjoyed Frankie also.  On the way home they asked - is the boy that was at our table coming next year, he was nice & DM added and very well behaved, How often do you get to sit with a baby and a children and not have any complaints about them, she said.  LOL  I have to agree with her, I think we had the very bestest table.  

Look forward to seeing you next year.  Or maybe before.  The boys want to go to a CNJ pin meet and I think I am going to take them if work/school doesn't get in the way.  Penny


----------



## Liv2CdWorld

chaoscent said:
			
		

> Beth - my DNs enjoyed Frankie also.  On the way home they asked - is the boy that was at our table coming next year, he was nice & DM added and very well behaved, How often do you get to sit with a baby and a children and not have any complaints about them, she said.  LOL  I have to agree with her, I think we had the very bestest table.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you next year.  Or maybe before.  The boys want to go to a CNJ pin meet and I think I am going to take them if work/school doesn't get in the way.  Penny



Let me know if you go and when.  I'll see if we can make it too!  Frankie was dying to trade pins with your DN's.  We couldn't find his lanyard before the meet, so he couldn't bring it.


----------



## Majestic

Here are 100 reasons you should come to next year's meet!

http://community.webshots.com/album/395601451piEEeE


----------



## Towncrier

Thanks for the photos Fred. I'm hoping that you'll have find the time to post the table photos from the meet (or include them on your website). You didn't realize that this was going to become a full-time job, did you.


----------



## Majestic

They were just posted. I missed a table somewhere. Only have 17. I know I missed the head tables too. Sorry. It's just my being lazy that day. 

*Don't send me names please. I already have a list and will take care of them later.*

http://community.webshots.com/album/395681526iWcSAq

Enjoy! 

Fred


----------



## Towncrier

That was quick. Thanks Fred.   

Hey. Wait a minute. My eyes were closed. Can we do a retake???


----------



## Majestic

Great idea John. Next year we take two at each table! Will have to note that somewhere. 



			
				Towncrier said:
			
		

> That was quick. Thanks Fred.
> 
> Hey. Wait a minute. My eyes were closed. Can we do a retake???


----------



## Towncrier

In the meantime, I'll just photoshop my eyes open.


----------



## IASW Rider

Great photos, Fred - thanks so much for sharing them with all of us!  I sent you our "pseudo Table Photo" via e-mail, in case you would like to add it to your album (that's the one that we're in together, Stacey!  )!

Can't wait for the new mailing list and the up-to-the-minute info regarding the 2006 Meet!  

Have a great weekend, Everyone!


----------



## StaceyA

IASW Rider said:
			
		

> Great photos, Fred - thanks so much for sharing them with all of us!  I sent you our "pseudo Table Photo" via e-mail, in case you would like to add it to your album (that's the one that we're in together, Stacey!  )!
> 
> Can't wait for the new mailing list and the up-to-the-minute info regarding the 2006 Meet!
> 
> Have a great weekend, Everyone!




Thanks Lisa!


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Hi Lisa!!

Thanks for the link to this forum.  Even if I cannot attend I can vicariously enjoy all the planning and look forward to seeing pictures of all my favorite people.  

Slighty Goofy/Linda


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Check my sig for this year's meet details *

Anyone else wanna come, register for more information in the link provided...

Hope to see you there 

~colleen~


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Who else is coming...*

We've got the site up and running quite well,

registration is going great,

Click the link in my signature to register,

Ask any questions I will reply...

See you in Allentown!

~colleen~


----------

